#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-30
<dpm> good morning
<jo-erlend> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey, good morning jo-erlend, how's it going?
<jo-erlend> all good. I've applied for membership and I'm looking forward to the meeting tomorrow. :)
<jo-erlend> you?
<dpm> jo-erlend, ah, cool!
<dpm> good luck in the meeting
<jo-erlend> thanks. I recently took over as contact for the Norwegian loco, so I thought it was a good time to make my commitment to Ubuntu a little more formal.
<dpm> jo-erlend, excellent
<mhall119> are there anyone from the ARB here?
<ajmitch> mhall119: sorry for the delay, but yes
<mhall119> ajmitch: I sent an email to the ML instead, it's waiting moderation according to the reply I got
<ajmitch> ok, stgraber has the keys to the list now iirc, he should let it through soon
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-31
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-01
<dpm> good morning
<jo-erlend> morning :)
<dpm> hey jo-erlend, morning :)
<jo-erlend> it is! I got some amazing coffee yesterday. It's the best I've ever tasted. That's an important part of a good morning! :)
<ajmitch> hi all
<jo-erlend> hey ajmitch :)
<greenglue> Hi!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-02
<dpm> good morning all
<_rahmat_> hi everyone. i'm using quickly in ubuntu 10.04 and following video tutorial in http://developer.ubuntu.com everything work fine, until I type quickly package, quickly get error with error message "An error has occured during package building ERROR: package command failed Aborting" here is screenshot of quickly http://paste.ubuntu.com/826217/ . Any idea? thanks
<gengiskhan> Hello, I want create a new app but I don't have any knowledge about programmation
<gengiskhan> I'd like create a app like a data base
<gengiskhan> but Quickly don't help me a lot...
<gengiskhan> Someone know where I can found a good tutorial about Quickly and creation app's?
<ts2> I've never used Quickly, but have you followed the getting started guide? http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<gengiskhan> Yes, I've followed this guide but that tutorial only show me how create a basic app and how registered it
<gengiskhan> I need learn to work with quickly deeply
<gengiskhan> by the way, thanks for answr me
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-02-03
<dpm> good morning everyone
<mhall119> is the ARB taking submissions for Precise now, or just Oneiric?
<zoopster> mhall119: still oneiric although there is testing for precise
<mhall119> zoopster: so can I start submitting things for Precise?
<zoopster> mhall119: you won't have the ability to dictate what distroseries, but you can submit and note in the comments that it is for precise if you wish
<zoopster> mhall119: right now everything that goes in defaults to oneiric
<dpm> mhall119, are you thinking of submitting some new cool lenses? :)
<mhall119> dpm: I am
<zoopster> yeah!
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> bring them in!
<zoopster> mhall119: just note that it is for precise and we'll target it to that
<zoopster> mhall119: do they work on oneiric too or precise only?
<mhall119> zoopster: one of the other, because Unity 5 changed the API
<zoopster> mhall119: ah ok gotcha
<mhall119> zoopster: dpm: can you guys join #ubuntu-arb?
<dpm> mhall119, I'm already in there
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-28
<aquarius> dpm, you might like https://plus.google.com/u/0/108243663090085262773/posts/CsJsMsvQKbv :-)
<dpm> aquarius, oooooh nice, and with animated gif as well!
<dpm> wow
<aquarius> tools used to make animated gif: kazam, ffmpeg, mplayer, imagemagick. This should be easier ;)
<aquarius> although kudos to askubuntu for having answers for this question :)
<dpm> nice
<stqn> when people buy stuff in the ubuntu software center, the publisher doesn’t get their email address, right?
<qwertzui11> right
<stqn> thanks… so I’m thinking I have to generate licence keys, so that I can “identify” people who bought my game on the software center
<stqn> in case they want to dl a version for another OS from my web site, for example…
<qwertzui11> u can use licenses; checkout  it out @ developer.ubuntu.com
<stqn> qwertzui11: yes, I’ve already read everything, or almost…
<stqn> just wanted to get a confirmation :)
<qwertzui11> stqn: what r u developing? :)
<stqn> it’s a small board game…
<stqn> http://www.rototostudio.com/smartlines?grab=006
<qwertzui11> ah cool
<qwertzui11> which engines did u use?
<stqn> just SDL/OpenGL
<stqn> it’s written in C
<qwertzui11> ah, interessting, ur first linux/ubuntu app?
<stqn> never released anything on the software center, nor anything big
<stqn> I wrote that game on my Amiga 1200 a while back, then ported it to windows, OSX, linux
<stqn> morphos too
<qwertzui11> ah, okay
<dz0ny> hi, is this right channel for pygtk3 specific questions?
<stqn> hi dz0ny, I’m not sure, but probably not :) … not much talk in here.
<dz0ny> google is my friend then :) thx
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-29
<Omen__20> Hi. I'm getting different behavior using Glade than I see in the video tutorial.
<Omen__20> When I add a button to a toolbar the options to select the icon or give the label text are disabled. In the video these options are available as soon as the widget is added.
<Omen__20> It defaults to having the Use Action Appearence button as Yes and is disabled. If I add a related action and then clear it, it lets me turn that button off like it is in the video. Then it enables the icon and label options.
<mojo706> anyone can answer this
<mojo706> I need to access the panel
<mojo706> and add an icon that sends notifications to my users
<mojo706> once they connect to the internet
<mhall119> mojo706: an indicator?
<mojo706> yes
<mhall119> or notifications
<mhall119> they are are separate APIs
<mojo706> mhall119: both an app indicator and notifications
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ for indicators
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/notification/ for notifications
<mhall119> should give you plenty of examples of how to do it
<mojo706> mhall119: Let me read through thanks!
<mhall119> np
<MOZGIII> Hello, can anyone give me an advice how to deploy a Qt 4 app on Ubuntu? I am doing linux deployment for the first time, and I don't really understand how does ubuntu guesses paths to libs.
<MOZGIII> When I'm using ldd it shows some libs from ~/.QtSDK/... and I don't know how to force system libs usage for test purposes.
<stqn> MOZGIII: I suppose you must link your program not with your SDK in ~ but with the system libs
<stqn> it’s strange to see an SDK in ~… is this the official way to install it?
<MOZGIII> stqn: Ho do I do that? I am using QtSDK's QtCreator for compilation
<stqn> have you installed Qt with apt-get?
<MOZGIII> This way was proposed on qt website when nokia was in chrge, now I don't know...
<stqn> you should use your distribution’s installation method if possible
<MOZGIII> ni, I've used installer from the website
<MOZGIII> I see
<MOZGIII> will the deployment be binary-compatible with the more recent versions of qt if maintainer update them?
<stqn> I don’t understand your question
<stqn> you mean, if you don’t update your closed-source app, and Ubuntu updates Qt, will it still work?
<stqn> I think it should, as long as there is no ABI or API change
<MOZGIII> well, I only see the problem in there
<MOZGIII> I think I'd better bundle my own qt libs binaries, just to be safe - my app is cross-platform and updates it's binary on  it's own (I mean to debs or sth)
<MOZGIII> so there is no particualr need for me to stick with system's qt version...
<stqn> btw Ubuntu will only make potentially breaking changes to libs every 6 months
<MOZGIII> I see
<MOZGIII> stqn: thanks for your help, I'll investigate more on that, and now I must go
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-30
<jackyalcine> Boy, making and patching packages for Ubuntu is no joke.
<jackyalcine> doing that all the time would make you a "rockstar" programmer
<jackyalcine> lol
<qwertzui11> :-)
<GoodHand_> hi
<aminb> hi everyone. can anybody help me with a question about pygtk and "quickly"?
<dz0ny> aminb: maybe
<dz0ny> ask
<aminb> sure
<aminb> thank you guys
<aminb> here's my question
<aminb> I'm using quickly for development. I have to create a few checkboxes during the runtime.
<aminb> my program has to interact with a webserver and receive data and based on those data it should create some checkboxes on the window
<aminb> I don't know what I should do exactly. After a I create an instance, do I have to add it to a hbox or vbox or directly to the window?
<aminb> I'm a newbie in python and I'm a little bit confused :)
<aminb> can you help me with that?
<dz0ny> hm, checkboxes vary in number?
<dz0ny> you should add them to vbox
<aminb> yeah. I'll probably loop through the data that I receive from the server and add checkbox for each item
<dz0ny> if you have finite number of checkboxes, then maybe better to just change labels?
<aminb> basically, I'm trying to write a todo list program with the ability to sync the tasks with a webserver
<aminb> is there a better way than using checkboxes then?
<dz0ny> html :)
<aminb> you mean using html inside my local python app?
<dz0ny> you render ui in webkit, communication is done in python
<dz0ny> maybe you should first try native python way
<dz0ny> once you learn all quirks go the hybrid way
<aminb> damn I'm really a newbie and don't know how to do all that stuff..
<dz0ny> just suggestion
<aminb> yeah that's a good idea
<dz0ny> html is easier to design
<dz0ny> gtk is pain
<aminb> agree
<aminb> so, can you write me little snippet to add 3 checkboxes for example to a hbox?
<dz0ny> have you seen http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<aminb> I've seen it but I haven't read it thoroughly
<dz0ny> chehck http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/button_widgets.html#checkbutton
<dz0ny> check*
<dz0ny> i'am mobile right now, if you still can't figure it out. ping me in about one hour
<aminb> but you know, code generated by quickly is a little bit different than this, and most of these stuff are included by default in libs folder so I don't know how I can create objects after initialization
<aminb> of course
<aminb> for example, i saw this: http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/layout.html#boxes
<aminb> but I'm not quite sure how to use it. since quickly generated code is doing the initialization by itself. Do i have to edit those auto generated files then?
<dz0ny> yea all windows stuff is already done, other code goes to YourAppNameWindow.py
<dz0ny> check this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~janez-troha/rtvslo-predvajalnik/quickly_trunk/view/head:/rtvslo/RtvsloWindow.py
<aminb> so then, how can I add objects to the window after initialization, during the execution of the program?
<aminb> I will check that code out, while you're reading my question right now :)
<dz0ny> self.my_vbox= self.builder.get_object("vbox_created_in_glade")
<dz0ny> then you create checkbox
<dz0ny> and add to vbox
<dz0ny> eg self.my_vbox.add(chx_box)
<dz0ny> thats it
<dz0ny> you maybe want to add events, connect method
<dz0ny> but thats it
<aminb> and then how can add thanks man. I'm currently trying it. but I don't think there is a add method for the box
<aminb> i guess i gotta use pack_start but i have to see the doc
<aminb> dz0ny: i'm trying to use this
<aminb> vp1 = self.builder.get_object("viewport1"); amin = Gtk.Label(); amin.set_text("Hi there! :}"); vp1.add(amin);
<aminb> and i get no errors but nothing happens on the window :(
<dz0ny> vp1.show_all(); or vp1.showall();
<dz0ny> damm those inconsistencies
<aminb> it was vp1.show_all()
<aminb> thank you so much
<aminb> is there a way of doing it using vbox though?
<aminb> or i have to deal with viewports?
<dz0ny> ithe the same just just pack_start instead add
<aminb> i'm gonna give that a try
<aminb> damn it. this pack_start is getting on my nerves :D
<aminb> i should pass 4 params
<aminb> let's see the docs..
<aminb> dz0ny: I got it man :) thanks so much for all your help and patience ^_^
<aminb> i'll ask my questions here or maybe from you using /msg
<aminb> if that's fine :/
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I made the changes you mentioned yesterday. The updated diagram is in your email.
<mhall119> thanks jvrbanac
<mhall119> jvrbanac: release and distro need to be linked
<mhall119> at which point, we probably don't need distro linked to platform_items
<mhall119> otherwise this looks good
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Ahh! I miss understood. Ok, distro -> release -> platform
<jvrbanac> right?
<mhall119> right
<jvrbanac> mhall119, done! I attached them to the wiki page as well. We'll still need to update the page to reflect the changes, but at least we have something to work with.
<mhall119> thanks jvrbanac!
<mhall119> jvrbanac: we should be able to keep the same UI mockups, they would just be pre-generated when we import APIs, not dynamically generated on page request, right?
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I would think so.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-01
<StanAngeloff> Hey, anyone available to assist with Ubuntu Mobile SDK/Qt5?
<StanAngeloff> I believe the current instructions to use Qt5-beta1 are a bit out-of-date.
<mrbojangles3> Hi all, I am trying to install a kernel package. I have a udeb built but the driver is not getting copied in to the initrd. I have made a "normal" deb of the package and added it to the usb that i use to load the udeb, but the installer does not pickup the deb version for the initrd
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-02
<aminb> hey everyone. does anybody know how to use GtkListItem in quickly'
<aminb> ?
<Krinye> Hello guys and gals, wondering if anyone is from Toronto and if anyone has started developing mobile apps for Ubuntu
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-02-03
<gelph> How do teams communicate things like UML models and diagrams for designs?  I see blueprints on launchpad but that seems to be 100% textual.
<Omen__20> Hi. Is there a central place where I can see what Scopes and Dashes have been created?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-27
<qwebirc231403> I just start using autopilot. I encounter this error, "import mock\n ImportError: No module named mock". Any people know how to solve it?
<ahayzen> qwebirc231403, u'll need to install the package python-mock
<qwebirc231403> ahayzen: fixed. Thanks. Now I have this error "from ubuntuuitoolkit import emulators as toolkit_emulators\n ImportError: No module named ubuntuuitoolkit"
<ahayzen> qwebirc231403, try installing ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<qwebirc231403> ahayzen: It works, thank you
<ahayzen> qwebirc231403, no problem
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning mzanetti o/ the reminders app is already in the store and looking better every day, thanks! :) I've tested the latest branches and filed a bunch of bugs
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bubble Wrap Appreciation Day! :-D  http://www.virtual-bubblewrap.com/popnow.shtml
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<mzanetti> dpm: regarding this comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/change-edit-page/+merge/203139/comments/474181
<mzanetti> dpm: I've seen this too. haven't really investigated as I' quite sure it's not in my code. but it seems that the scrolled offset is not taken into account
<mzanetti> dpm: like: if there isn't anything scrolled, everything is fine. but as soon as you scroll down a bit, setting the cursor position breaks
<mzanetti> and I think exactly the offset for how much you scrolled
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I figured out it wasn't in the app's code. Yes, that seems plausible, right now it's really not possible to do edits because of this, though. I shall report it as an SDK bug
<dpm> a UITK bug, rather
<mzanetti> dpm: cool, thanks.
<WebbyIT> Hey mzanetti :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: o/
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I'm here to help you with reminders-app, if you are ok :-) But I don't know C++...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, I've been talking to dpm.
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I was thinking if you could perhaps start with creating the RTF formatting panel
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, I'll start to work on this asap!
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: that is, if you use latest trunk and edit a note, you'll see a panel at the bottom for importing pictures and do RTF formatting
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: when pressing the rtf button, I think the panel should transform into another panel giving controls for bold, italic, color etc
<dpm> WebbyIT, so if you're interested in participating, in the meantime I'll add you to the team if you're ok with that
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, cool, yeah!
<WebbyIT> dpm, yes, sure
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I'm not entirely sure yet how to do the actual editing. you could have a look if its possible to edit the stuff in the TextArea directly
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, I'll investigate then I'll update you
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, meanwhile, I tried to fix a bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1273102
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: we could do it in c++ easily, however, that would require to reload the content which would cause it to be repositioned etc
<mzanetti> so if possible we should edit the content in qml directly
<dpm> WebbyIT, nice!
<mzanetti> approved
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> WebbyIT, you'll also find links to the design wireframes in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Reminders
<WebbyIT> dpm, saved, thanks
<WebbyIT> Launch time, I'll return this evening, thanks for indications guys!
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, its the "Note composer/Format menu" picture in the wireframe
<mzanetti> see you later then
<ybon> Seems like both my desktop (Saucy) and my mobile (Trusty devel) are shipping Qt 5.0.2, any idea when/if SDK will go on Qt5.2?
<popey> ybon: Mirv may be able to answer that
<Mirv> ybon: as soon as it works perfectly. Unity8 already runs with it, and Qt 5.2 is being tested via a PPA https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<Mirv> the problem is that we want it to run as good as Qt 5.0.2 before switching, and there bugs to be fixed (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.2) and yet to be filed. hopefully however we're on track to reach the goal soon, as it's now finally possible to test it both on desktop and device to an extent.
<popey> thanks Mirv
<ybon> thanks Mirv :)
<ybon> so we are close to
 * ybon tempted to upgrade manually
<ybon> but, well, no, if I use 5.2 things in my app, others testers will no be able to use the app
<Mirv> ybon: it will make your phone almost unusable because the last I checked this morning was that app launching didn't really work :) on desktop it's somewhat safer.
<popey> looking at those 59 bugs, I wouldn't upgrade ☻
<Mirv> ybon: yeah I recommend against trying before it's actually launched and delivered via SDK
<ybon> yep, sounds reasonable :)
<ybon> popey: so it seems to me that there is no way to support wheel/dblclick/keyboard on map until 5.2 :(
<ybon> I may we wrong because it's hard to follow the Qt changelog
<ybon> I may be* wrong
<popey> oh, interesting
<popey> the other option might be an overlayed slider or zoom in/out buttons overlayed?
<ybon> yes, but it breaks the "space to content" principle ;)
<popey> true
<ybon> I've tried to get better info on #qt-mobility, but seems quite dead over there
<ybon> The status as understood by me is that we need this commit to be able to mix touch and mouse events: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtlocation/commit/29af7e577e34089f781322351043de39c025e01e
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/cleanup/+merge/203317
<ybon> but again, Qt is huge, and I'm playing kind of a puzzle at the moment
<ybon> so I may I've missed the point
<dpm> mzanetti, running ./run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh now...
<dpm> mzanetti, what's -DCLICK_MODE=1 in L97?
<mzanetti> dpm: sergio's changes to cmake require us to call cmake with that now
<mzanetti> dpm: basically it just changes all the install paths from system to some local dir
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: also it generates the .json files for click packaging
<mzanetti> if you want to know more, check CMakeLists.txt and search for if(CLICK_MODE)
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mzanetti, I've approved it, but not top-approved as it might be worth having Sergio having a quick look at it
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I added him to the reviewers
<dpm> cool
<marcusw> qml, hmm?
<popey> marcusw: hello
<marcusw> popey: morning
<marcusw> I was just going to ask why QML is involved here, since ubuntu is classically gtk-based
<popey> marcusw: we switched to qt for ubuntu touch
<marcusw> oh
<marcusw> how about that
<popey> indeed
<popey> working out quite well ☻
<marcusw> how do you handle the qml-is-slow-as-shit problem?
<popey> heh, we also support c++.. opengl..
<marcusw> qmlscene load times weren't an issue?
<popey> and we report and track performance issues
<popey> yeah, that's been a problem on the radar
<marcusw> qmlscene slowness almost killed our platform here
<marcusw> it's a billion-dollar product for us, kind of a big deal
<marcusw> we ended up having this one qt guy rewrite it to not be slow
<marcusw> lol
<mzanetti> fginther: hi. you around yet?
<marcusw> unfortunately management isn't very enthusiastic about publishing it
<fginther> mzanetti, I'm here
<popey> I think we're looking at alternative ways to launch.
<mzanetti> fginther: the reminders-app has been renamed to reminders (and with it the AP test suite)
<mzanetti> fginther: could you please change the job to execute "autopilot run reminders"
<mzanetti> instead of reminders_app
<fginther> mzanetti, sure
<fginther> mzanetti, did the bzr trunk branch change?
<mzanetti> fginther: no, not yet
<mzanetti> fginther: so far only the code inside
<mzanetti> dpm: do we change that? ^
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, makes sense, but I'd double-check with fginther on the timing to do the change on Jenkins. Francis, shall we approve the branch doing the rename and then change the Jenkins job or is there a cleaner way for the transition?
<fginther> dpm, I was mostly curious if more changes were coming. If there is an MP ready with the autopilot rename ready, lets go ahead and land that, then you can let me know the branch is renamed
<mzanetti> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/cleanup/+merge/203317
<dpm> fginther, another question: would it be possible to trigger Jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-calendar-app/url-dispatcher/+merge/201543 ? It seems it never ran for that MP
<fginther> dpm, one moment
<dpm> fginther, np, thanks!. Also, I'm cleaning up the pending branches for calendar. I've got this one from you: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-calendar-app/remove-build-deps/+merge/192579 - as per oSoMoN's comment's do I mark it as rejected, or do you need those dependencies removed for any reason?
<fginther> dpm, it was old and I can't remember what I was trying to do, I've removed it
<dpm> ok, thanks
<dpm> popey, do you know what this branch is trying to address? https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/MonthHighlightFix/+merge/201279
<dpm> I'm not sure what I should be looking at
 * popey looks
<fginther> dpm, ted's MP is running now, he's probably not a member of the calendar team
<dpm> fginther, ah, no, he isn't. What do we do in those cases to get Jenkins running?
<fginther> dpm, someone has to manually run the jobs through the jenkins UI or add him to one of the touch app teams
<dpm> ok, no worries. If you don't mind, it sounds doable to ping you when we get external contributions.
<popey> dpm: http://imgur.com/jLf40iM
<popey> note the difference in the size of the white highlight, it's too big on the right window
<popey> takes up all the 27 part plus the 20 part above
<dpm> ah, well spotted, thanks popey
<popey> i reported it during a meeting but didnt file a bug, kunal fixed it clearly ☻
<dpm> cool
<popey> dpm: any merges you want me to take a look at?
<dpm> popey, I'm looking at the ones I can do, but perhaps some bug triaging would be helpful: some of the Fix Committed ones need to be checked out to see if they're Fix Released and a bunch of others need to be triaged and need Importance setting
<popey> lets cover them in our call in 10
<davmor2> popey: could you look at merging dino dna with that of toad and make dinosaurs for us?
<dpm> ok
<popey> davmor2: again, in english?
<davmor2> popey: think Jurassic Park :)  <popey> dpm: any merges you want me to take a look at?  not so much fun when you have to explain it though :)
<popey> davmor2: http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<davmor2> popey: you need to add the sadtrombone.com button to that just to make it perfect ;)
<popey> ☻
<ybon> Just reading the email about app running in background: does I understand well that they are forbidden by design?
<Elleo> ybon: yeah, pretty much, you might want to have a read through this thread for some discussion on it, although I'm not sure if there's been anything more recent: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04736.html
<ybon> That's sound strange to me, but I may be out of the point
<ybon> thanks for the link :)
<Elleo> ybon: yeah, I think the general concern is to avoid poorly written apps hogging battery life when they're not in use
<Elleo> but it does cause some issues for certain apps (like cutespotify) that need to be running in the background to work normally
<ybon> yes, I thin I do understand why it's done like this
<ybon> but as exposed in the email you pointed to me, there are some use cases where this will be a blocker
<ybon> Ready the thread further
<ybon> reading*
<davmor2> ybon: it maybe that there is a helper that will allow background operation of apps it's just not implemented currently
<ybon> davmor2: good to know, thanks
<ybon> for reference, a use case i have in mind is a GPS tracker
<ybon> I know it's something I will need in the toolbox of a OSMer using UT
<Elleo> ybon: in the short term for personal use you can simply disable powerd ("adb shell stop powerd") which will stop the phone going to sleep, so as long as the tracker is in the foreground it'll be running
<Elleo> that's obviously far from ideal though
<ybon> thanks good to know
<ybon> but yeah, not really end user friendly ;)
<ybon> ah, the GPS tracker was already highlighted as a use case in the follow up of the thread :)
<fginther> mzanetti, I ran your reminders app MP and there was a test failure.  Look like some internal import of reminders_app
<mzanetti> fginther: that might be, yeah. I'll fix it. one sec
<mzanetti> fginther: pushed
<balloons> oSoMoN, got a moment to look at a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1271726
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1271726 in Ubuntu Calendar App "In Week tab labels displayed in HeaderDateComponent differ from date with localization other than English locale" [High,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> balloons, not now, but I’ll put it on my list
<balloons> It's kind of confusing to read, I'd suggest to have a look at the screenshots. Essentially the date displayed vs the date stored in the object is different
<balloons> in several places throughout the app.. stemming from a monday start of week locale
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, o/
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hi
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, fast question: are you on 14.04? 'cause I've some problems with some icons, I'm on 13.10...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, 14.04 here. what's the issue? the icon properties in the toolbaricons?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yap, I sobstitute them with another just to develope, I have to remember to change again before push
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: there is a ppa which gives you the latest uitk
<mzanetti> dpm: do you remember which one?
<WebbyIT> I have ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-saucy.list, ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers-daily-saucy.list and  unity-team-ppa-saucy.list
<dpm> mzanetti, WebbyIT, I'd recommend only installing from the stable PPA. I've had bad experiences with breakage and dependencies when trying the bleeding edge SDK ppa
<WebbyIT> unfortunately I have problems with my nvidia card, so I prefer to stay on stable version of Ubuntu
<popey> +1
<mzanetti> this ppa should only update the touch components. but fair enough... I guess we can revert those icons to the old api
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: feel free to propose a branch that makes it work with 13.10
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, don't worries, I have no problem, I change with some random icons
<nik90> mihir:
<nik90> hey
<mzanetti> fginther: all green btw. https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/cleanup/+merge/203317
<mzanetti> thank you!
<dpm> nik90, we updated the day for the clock hack day in the wiki
<dpm> let us know if it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/HackDays
<nik90> dpm: don't be mad, but my exam was actually today so I dont mind tomorrow or the day after
<nik90> sry
<dpm> nik90, ah well, no worries, I hope that it went well :)
<nik90> dpm: yeah it went well :)
<dpm> good to hear
<dpm> WebbyIT, what's exactly the problem with icons? Are they not showing up in the desktop?
<WebbyIT> dpm, yes, exactly, I have some errors like
<WebbyIT> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/ToolbarButtonStyle.qml:33:9: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/edit
<dpm> WebbyIT, mzanetti, in those cases where the desktop theme doesn't have the icon, I think an alternative can be specified, e.g. iconSource: "image://theme/delete,edit-delete-symbolic"
<om26er> boiko, ping
<boiko> om26er: pong
<om26er> boiko, can you review this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/dialer-app/support_testability/+merge/203391
<om26er> one liner
<boiko> om26er: yes, sure, I just wonder when this is going to be moved from QApplication to QCoreApplication in Qt itself :-S
<boiko> om26er: messaging-app will need the same fix
<om26er> boiko, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/messaging-app/fix_introspection/+merge/203392 :p
<boiko> om26er: ah, nice! I can review that one too, if you want
<om26er> boiko, yes, that one is for you too
<om26er> ;)
<om26er> will need to add that to camera app as well
<boiko> om26er: and address-book-app?
<om26er> boiko, seems it already has it
<boiko> om26er: great!
<om26er> boiko, the "HistoryDelegate" in the messaging app needs a "moving" property when its being expanded. how simple is that going to be to add ?
<om26er> 10x better than sleep(1)
<boiko> om26er: I guess it is simple, but maybe an animating property would be better (this might cover future cases of animation)
<om26er> boiko, I might need to see some examples to be able to try to implement it (and learning)
<boiko> om26er: let me check the code, just a sec
<labsin> popey, others, So I try to launch an app with qml plugins. It's working on the dektop in confinement with just placing the libs in ./lib/<arch> but it seems to not be working on the phone
<popey> labsin: trying to test it manually here
<labsin> I then tried a wrapper script that exports LD_LIBRARY_DIR and adds the -I option to qmlscene (qmlscene -I lib/<arch>) and that works on the desktop
<popey> labsin: is your library built against qt4?
<labsin> popey, no
<labsin> I don't think so..
<popey> labsin: try not using a shell script but use Exec=qmlscene... and specify the qml file before the -I lib/foo
<popey> i have a feeling the sequence is important
<popey> qmlscene ./music-app.qml --file=%f -I ./plugins
<popey> e.g. thats how the music app does it
<popey> hmm, but we don't have the arch specific directory in the music app
<labsin> popey, It only has ARM
<popey> yeah
<popey> can you build a click which only has arm?
<popey> with no arch directory?
<labsin> popey, I used the proposed layout in the ubuntu-touch maillist
<popey> ah
<labsin> music app probably needs to change for fat packaging
<labsin> popey, I used the shell to set the linkers path because I also have a dynamic lib
<labsin> popey, another try http://ubuntuone.com/2ECSspw1A5N1RwKdcTh1BM
<popey> ok
<popey> labsin: it starts
<popey> labsin: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-27-191927.png
<labsin> popey, does the second tab display anything?
<popey> yes ☻
<popey> labsin: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-27-192040.png
<labsin> popey, It still needs a ROM (you sould get it from your own calc, but i'll give you mine :D)
<popey> haha ☻
<labsin> http://ubuntuone.com/38ngJNIRg4koudql71iwUZ
<popey> this is way better than searching for MAME ROMS
<popey> where do I put that?
<labsin> .local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/
<popey> ok, it finds it
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-27-192315.png
<popey> and explodes when I click it
<labsin> popey, thought so :)
<popey> Unable to load ROM file "/home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/ti84se.rom": Permission denied
<popey> oh
 * popey fixes
<labsin> popey, ow?
<popey> i used adb push as root
<popey> ok, better now it's owned by phablet
<labsin> popey, ahhh (didn't expect that)
<labsin> calc screen should go white
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-27-192459.png
<popey> it does
<labsin> and then put it on
<labsin> (left bottom)
<popey> hmm
<popey> not responding to that
<labsin> popey, could you get the log?
<popey> ya
<labsin> tnx
<popey> labsin: /
<popey> bah
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827938/
<popey> (pressed it a few times)
<popey> i need to make food, responses may slow a bit, but ping me if you need anything
<labsin> ok thanx
<samertm> hey all
<samertm> if I were to work on this cal app bug, where would I start? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1272625
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272625 in Ubuntu Calendar App "In the Day view of the app the bottom of the 11 PM hour is cut off" [Undecided,New]
<Mihir_> samertm: hey
<Mihir_> samertm: are you trying first time ?
<samertm> Mihir_: yeah
<samertm> I'm here for the hack day haha
<Mihir_> samertm: did you set up everything correctly ?
<samertm> I believe so, I have it running in qt creator
<Mihir_> samertm: make sure you are able to run application and then try to follow the step
<samertm> Mihir_: I can recreate the bug. I'm trying to figure out how scrolling works :P
<samertm> are you saying I should step through the application w/ the debugger??
<samertm> ?* only one question mark
<Mihir_> Scrolling will work with your mouse wheel
<Mihir_> as well
<Mihir_> samertm: there must be problem with some size
<Mihir_> try to look in Dayview file
<samertm> Mihir_: alright, thanks for the tip :)
<samertm> what are the path views?
<samertm> like, PathView or PathViewBase
<samertm> are they the main scrolling areas of the app?
<samertm> Mihir_: I think I've found the culprit... let me do some more testing
<Mihir_> samertm: when you look from the root file, it will make call to many other classes
<labsin> popey, ok maybe this is better: http://ubuntuone.com/2ECSspw1A5N1RwKdcTh1BM
<samertm> Mihir_: in DayView.qml, under PathViewBase, height is probably set to the wrong value
<popey> labsin: you broke it file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/0.1/TilEm.qml:5 module "Utils" is not installed
<labsin> popey, damn. Thought the -I wasn't needed (because it complains in the log)
<popey> labsin: maybe now it's time to setup the emulator ☻
<labsin> popey, Yes, I know. It's running for half an hour now and still a black screen
<popey> yeah, takes a while
<samertm> Mihir_: through trial and error, the height variable needs to be set to "column.height - viewHeader.height - dayHeader.height - 28" instead of "column.height - viewHeader.height - dayHeader.height"
<samertm> :P
<labsin> it seems to work once, I'll try creating it again
<samertm> so that leaves the question, what header/item are we not taking into account that has a height of 28?
<samertm> (btw, the bug also exists on WeekView
<samertm> )
<Mihir_> samertm: okay
<Mihir_> samertm: once you are done push it and other will review your MR and will give you the feedback
<Mihir_> :)
<samertm> Mihir_: thanks! so what are the headers and where can I find them?
<samertm> b/c I measured the bar that says "SUN MON TUE..." at 26 pixels
<samertm> hmmm... the Day and Week views have different cut off points
<samertm> but they're both wrong
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I started to work on RTF for reminders-app, but via QML I have a problem: if I try to insert some formatting tag (e.g. <b>) if there is no text in the tags, then it is insterted. Mhh, I think I'm not explained well, please see this example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828371/ last example is my idea to "hacks" the situation
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, what do you think?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, the cursorposition doesn't match the actual position in the html
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: in C++ I walk through the whole xml and count plaintext characters.
<mzanetti> but not sure if thats an option to do in qml
<mzanetti> I could offer you some helper from C++ though
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, but problem is not cursorPosition, problem is that if I try to insert <b></b>  doesn't work, but <b>a</b> yes
<WebbyIT> If C++ can override this behavior, good, I think I have to study C++ :-P
<WebbyIT> otherwise, insert some example text is the best idea I have
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<mzanetti> let me think for a minute
<mzanetti> so there are 2 cases actually.
<mzanetti> one if the user has selected some text and clicks the <b> button
<WebbyIT> and I have not implement this yet, but it's not a problem
<mzanetti> and the other if nothing is selected but the user wants to enable bold mode for the following characters
<mzanetti> so I think case 1 is not a problem here
<mzanetti> for case 2 I'd say we have to set a flag, boldEnabled: true
<mzanetti> and then when the next char is coming in, make that bold
<mzanetti> but yeah... otherwise you could just insert them in c++
<mzanetti> if that turns out to be easier (which I would think)
 * WebbyIT looks the web for a C++ guide
<mzanetti> check out enmldocument.cpp
<mzanetti> there's the attachimage
<mzanetti> its not that hard actually
<mzanetti> you have the QXmlStreamReader and QXmlStreamWriter
<mzanetti> it walks through the whole tree and copies over the tags
<mzanetti> from the reader to the writer
<mzanetti> and at the given position just insterts the tags
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, thanks, I'll try to look at it, I'll ping you if I need an help!
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: there's one more caveat tho
<mzanetti> if we call something from c++ we need to read the text from the textedit and set it again
<mzanetti> which means the view would scroll to top
<mzanetti> or even flicker maybe
<mzanetti> we need to get around that. perhaps remembering the position and scrolling back. at least evaluate if that would be an option
<WebbyIT> seems a challenge :-) I like it!
<samertm> hmm.... viewHeader.height is 38, and dayHeader.height is 64, but I can't find any elements that are those heights in pixels w/ gimp
<samertm> hmm..... root.height is 552 for WeekView, but 564 for the DayView
<samertm> Mihir_: any thoughts?
<samertm> newbie question: where do root objects inherit their height from?
<samertm> b/c in DayView, root.height is 564, and in WeekView, root.height is 552
<samertm> when I would expect them to be the same
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, mhh, I think I need help on logic implementation: I was able to do a C++ function that is invoked when I press bold button (my first C++ code ever) but I have a problem: if I add only <b> then all the text until the end of text
<WebbyIT> If i use writer.writeStartElement("b");
<WebbyIT>                 writer.writeEndElement();
<WebbyIT> nothing is write
<WebbyIT> I don't know how to put text between start and end tag
<mzanetti> writer.writeCharacters() to write text
<WebbyIT> yes, but there is no text yet :)
<mzanetti> actually... I just realize...
<mzanetti> if we insert the tags in there, and then update the ui again, the textedit will optimize them away again :/
<mzanetti> dammit. sorry I didn't think of it before
<WebbyIT> NP, I learn a lot of thing tonight, maybe it's the start of my study of C++ :)
<mzanetti> yay
<mzanetti> it wasn't that hard, was it?
<WebbyIT> No, it wasn't, I look at your code and I have no problem
<mzanetti> I try to keep it as readable as possible
<WebbyIT> you do a good job, with some grep and sublime I find everything I need :)
<mzanetti> thanks..
<mzanetti> so yeah. I think we need to do some more here
<mzanetti> remembering positions and whatnot
<mzanetti> and modifying the inserted text depending on those flags
<WebbyIT> Mhh, I have an idea maybe, but I'll use QML :-P
<mzanetti> yup. whatever you think its best. I think you know all the corner cases and possibilities now. you choose the weapons
<samertm> Datsundere: hey
<samertm> dpm: how much do you know about the calendar app?
<dpm> hi samertm, it depends what you want to know :) What are you trying to find out about calendar?
<samertm> dpm: I'm trying to figure out how the heights for the different views get set
<samertm> for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1272625
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272625 in Ubuntu Calendar App "In the Day view of the app the bottom of the 11 PM hour is cut off" [Undecided,New]
<samertm> for instance, the height of WeekView is 552 and the height of DayView (and all the other views) is 564
<samertm> and I'm trying to figure out what's causing the difference
<samertm> I'm brand new to qml :P
<dpm> samertm, I'm afraid I don't know off the top of my head, I'd have to look at the code, but the best thing might be to send an e-mail to this mailing list -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<dpm> If you ask there, the developers will be happy to answer the question
<samertm> dpm: alright, thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-28
<samertm> any calendar app devs here?
<samertm> I fixed the bug :D
<Datsundere> nice
<samertm> Datsundere: literally took all 7 hours :P
<Datsundere> haha
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, just who I wanted to speak with
<ahayzen> balloons, if this has been merged how long until Jenkins can use it? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot-qt/export-qobject/+merge/201865
<balloons> I asked chris to land that :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, uhoh wht have i done ;) lol
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> to your question, I'm not sure\
<ahayzen> balloons, does it have to be put into the 1.4/1.3 branches?
<balloons> I don't believe so..
<balloons> We should try now and see
<balloons> if it doesn't work, we'll ask around tomorrow
<ahayzen> balloons, i tried pulling my branch but then didn't know if my terrible knowledge of autopilot was actually causing the issue lol
<ahayzen> balloons, this failed 1hr ago https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/mediaplayer-simplify/+merge/201265
<balloons> ahh you tried already :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, should return self.select_single("*", objectName="player") work?
<ahayzen> balloons, because i tried a few things before and didn't know which was the correct one tht 'should' work
<ahayzen> balloons, i also suspect once it has got past tht issue there will be other things i've missed in the conversion but they'll be easier to patch
<balloons> looks like the only ppa used is the core apps drivers
<balloons> so yea, I suppose it might
<ahayzen> balloons, was this wht u wanted to talk to me about or was there something else as well?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes
<balloons> also https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/flaky_1272996/+merge/203349
<balloons> ahayzen, ^^
<ahayzen> balloons, oh yh i saw tht
<balloons> do you know anything about this test? either way be on the lookout for such things. As you can see, we shouldn't be just disabling tests :-(
<ahayzen> balloons, we did have a flaky test on the hack day which i said to Victor we needed to investigate...
<ahayzen> balloons, or i thought we did somewhere
<balloons> yes I seem to remember also
<balloons> anyways, I'll have a closer look tomorrow
<balloons> that was it howevr
<balloons> working on fixing the nexus 4 I broke :-(
<ahayzen> balloons, wht did u do to it?
<balloons> ahayzen, I'll post pics I think
<balloons> I dropped it over xmas
<ahayzen> balloons, uhoh
<balloons> shattered the screen
<balloons> yep.. new screen is finally here and installed
<balloons> time to reflash everything and make sure it all works :p
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/ ... good luck
<ahayzen> balloons, think this was the error of the flaky test http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829928/
<Datsundere> too much hassle setting up sdk on a different distro
<nik90> zsombi: hey good morning
<zsombi> nik90: hey good morning there too :)
<nik90> zsombi: hey would you happen to know how to change the colors of the dialer widget that I use in the clock app?
<zsombi> nik90: thru style
<nik90> zsombi: so I define the style file in the clock app which targets the dialer widget..
<zsombi> nik90: there's no color parameter exposed in the component, nor style hints are not there yet
<nik90> zsombi: can I change the style file dynamically?
<zsombi> nik90: or you simply create your own one... but that's not really good
<nik90> zsombi: we are thinking of changing the background gradient based on the time of the day.
<zsombi> nik90: we had been thinking of having style hints to control certain aspects of a style, but thi sidea has not been baken yet... as we could simply expose some properties that drive the style, but these are pretty style-specific so... we are still debating that
<nik90> zsombi: hmm okay, I was looking for a more temporary solution for now.
<zsombi> nik90: right... uhh... damn it... I don't remember now whether the colors were declared as public properties fop the style or were simply using Theme.palette colors...
<zsombi> nik90: a temporary solution would be to import the Ambiance theme, declare the style in place (not loaded with Theme.createThemeComponent()) and set the colors there... just need to check whether these colors are exposed or not...
<nik90> ah..something like import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance 0.1
<nik90> and then style: TextFieldStyle {
<nik90>         background: Item {}
<nik90>     }
<nik90> just an example I took from the textfield stlying
<nik90> zsombi: oh one last thing, I was asked to use the Alarms API for setting timers as well. Is there a way to distinguish between timers and alarms in the API?
<nik90> zsombi: since I wouldn't want to list timers in the alarms page
<zsombi> nik90: timers?! who asked that?? No, there is no way to separate them, and noone asked ME to provide support for timers...
<nik90> zsombi: I was talking to bfiller about this :)
<zsombi> nik90: you can set an alarm to kick in the next 10 seconds for instance, but that simply does not make sense!
<nik90> zsombi: there is an issue where if a timer is running and the clock app is in the background, then it doesnt ring when the timer is complete
<zsombi> nik90: these alarms will also be listed in between the other ones...
<nik90> zsombi: so bfiller, tvoss told me to use the alarm service for this
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it's OK, but we need to support that properly
<zsombi> nik90: otherwise it'll be listed in between the other alarms...
<nik90> zsombi: yup that's what I thought as well
<zsombi> nik90: so I'm wondering why I have not been asked for...
<nik90> zsombi: this issue with the timer only cropped up recently
<nik90> zsombi: so may be the use case wasnt known before
<zsombi> nik90: ok... however... there are bigger issues with these alarms... as they are listed in the Calendar, or more precisely in between the Todo items
<zsombi> nik90: so the only backdraw of using QtOrganizer is that the alarms database will be the same... :/
<zsombi> nik90; sharing the same DB as the rest of the calendar items... which is bad
<nik90> zsombi: couldn't we introduce a type property to filter out what is shown in the calendar and the alarms tab?
<zsombi> nik90: so... I we need to support a separate type which should not be listed in between alarms
<nik90> although not sure if it is supported in the qtOrganizer
<zsombi> nik90: yes, we could, but we need to handle that on the Alarms level...
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: so we need to duplicate the organizer DB ToDos...
<nik90> zsombi: I think considering the amount of work, it would be best if you discuss to bfiller to confirm this..
<nik90> zsombi: but definitely there is a need for apps (not just clock app) to trigger a notification in the near future about something
<zsombi> nik90: it's not the amount of work, that bothers me, it's the DB mess we are going to get... especially that we cannot hide the Alarms from ToDos... that's what bothers me the most
<nik90> I can understand, same db used by two apps
<nik90> zsombi: going back to the dialer style, on looking through the toolkit code, I see you defined this statement style: Theme.createStyleComponent("DialerStyle.qml", dialer)
<nik90> but I cannot find the DialerStyle.qml file
<zsombi> nik90: DialerStyle.qml is under Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance
<zsombi> nik90: under /usr/lib/*/qt5/qml/->
<zsombi> nik90: subst the dots with /
<zsombi> nik90: and the Style API is not fixed :/
<nik90> zsombi: ok, I will keep an eye out on this.
<nik90> zsombi: here is the DialerStyle.qml file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830730/. I figured out how to change the outer background color, but I am not sure how to change the center item color
<nik90> zsombi: do you know how can I refer to that component to change it?
<dholbach> good morning
<zsombi> nik90: first of all, all colors must be exposed as properties... this component wasn't confirmed by the UX, as the TimePicker design got changed, and this wasn't a high priority anymore...
<nik90> dholbach: good morning
<nik90> zsombi: considering that the design for the picker changed, would the dialer remain part of the SDK?
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<dholbach> hey nik90
<zsombi> nik90: as it could be benefficial for all sorts of apps, just we need to standardize the design of it
<nik90> zsombi: can I propose a MR to expose the colors as public properties in the style file?
<zsombi> nik90: sure
<zsombi> nik90: that'd be awesome!
<nik90> zsombi: alrite..thnx :)
<zsombi> nik90: ywc
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Data Privacy Day! :-D
<dpm> morning mzanetti, when you've got a minute, here's some trivial MP to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/update-translations-after-cleanup/+merge/203487
<WebbyIT> vthompson found a bug in calculator app that is perfect for Hack Days :-) Bug 1273555
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273555 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Pressing minus and plus keys followed by a number produces odd results" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273555
<nik90> dpm: I just saw your reminder bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1273311
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273311 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Add Alarm API integration in reminders" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> dpm: I am afraid that the current Alarm API would not help fix the bug. If the reminders-app start using Alarms API to trigger notifications, then we will see those alarms in the clock app which shouldn't happen
<nik90> dpm: this requires the alarms api to be reworked further (potentially for v2.0 or later)
<dpm> nik90, ah, thanks for the heads up. I hadn't thought about that. To be honest, I don't think it'd be bad to have the reminders showing up in the clock or calendar for now (since we want to integrate them in the system and not show up only when you open Reminders, it makes sense to have them in other apps). That said, it might make sense to have more finely-grained control on which alarms belong to which app. You've been deeply involved in the Alarm
<dpm> conversations, do you happen to know if there has been any talks in that direction (i.e. per-app alarms)?
<nik90> dpm: I just had a chat with zsombi about this in the morning :)
<dpm> ah, great!, what was the conclusion?
<nik90> dpm: the thing is they all the apps share the same database, and as a result we have to be careful about what we put there
<dpm> ack
<nik90> dpm: currently per-app alarms is not yet there and zsombi wasn't aware of that requirement
<nik90> dpm: I requested him to talk to bfiller and plan this out in detail before considering implementation
<dpm> thanks nik90
<nik90> np
<timp> so there are three apps now that can set an alarm? calendar, reminders, clock?
<nik90> timp: technically yes :P
<nik90> timp: but we will ensure that there are appropriate filtering mechanisms in place for that to work
<nik90> I need to send an email to the ML about this.
<timp> and all three can have their own additional information associated with the alarm?
<timp> hmm
<timp> that will require some thought :)
<nik90> true, I certainly wouldn't want the clock app to show alarms about calendar or reminder events
<nik90> that would just result in actual alarms being lost in a midst of events and reminders
<timp> but in calendar you may want to show reminder events
<nik90> +1
<nik90> calendar can choose to display all types of alarms since they are filtered by the date technically
<nik90> but in clock app we have no such filter by date option
<popey> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1273637
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273637 in Ubuntu Calculator App "can't input decimals without a numeric value at start" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> nik90, is there any way you think we could filter those alarms as a workaround until we would get this filtering implemented? E.g. a marker an app can set when filing an alarm, and that it can recognise when it reads the list of alarms, so that it only loads those with the marker? It'd be a hack by all means, but I'm thinking of ways to get there before the full implementation, as MWC is coming closer, and alarms would be a nice feature to show
<dpm> Well, not only nice, but it's pretty essential :)
<dpm> zsombi, where's the best place to file bugs against the alarms API?
<dpm> the UITK itself?
<nik90> dpm: unfortunately no..the alarms API does have a proprerty "type" but that is just to indicate whether the alarm is recurring or not
<nik90> dpm: yes to the bugs question..report to UITK
<nik90> dpm: one rather bad hack would be to append the title with "Event" or "Reminder"
<nik90> dpm: this way I could hide those from the clock app, but again it seems very very hacky to do
<nik90> dpm: also any improvements to the alarms API will not land on the phone until qt 5.2 lands in the phone
<dpm> nik90, but that's what I meant with a hack, also perhaps we could use that type to indicate the app it's coming from. Then we'd have to think about migration: once filter would be properly implemented, the app would need to rewrite the type of the alarm to get it back to use its proper meaning. The thing we'd have to. In any case, just a thought for now.
<nik90> dpm: considering that the entire UITK package is frozen for 2 months now.
<nik90> dpm: the type property is offered by the alarms API. So I guess zsombi will have to agree to that :)
<kalikiana> aquarius: I wonder if you'd like to review some U1Db-Qt branches
<mzanetti> dpm: approved your branch and proposed this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/reminders/+merge/203522
<mzanetti> dpm: and fixed the issues in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/shoot/+merge/203418
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, wow, we're getting reminders! \o/
<dpm> mzanetti, I want to ask Dani to join our meeting tomorrow to review the latest changes
<mzanetti> dpm: please also read the updated description in this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/shoot/+merge/203418
<mzanetti> jfi
<dpm> ack, refreshed the page, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, so the camera helper does rotation and exports the standard paths to QML, right? Would it make sense to have it as a plugin instead of in main.cpp, so that we can keep using qmlscene as the rest of the apps? Note: I'm not proposing, just asking
<mzanetti> dpm: with click apps that wouldn't be a problem. with installed apps however it is. Because the plugin would be installed to /usr/lib/arch/qt5/qml/ which is where all the other plugins are and all apps can find it
<mzanetti> which would pollute the folder quite badly if everyone does that
<mzanetti> as this is really app-specific and mot really of much use for other apps I think linking it into the main binary makes the most sense
<mzanetti> dpm: as a side note: qmlscene is not intended to be used in a production environement
<mzanetti> so I'm not a huge fan of what we're doing with the other apps either
<mzanetti> dpm: ouch. just found a bad bug in the camerahelper. let me fix before approving
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, I see. I think it might actually be usable by other apps using the camera, as they're going to come across the same issues. However, I guess that the two pieces of functionality that we need it for will be fixed eventually somewhere else (although I'm not sure about the rotation one), so it doesn't really make sense to put them in the plugin. I don't have an opinion on using qmlscene, but I think where we can, it makes sense to be cons
<dpm> istent with the rest of the platform, that's why I was asking.
<dpm> mzanetti, ack, will wait with the review
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. consistency is definitely good. but not at any price ;)
<mzanetti> and in this case I think the downside of using it would be bigger then the little gain of consistency
<mzanetti> dpm: actually imho in the long run we should have the SDK generating a minimalistic main when you start a new app from template. Which would be consistent with the rest of the world ;)
<mzanetti> dpm: fixed the bug in the camerahelper.
<dpm> mzanetti, ack, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, btw, are you coming to the Orlando sprint? The templates might be something worth discussing in person there
<mzanetti> dpm: nope, not invited
<dpm> mzanetti, also, it seems Jenkins wasn't too happy with https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/reminders/+merge/203522
<mzanetti> dpm: the cleanup branch needs to land first
<mzanetti> because this one still has the autopilot suite called reminders_app
<dpm> ah
<mzanetti> could set it as prerequisite
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, do you have a minute? I found a way with C++ to implement the RTF, but I'm not able to write the C++ code for add <b>. This is my snippet of code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831669
<aquarius> kalikiana, I am massively unable to comment on C++ code :(
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: this seems to be fishy: if (textPos <= boldStartPosition && textPos + textString.length() > boldStartPosition) {
<WebbyIT> It deletes the text :/
<mzanetti> :D
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, also with textPos == boldStartPosition doens't work
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: well, it a first glance you miss some corener cases too
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I'd reccommend to do this:
<kalikiana> aquarius: okay. could you verify this resolves your bug? try if it works and just leave a normal comment https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/entireContentsInQuery/+merge/203058
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: write down some example html
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: then walk through the code of this function and change the html to what you think should happen on each step
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: and add qDebug() after each like to print the whole m_enml string
<kalikiana> now I need to see whom to recruit for some c++ code reviews on u1db-qt… most of the users seem not very fond of c++ :-/
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: compare the printed enml with what you think it should be. then you'll find where its off
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: if you can't manage, push it to some branch and I'll give it a look in the evening
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, I'll try in the afternoon, if I don't find a solution I'll do a branch
 * kalikiana wonders if dpm could give some inspiration on how to recruit c++ devs for u1db-qt since he is no good at marketing
<kalikiana> (where dev for now means mostly reviews)
<dpm> kalikiana, let's ask our app devs community: https://plus.google.com/+DavidPlanella/posts/H1khx3zo45i
<kalikiana> dpm: dude, you are the awesome! thanks!
<dpm> kalikiana, no worries, let's wait first to see if we get any traction :)
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: timp: sorry guys, I was afk for quite some time... I had some stuff to solve and it took more than expected
<dpm> no worries!
<zsombi> ndpm: nik90: timp: about alarms and reminders: an alar IS a reminder, so there' sno reason to mess up a calendar reminder with an alarm
<zsombi> dpm:^
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: so, calendar reminders can be set with QtOrganizer API, no need to use Alarms API
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: let's keep the Alarms for what it is needed.
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: on the other hand I was aware of several apps need to be able to set Alarms, it is the fact that we want to use it as countdown timer, that was sthing I wasn't aware of
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: but, as we agreed to use the QtOrganizer+EDS as backend, that brings us some limitations
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: like the fact that we cannot separate the Alarms from the ToDos (as Alarms are actually stored as Todos in QtOrganizer)
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: so first we need to be sure we can clearly separate the Alarms from the rest of the Calendar DB (maybe use a separate calendar DB if possible)
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: then we need a way to create separate DBs (or if not, we can add tags that would serve as app-specific identification)
<dpm> zsombi, ack on calendar and Qt Organizer. But with the Reminders app I think we've got a genuine use case for alarms use in another app (reminders in the Reminders app are events which you get a notification for)
<zsombi> dpm: and why should that use Alarms API?
<dpm> zsombi, which other way would there be to set a reminder in the system and get a notification?
<zsombi> dpm: Reminders are also Todo items with audible+visual notification, why to set alarms for it?
<zsombi> dpm: just said
<zsombi> dpm: honestly, a clear architecture is one where the Calendar reminders use Alarm services, and not the way we do
<aquarius> kalikiana, comment added; in my testing that returns the whole document, hooray.
<aquarius> kalikiana, bear in mind that this is potentially a breaking change.
<zsombi> dpm: reminders are classified to be calendar (PIM) specific, so why to set Alarms for that?
<dpm> zsombi, I'm not sure I can follow. I'm not suggesting the way to do it, I'm just trying to understand what Reminders could use to set a reminder and get a notification. AFAIK the alarms API is the only way we've got today to do that (pending the notification bit landing this week)?
<zsombi> dpm: when we had chosen the QtOrganizer as backend for Alarm API I already said that the single-DB for Alarms is gonna be a problem
<zsombi> dpm: QtOrganizer API, that's where Reminders belong to
<zsombi> dpm: wrong, Alarm API is NOT the only one, especially that Alarms API uses QtOrgenizer ToDo (audible+visual) reminders to set the alarms...
<zsombi> dpm: either way we do, Todos and Alarms will land in the same DB, and that's bad
<zsombi> dpm: we may be able to filter out other Todos in Alarm API, but we won't be able to do the same with QtOrganizer
<kalikiana> aquarius: the main one would be if one for some reason compares exact results values… I hope that's not something apps do
<kalikiana> and thanks a lot for testing!
<dpm> zsombi, so to make sure I understand before continuing, could you confirm this is correct and help me filling in the missing pieces in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6831847/ ?
<aquarius> kalikiana, no. If you had a doc with contents { topfield: { subfield: "value"; }} and a ListView { delegate: { Text: contents.subfield }} you now have to change it to { delegate: { Text: contents.topfield.subfield }} which is how it should have been from the beginning
<zsombi> dpm: not entirely correct
<aquarius> kalikiana, I think? Or did we maintain the *structure* before, but just not add all th fields?
<aquarius> kalikiana, I don't think we did, so this is a breaking change.
<aquarius> kalikiana, there can't be many people using query though because it's so incomplete :)
<zsombi> dpm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6831880/
<dpm> aha, thanks zsombi!
<zsombi> dpm: in theory QtOrganizer API allows to have separate DBs, but AFAIK it's EDS which limits us there...
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dpm> renato_, I'm not sure if you've had a chance to follow the conversation above, but do you think it'd be possible to get EDS to use different databases instead of a single one for all apps?
<dpm> zsombi, and for notifying when a timer goes off in the clock app, would you recommend using the Alarms API?
<zsombi> dpm: we could use that API, however I'd use a different layer if possible, which does not register the event into any DB
<dpm> ok, thanks
<zsombi> dpm: when we started Alarms API, we suggested to port timed to UbuntuTouch, but tvoss was against it
<zsombi> dpm: that would have given us DB-less timer registration too
<dpm> zsombi, aha, thanks for the context, that helps
<zsombi> dpm: and would not collide with QtOrganizer DB
<zsombi> dpm: I'll think of a DB-less timer with Alarms API, or how to create a sub-layer of the API, but I doubth it woudl be doable :(
<zsombi> dpm: the biggest issue I see is that whatever alarm is registered with Alarm API, it will land in the DB, and will (eventually) kick after a phone restart, whereas timers should not survive a phone reboot
<dpm> zsombi, because it's hooked to Qt Organizer and it will be registered in whichever backend it uses? This might be overly simplistic, but could the memory backend work for that?
<zsombi> dpm: no, the memory backend is not linked with the datetime indicator :(
<nik90> sorry I was away for lunch, but I did read up on the discussion above
<zsombi> dpm: however... hmm... we could fork the memory backend and integrate it with the indicator...
<dpm> aha
<renato_> dpm, yes you can use many db as you want
<zsombi> dpm: need to consult with renato about this!!!
<dpm> ah, there he is :)
<zsombi> renato_: hey, dude, save us!!
<dpm> :-)
<zsombi> :)
<zsombi> renato_: can EDS handle several DBs?
<nik90> :)
<renato_> zsombi, yes
<renato_> every collection is a DB
<zsombi> renato_: awesome, so basically then Alarm API could connect to QtOrganizer so that it would open separate DB for different Apps, right?
<renato_> zsombi, you can create a diff collection for each app
<zsombi> renato_: hold on, do you say that Alarm collection is not gonna be shown in the Evolution Todos?
<nik90> zsombi: but wouldn't you want all system alarms to be in the same collection irrespective of the app which created it?
<renato_> zsombi, evolution it shows all collections
<zsombi> nik90: nope
<nik90> zsombi: Do note that I am not referring to calendar event or reminder etc
<renato_> zsombi, what I am saying is that use a collection for each app
<zsombi> nik90: I know, but if I create an app I don't want to see the Clock App's alarms, right?
 * dpm fondly remembers Evolution being the first open source project he contributed to :)
<nik90> zsombi: true +1
<renato_> then you can filter by collection if you want filter by app
<zsombi> renato_: ok, I can assume that Alarm collections won't be shown in Calendar Todos, right?
<renato_> zsombi, yes
<renato_> in the future we can create policies to block apps to access data from other apps
<zsombi> renato_: not even if I querry collectionless Todos?
<renato_> zsombi, in this case the alarms will appear
<zsombi> renato_: ah, that's a problem :/
<zsombi> dpm:^
<renato_> zsombi, why?
<dpm> zsombi, renato_ so if I understand it correctly, we would still have one single database, but it would contain a collection for each app, right? And these collections could be then filtered out to show ?
<renato_> evolution has a default name for todo colection
<zsombi> renato_: because if I use QtOrganizer API, I don't even want to see Alarm collections, that' swhy
<renato_> and a collection for alarms
<zsombi> renato_: dpm: the problem is that if someone uses QtOrganizer API without collection filter, then when fetching QtOrganizerTodos, it will get all the alarm entries too :/
<renato_> zsombi, what is the problem with that?
<zsombi> renato_: the problem is that it can mess up the alarms outside of Alarm API
<Laney> timp: hiya, just wondering if there's an SDK release planned for $soon?
<Laney> & what's the latest on the stock Date/Time pickers?
<renato_> zsombi, we can block the alarms to be returned if the user do not specify the collection id
<zsombi> renato_: that makes sense, I mean all the collections where there's a specific pattern on the collection name
<zsombi> renato_: the one more thing: could we get somehow memory backend connected with datetime indicator?
<zsombi> Laney: the PickerPanel will bring the final aspect of DatePicker for you
<renato_> zsombi, since the date time uses EDS api, I do not think so
<zsombi> Laney: just landed in UI toolkit trunk yesterday
<renato_> zsombi, if they implement the date  time using qorganizer this will be possible
<zsombi> renato_: ehh....
<Laney> zsombi: oh, cool, is that for date & time?
<Laney> i.e. what we want for system-settings
<kalikiana> aquarius: hmm the structure should be the same as far as I'm aware
<zsombi> renato_: hmm.. what pops up the indication? wasn't datetime indicator?
<aquarius> kalikiana, it isn't. :(
<zsombi> Laney: yes, popped up on OSK area when on phone, and as a popover when on tablet+
<Laney> okay, I'll give it a go
<Laney> thanks for the info
<zsombi> welcome
<kalikiana> aquarius: oh, I see now what you mean. tricky.
<dpm> zsombi, afaik, yes, it's the datetime indicator that pops up the alarm indicator (charles is working on it)
<renato_> zsombi, yes both talks direct with EDS
<zsombi> dpm: whet I'm after is what makes the datetime indicator to pop up
<zsombi> renato_: ^
<aquarius> kalikiana, so you need to do one of these things, I think: break anyone who is using Index and Query, implement an "enable backwards compatibility" switch and make existing Index/Query users turn it on, or implement an "enable fixed queries" switch and make every u1db user from now on use it forever and ever.
<zsombi> who triggets the indicator to wake up?
<aquarius> kalikiana, I think option 1, break everyone, is the way forward, but it'll require documentation and possibly contacting everyone (at least with a post to ubuntu-phone, but ideally a direct email -- it might be worth talking to, say, beuno, and asking for some way to grep the list of apps in the click store for U1db.Query?)
<zsombi> charles: do U have a timer in the indicator which pops up the event when needed?
<zsombi> renato_: ok, so the Alarm is somewhat sorted out - I'll come up with it again when I reac there to implement the changes
<renato_> zsombi, ok
<zsombi> renato_: anothet thing is the StateSaver with your app
<zsombi> renato_: so you need to get the app state to be saved in certain circumstances, right?
<renato_> zsombi, yes
<zsombi> renato_: and that is when the app crashes or gets killed, right?
<renato_> zsombi, exactly
<zsombi> renato_: ok, this distinction we can do it on teh desktop, but how about the device?
<renato_> zsombi, for example right now the close itself in some cases and it cause the state to be saved, what is not what I want
<renato_> s/the close/the app close
<zsombi> rento_ closes itself means that it crashes?
<zsombi> renato_: ^
<renato_> zsombi, app.quit()
<renato_> and when the page stack destroy the page
<zsombi> renato_: so a normal close, right?
<renato_> yes
<zsombi> renato_: this is not the case on the device, right?
<renato_> zsombi, in the device
<kalikiana> aquarius: option 1 sounds brutal, though I would agree I don't like the idea of enableFixedQueries - maybe let's hold this a bit and see it in the bigger context of the Synchronzier API additions (https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/syncWithU1/+merge/202508) and open query bugs. if this can be somehow coordinated the new stuff might overshadow the
<kalikiana> pain
<zsombi> renato_: what happens when the app gets on the background on the device?
<aquarius> kalikiana, it would be brutal if lots of people were using u1db.query, but I bet they are not. I bet there are, say, ten apps at most which use it right now. Fixing it early means it'll stay fixed. :)
<zsombi> s/on/to
<renato_> zsombi, if the dialer app calls the address book for add a new contact the app will show the page to save the contact and will close itself when the user click on save button
<renato_> and will go back to dialer app
<zsombi> renato_: hold on, the app gets an argument to know whether it should do a special thing, right?
<renato_> zsombi, yes
<dpm> zsombi, so in summary, the alarm storage/filtering from different apps could in theory be sorted out with the usage of app-specific collections in EDS, but how to trigger in-app DB-less timers still remains to be discussed, right?
<renato_> this is one case
<renato_> the other case is if the user close the app manually
<zsombi> renato_: awesome. that could be used to say not to use the statesaver in that case
<renato_> it should not save the state
<zsombi> renato_: the close manually means the app is woken up and closed, right?
<renato_> basically is that, if the app quit normally it should not save the sate
<zsombi> renato_: is this a requirement from UX?
<renato_> I do not know
<renato_> this is how I see the things
<renato_> for example if the user reset the phone the app should not save the state
<kalikiana> aquarius: by the way, have a look at this and see how you like it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/syncWithU1/view/head:/examples/notes-cloud/notes-cloud.qml not completely ready just yet since the sync code doesn't push changes back, but working api
<zsombi> renato_: well, that's one thing. I'd say it's pretty handy that the app always starts where I left last time.
<renato_> zsombi, are you going to orlando?
<zsombi> renato_: yes
<zsombi> renato_: I sense we will ahve a debate on this :)
<zsombi> *have
<renato_> zsombi, yes lets do this there with the other app guys
<kalikiana> popey: I faintly recall you having some huge archive of click apps in greppable form eons ago? does that still exist? I'd like to assert uses of U1Db.Query
<zsombi> renato_: awesome. honestly I see the need to have such a thing, but I'm trying to get the default behavior. I see we could also provide the alternative wheich can be set thru the app setting or runtime, like depending on teh arguments received, will or will not save the state
<beuno> well, not all click apps have source code?
<renato_> zsombi, what I think is that some app need to do some special actions when it is going to be close, and we should have a signal for that
<zsombi> dpm: right (sorry to respond so later)
<aquarius> kalikiana, blimey, that's complex UI.
<renato_> zsombi, for example a irc app, it need to send a quit message
<aquarius> kalikiana, er, complex API, I mean
<zsombi> renato_: sure, that's also an extra that you as app need to know. What bothers me the most is that we do not have a clear UXrequirement on these
<dpm> zsombi, np, thanks! So a final iteration to make sure I've understood the conclusions. Does this make sense? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6832147/
<kalikiana> aquarius: the example does go out of its way to use it all for debugging - though I'm unsure how much apps would need, for example user not being logged in. I could picture a convenience qml component for that
<dpm> renato_, ^
<aquarius> kalikiana, ya. I personally think that my code should just call db.sync(remoteURL) and that's it ;-)
<zsombi> renato_: so th eonly thing remaining is the timers: how to use Alarm API (QtOrganizer) in a way that timers do not get registered in DB and still would be notified...
<kalikiana> aquarius: there is one thing you also need that is bool resolve_to_source
<zsombi> dpm: I would also add to Notifications that Clock Timer should not be a notification but should open the app itself when kicked
<zsombi> renato_: ^
<renato_> zsombi, dpm what is timer notifications?
<zsombi> renato_: like the clock timer shpould not show any notification but simply open the app
<dpm> zsombi, ack. renato_, on the clock app, there is a timer tab, where you can set a timer (e.g. 5:00). When the timer reaches 0, you would get a notification
<dpm> or rather show the app
<dpm> as zsombi says
<zsombi> dpm: renato_: and thi snot just for the Clock app, but also for any app
<renato_> in my point of the view this should be handled by the app
<dpm> but how would it handle it if it's not in the foreground?
<zsombi> renato_: uhm, but datetimer indicator gets the knowledge when the alarm is triggered...
<zsombi> renato_: so it cannot be application
<kalikiana> aquarius: but yeah, I wonder if we actually want something like U1db.U1Synchronizer { name: "foo.db", resolve_to_source: true, loginIfNeeded: true }
<popey> kalikiana: yeah, it's not up to date though, i can update it and ping you
<zsombi> renato_: the app can be on background (tombstoned) so...
<zsombi> dpm: renato_: not sure whether we should have trusted helper for that
<kalikiana> popey: that would be awesome
<zsombi> dpm: renato_: honestly, for such a thing I woudl use crond
<renato_> zsombi, maybe the date time indicator should provide some api for that
<renato_> since it is running all time
<popey> kalikiana: ok, doing
<zsombi> renatio_: right!
<zsombi> renato_: that's why I wanted timed  to be ported :)
<dpm> zsombi, renato_, is that not what charles is working on already? He can probably give us more details when he's up
<aquarius> kalikiana, yeah, the credentials stuff. Maybe db.sync(synchronizerItem) where synchronizerItem is a U1db.Synchronizer { url: http://u1db.one.ubuntu.com; credentials: U1Credentials } or similar? I don't understand what name or resolvetosource or loginifneeded are for
<zsombi> dpm: renato_ pls, in case U meet him while I'm away, let me know about the status
<renato_> zsombi, sure
<dpm> zsombi, sure!
<zsombi> strong sure :D thx dpm, renato_
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> thanks guys, that was an excellent discussion
<zsombi> my pleasure :)
<zsombi> we will continue this in orlando :)
<dpm> \o/
<kalikiana> aquarius: "name" would be the file on the remote end - it may not match the name on disk, especially given folders aren't allowed on u1db.one.ubuntu.com – I don't think 'credentials' would work very well given that the api is rather arbitrary, it is specialized enough that I would combine it with supplying u1db.one.ubuntu.com, that's what my suggestion was
<kalikiana> implying
<kalikiana> you cannot actually make use of either without the other
<aquarius> kalikiana, that's in the URL, in my opinion?
<dpm> hey boren, how are you?
<aquarius> kalikiana, you can't combine the credentials with the URL, because the credentials are used to *sign* the URL
<aquarius> that's oauth.
<boren> dpm, feels perfect. Have a day off school because of extreme weather.
<kalikiana> aquarius: yes, you have 2-3 different credentials for one go, so it cannot be a static value. plus the signing happens async and *may* require user intervention if they're not logged in
<aquarius> kalikiana, and ideally my app would never actually have access to the U1 credentials directly -- in an ideal world I'd pass a URL to Online Accounts and it would give me back that URL signed with my U1 credentials, but i'm not sure mardy agrees with that ;)
<dpm> boren, oh, wow
<kalikiana> aquarius: well, that is what you have there *if* you are logged in
<mardy> aquarius: you are talking about the OAuth 1.0a signature, or something else?
<dpm> boren, just saying hi, and let us know if there is anything we can help with :)
<aquarius> kalikiana, ya, but if I'm not logged in, it's not my app's job to log me in to U1, it's Online Accounts's job.
<aquarius> mardy, ya, oauth 1.0
<boren> dpm, you were talking about let me join the core app team, how does it work?
<aquarius> kalikiana, if I'm not using u1 but some other u1db server with a different login method, sure, but that's different :)
<dpm> boren, well, you've done the hardest part already, which is submitting your first contributions :)
<kalikiana> aquarius: mardy: the example has ui asking for login only for the case where the user isn't signed in, in which case it just signs urls - I don't know of any way to make the login happen "magically"
<dpm> boren, then the next thing is to pick an app you'd be interested in contributing to. That's really up to you which one you pick, but perhaps the one where we need most help right now is the reminders app
<dpm> boren, would you be interested in that one?
<aquarius> kalikiana, ya, but I think that online accounts should make it happen magically. If my app says "hey, online accounts! sign this URL with my U1 credentials!" and I haven't *got* any U1 credentials, then it is online accounts's job to get some, possibly by popping up a login window. But as i say mardy might disagree with that. Also, if you haven't got U1 credentials then you can't install apps from the click st
<aquarius> ore ;)
<boren> boren, yes, I will first try to fix somg bitesize bugs you mentioned.
 * mardy is on a meeting, will reply later
<boren> dpm, yes, I will first try to fix somg bitesize bugs you mentioned.
<kalikiana> aquarius: you'll at the least have preinstalled apps using u1
<kalikiana> and you'd want to be asked to sign in if they have a sync feature
<aquarius> ya
<kalikiana> aquarius: strictly speaking I'm not sure if having the UI in the accounts API would just make it work. you still need to handle the credentials passing
<dpm> boren, cool. https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1273111 might be a good one to start with. Also, tomorrow at around this time we've got a meeting to discuss development of Reminders. If you want to join us, let me know and I'll send you an invite
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273111 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Font size in notes must be bigger" [Medium,Triaged]
<boren> dpm, I have got class in the morning. I think I will pass
<timp> dpm: is reminders app a new name for notes app?
<dpm> boren, ok, no worries!
<dpm> timp, there have been some discussions about phasing out the Notes app and have Reminders be the new (and only) Notes app. So we might even need to do some Reminders -> Notes renaming soon
<dpm> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> waahh
 * mzanetti doesn't want to store all his notes online
<dpm> that's a valid point we will need to forward to the design team, perhaps we could have an offline mode for those who don't want to associate an online acount with it
<timp> dpm: ok I was a bit confused because the apps seem to do something similar
<dpm> indeed
<timp> makes sense to keep only one
<mzanetti> there's one bit difference: one requires you to have an evernote account, the other doesn't
<kalikiana> dpm: offline mode sounds as if it breaks when there's no network. I hope it's more robust than that
<mzanetti> its not right now
<timp> in general I don't mind storing stuff online. but I don't have evernote and it is not nice to be forced to get an account
<mzanetti> exactly
<mzanetti> and well, I do mind storing stuff online
<mzanetti> I understand that's a personal thing tho
<mzanetti> still, we can't force everyone to either user evernote or not keep notes
<timp> I have a simplenote account. It would be cool if reminders supported several online note-saving/syncing accounts, which are all optional
<mzanetti> which the code really is not prepared for
<dpm> I'm sure there will be others who'll be thinking the same, and we will need to discuss an option for that. For now I just wanted to clarify the confusion between the status of the two apps
<dpm> and get everyone involved in the loop
<dpm> rather than clarifying the confusion, I wanted to _clear_ the confusion :)
<mzanetti> dpm: not sure which one you succeeded with :D
<dpm> hahaha, at least I got 50% success rate
<timp> it got cleared up for me :) currently there are two notes apps, notes-app is offline and reminders-app syncs with evernote. But in the future it would be nice to have only one with optional online storage of notes
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> but this comes quite late as a requirement for the reminders app tbh
<timp> for me the ideal way to store notes online would probably be using ubuntu one or dropbox
<dpm> mzanetti, this is not a requirement by all means
<timp> just save text files
 * timp is just thinking out loud. maybe in 1h I'll think I was typing nonsense
<dpm> everyone likes writing notes and todos apps :)
<mzanetti> that's true
<mzanetti> I'm actually wondering why we only have 2 shopping list apps in the store
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> usually they're like 50% of the apps in the store
<boren> How to build reminder-app. It failed with this message:"[ 95%] Built target evernoteplugin            cp: 'src/plugin/Evernote/qmldir' and 'src/plugin/Evernote/qmldir' are the same file". I run "cmake . && make " in the root directory of reminder-app.
<dpm> mzanetti, we're going ahead with the plan as it is, no changes in the requirements/blueprint, it's just that at some point in the future we will be merging the two apps. If that merging will mean that the Reminders app replaces Notes or if there will be an offline backend for Reminders, remains to be discussed
<mzanetti> interesting... boren, do an out of source build
<mzanetti> boren: as in: mkdir builddir; cd builddir; cmake ..; make
<dpm> but in any case, an offline backend for Reminders would be out of scope for 14.04
<dpm> boren, what you can also do is to open the app in Qt Creator and let Qt Creator invoke cmake and do the build. You can do that by starting Qt Creator and then opening the top CMakeLists.txt file as the project file.
<dpm> boren, then you can press the big green play button to do the build and run the app
<dpm> boren, you'll need to do 'sudo apt-get install libboost-dev libssl-dev' in case you didn't have these packages installed for the build to succeed
<aquarius> mzanetti, ya -- I expect that there will be a zillion notes apps once we get going. Having one app that tries to do everything is, I think, a bad idea -- lots of small apps, not big monolithic things, that's the way forward.
 * mzanetti tends to agree
<kaimast> do ItemLayouts inheirt the size of the item?
<boren> mzanetti, after I run "cmake ..", there is no Makefile in builddir. So I cannot run make
<boren> mzanetti, I remove the cache, it works
<mardy> aquarius: so, for signing OAuth 1.0a requests, IIRC you need the secret token and the consumer key, both of which can be retrieved from OA (not the username and password)
<popey> kalikiana: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/20140128_clicks/  lots of clicks
<aquarius> mardy, agreed.
<mardy> aquarius: however, currently the U1 plugin is not using OAuth 1.0a
<aquarius> mardy, what's it using?
<mardy> aquarius: and as far I've been told some time ago, it won't use it
<mardy> aquarius: ATM, just username and password
<mardy> aquarius: they will write an authentication plugin for signond, specific for U1
<mardy> aquarius: so it may be that they'll add a way for the client to pass a URL and have it signed
<aquarius> mardy, um. But you have to use oauth in order to talk to U1 APIs.
<mardy> aquarius: mmm... I don't think so: if you create an account from Ubuntu Touch, you won't see anything web based; it's all done programmatically
<aquarius> mardy, and the click scope does exactly that. So it must be getting the oauth credentials from somewhere... although I do not know where. kalikiana, it might be worth you getting together with ralsina or alecu or someone and working out how best to do this
<aquarius> mardy, definitely -- you can use the username and password to talk to SSO and get oauth credentials
<aquarius> mardy, but you need the oauth credentials to talk to U1 APIs that aren't SSO.
<mardy> aquarius: ah, maybe that's what they are doing
<aquarius> mardy, it is entirely possible that the click scope asks OA for the credentials and then does the oauth itself
<aquarius> mardy, but since every app that wants to talk to U1 will have to do that, it would be nice if OA provided it somehow :)
<alecu> aquarius: we store oauth tokens in OA
<aquarius> still, this is nothing to do with me, these days ;)
<mardy> aquarius: the only thing I know, is that currently OA is only used to store the U1 credentials, and that it's only a temporary solution
<aquarius> alecu, ah... and you fetch the oauth tokens from OA and then oauth0sign requests yourself?
<alecu> aquarius: sounds like it. What is to do with you these days, btw? :-)
<aquarius> alecu, see http://www.kryogenix.org/ :-)
 * alecu looks
<aquarius> basically, the click scope needs to talk to a U1 API, and so asks OA for oauth tokens and then signs its API requests with those tokens. U1DB.Synchronizer needs to do the same thing, so maybe the best way is for U1DB to do that as well, kalikiana... ask OA for tokens.
<aquarius> mardy, alecu, if we do not *have* U1 credentials when the click scope asks, is it the click scope's job to get them, or OA's job?
<alecu> kalikiana: I suggest you use the ubuntuone-credentials library to get at those credentials, let me find the state of that library regarding 3rd party apps
<alecu> aquarius: it's OA's job. Well, it's the u1 plugin inside OA's job
<alecu> we need a plugin there due to the sso ping and friends
<mardy> alecu: so it's basically and OAuth 1.0a plugin, with some added functionality?
<kalikiana> alecu: aquarius mardy: I'm not sure what you are discussing right now - the sync branch of u1db-qt uses UbuntuOne API in qml to sign URLs with OAuth
<alecu> mardy: I don't know the details of that plugin, but we can ask mmcc or dobey about that.
<alecu> mardy: all I know is that I ask ubuntuone-credentials, and it fetches them from OA for me :-)
<alecu> mardy: and if they are not there, then the click scope shows an error message and tells the user to login/register in OA
<kalikiana> the only open question from my pov is how to handle a not signed in or not registered user without re-implementing it in every app
<alecu> kalikiana: ah, great. How do you get the u1 creds when they are available?
<kalikiana> alecu: signUrl(url,method) → one of two signals gets me the creds or tells me it failed
<kalikiana> just the whole thing becomes some 20 or 50 lines of qml easily right now if you handle all the details
<kalikiana> alecu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/syncWithU1/view/head:/examples/notes-cloud/notes-cloud.qml
<alecu> kalikiana: in the click scope, if there are no credentials (or the credentials are wrong), we show an error message with a button that says "Go to Accounts". That button tells the dash to open this url: "settings:///system/online-accounts"
<kalikiana> alecu: oh. can that be opened from a normal qml app? then basically this would handle all the cases like registration/ login, right?
<alecu> kalikiana: I'm not sure how that can be opened from a normal qml app, but that's the way to go, yes.
<alecu> kalikiana: I would check for something on the SDK to open such urls, and if it's not there, then it should be added.
<oSoMoN> balloons, hey, I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/tests-unset-locale/+merge/203574 to fix bug #1268574, would you mind reviewing?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1268574 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot tests assume English locale" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268574
<balloons> oSoMoN, sure thing
<oSoMoN> thx!
<balloons> oSoMoN, did you get a chance to look at carla's bug?
<oSoMoN> balloons, yes, I marked it invalid and explained why in a comment
<balloons> a-hah.. indeed, so this knocks out that bug as well
<balloons> well "bug"
<charles> dpm, zsombi, renato__: what I'm working is a C API for third parties to interact / create the alarms that get processed by indicator-datetime, using the same EDS backend renato__'s code uses for the clock app
<charles> indicator-datetime will dogfood the C API
<zsombi> charles: ok... so that C API will also use some EDS databases then, right?
<charles> zsombi: right, along the same lines of renato__'s qtorganizer-eds that gets used by the clock app
<zsombi> charles: damn... we need something which does not land in any DB...
<charles> why?
<zsombi> charles we need something like chrond: to wake up an app on a given time
<zsombi> charles: Clock app countdown timer is one example
<zsombi> charles: we need to have th etime running while the app is bg
<charles> ah, gotcha
<oSoMoN> balloons, thanks for the review
<oSoMoN> balloons, another trivial one for you, when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/unittests-cmake/+merge/203577
<balloons> ahh, adding unit tests, good call
<oSoMoN> balloons, hold off approving it for now, I just saw that there is an override_dh_auto_test in debian/rules that can probably go away with this
<oSoMoN> balloons, ok, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/unittests-cmake/+merge/203577, it’s now ready for review
<balloons> noted
<WebbyIT> Hello mzanetti :-) Sorry to disturb you again! So, I started to work on RTF and have a first implementation of the function. There are a lot of issues, but I think I can fix them!
<WebbyIT> Could you give me an opinion on the approach, please? :)
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/startedRTFMode/+merge/203599
<WebbyIT> I proposed the merge only to have diff file
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hi
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: cool, will have a look
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hmm... the rtf panel is empty here. is that expected?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, there would be bold icon
<WebbyIT> mhh, probabily icon I used it isn't present on 14.04
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess so... just looking
<WebbyIT> during the weekend I'll try and upgrade to 14.04
<WebbyIT> *an
<mzanetti> yep, its the icon
<mzanetti> I think its because you didn't use one from the ubuntu-mobile-icons package
<mzanetti> but no problem for now
<mzanetti> try to stick to the icons from the ubuntu-mobile-icons package
<WebbyIT> ok
<mzanetti> ok, so: I think this is the right approach! very good!
<mzanetti> Not sure what other issues we will hit going forward, but I think I would try the same approach for now
<mzanetti> I'll leave a comment on the MP for a few coding style alignments with the rest.
<mzanetti> but cool stuff! looking forward to your upcoming stuff!
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, thanks :)
<WebbyIT> I'll ping you when I'll have upgrade!
<mzanetti> awesome
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/startedRTFMode/+merge/203599/comments/475167
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, thanks, I'll take a look, if I need something I'll ping you :-)
<mzanetti> ok. have fun!
<stefano92100> HI everybody, I don't know how is the workflow now, but if it's still not assigned, I can start to work on this (I think I still have the code I wrote for the mockup): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1270092
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1270092 in Ubuntu Clock App "Not able to change "Repeats" setting in AddAlarm page when "Daily" value is set" [Medium,Triaged]
<stefano92100> nik90: you wrote some days ago about it, do you have more information?
<nik90> stefano92100: hey
<nik90> stefano92100: I can in detail post the instructions for the workflow. I am having dinner at the moment. Can I get back to you in another 20-30 minutes?
<nik90> stefano92100: also your design is good to go btw. :)
<stefano92100> No problem, have a good dinner!
<boren> How to set up Evernote account on phone? It shows that my account or password is incorrect in the online account setting.
<boren> After I run the reminder app, and the app stuck at the add note button. I cannot go into the online account setting page again.
<ybon> boren: wasn't that the app works only with sandbox accounts?
<samertm> If no one is currently working on it, I'm going to start on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1273555
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273555 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Pressing minus and plus keys followed by a number produces odd results" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> hey WebbyIT, you are also using the Difficulty information in the hackday bugs eh :P
<nik90> samertm: if the bug is not assigned to anyone, feel free to take it
<labsin> popey, if you're interested, I got it working on the phone. http://ubuntuone.com/2ECSspw1A5N1RwKdcTh1BM
<labsin> *emulator
<popey> cool!
<nik90> renato_: hey I updated bug 1272333 with the sample app. I am starting to receive multiple reports from people about alarms not being saved properly. I hope we can first confirm the issue on your side.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272333 in Ubuntu Clock App "Saving an alarm does not work reliably" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272333
<renato_> nik90, ok thanks, i will take a look tomorrow
<nik90> renato_: ok
<WebbyIT> nik90, I learned from the master ;-)
<WebbyIT> samertm, please assign the bug to yourself ;-) If you need an help feels free to ask here :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-29
<samertm> WebbyIT: already fixed it ;D
<samertm> also I don't know how to assign bugs to myself
<WebbyIT> samertm, there is a pencil under "Assigned to". Click on it and you can choose to assign it to yourself
<WebbyIT> Let me check the MR :)
<samertm> WebbyIT: Okay, I have to head out.
<samertm> these hack days are really cool :D
<samertm> see you guys
<WebbyIT> samertm, thanks for the fix :)
<WebbyIT> See you :)
<samertm> \exit
<samertm> (oh god i'm such a noob)
<WebbyIT> lol
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I'm a bit confused about enum, can you link me a good guide or, if you have some time, help me tomorrow? :-)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, can help you tomorrow
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, wow, you're always online :D
<WebbyIT> Thanks, you are too kind :)
<mihir_> popey: we are not continuing our meetings ?
<mihir_> or it will be enabled after sprint ?
<boren> How to set up account in reminder-app on desktop?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Freethinkers Day! :-D
<dpm> hi fginther, when you're up, could you trigger Jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~samer-f/ubuntu-calendar-app/fixes-1272625/+merge/203448 - it's an external contribution, so I think that's why it hasn't run
<popey> dpm: he's in the uk
<WebbyIT> Same problem for the calc -> https://code.launchpad.net/~samer-f/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixes-1273555/+merge/203642
<dpm> ah, nice, forgot everyone is in London now! :)
<dpm> thanks WebbyIT
<dpm> Samer is rocking it
<WebbyIT> samer-f is on fire :D
<dpm> \m/
<mivoligo> nik90: hi, I'm thinking on working on bug #1272628 if it's not taken already
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272628 in Ubuntu Clock App "Leading zero in time values is distracting" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272628
<nik90> mivoligo: sure go ahead :)
<mivoligo> nik90: I need some guidance regarding bzr though
<nik90> mivoligo: definitely. Do you have bzr installed and set up on your computer?
<mivoligo> nik90: yes, I even did bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<mivoligo> what should I do now?
<nik90> mivoligo: oh that's great
<nik90> mivoligo: so now you make your code changes to fix the bug
<nik90> mivoligo: once you do that, you can save those changes to bzr by committing them -> bzr commit -m "commit message here"
<mivoligo> nik90: should I make a special branch or something?
<nik90> mivoligo: and then push those changes back to clock app project by -> bzr push lp:~launchpadid/ubuntu-clock-app/branch-name
<nik90> mivoligo: when you push the changes to launchpad, that's where you create a branch
<nik90> until then you are already working on your own local branch
<nik90> mivoligo: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Development%2Bworkflow.png
<mivoligo> nik90: ok, looks clear
<nik90> mivoligo: can you assign the bug to yourself before starting on it
<popey> yeah, i tend to do "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app" and then "bzr branch ubuntu-clock-app/ fix-1273555/
<popey> then do my fixes in fix-1273555/ and bzr -m commit "fixes 1273555"
<mivoligo> nik90: one more thing: is there any time frame I should finish the bug fix?
<popey> then bzr push lp:~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fixes-1273555
<nik90> mivoligo: not really
<popey> works well for me
<mivoligo> thanks popey
<nik90> popey: why not bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app fix-1273555
<popey> i like having both on my machine
<nik90> it will branch it to that folder name directly
<nik90> oh ok
<popey> but that's just me not knowing bzr that well ☻
<nik90> I use the qtcreator diff feature to see the code diff...it nicely puts it in green and red colors
<mivoligo> nik90: just assigned the bug to myself :)
<nik90> mivoligo: nice :)
<mivoligo> nik90: in the Timer I can set “60:60” Is it a known bug?
<mivoligo> nik90: also I can set “30:30" for example, in the way where the hands are not aligned with each other or 30 mark: http://screencloud.net/v/qlHm
<nik90> mivoligo: yup they are bugs
<mivoligo> nik90: ok
<WebbyIT> popey, nik90, try qbzr, it's gui for bzr and works as bzr, but plus q. E.g: bzr qdiff for have a colored bzr diff, bzr qcommit to choose what commit, etc etc
<nik90> WebbyIT: oh that's nice..
<mivoligo> nik90: I know you're working on setting alarm, so maybe I better do not change the code for that
<nik90> mivoligo: feel free to change it if you want, I can always do a bzr merge and resolve the conflicts
<mivoligo> nik90: ok
<fginther> dpm, ah, sorry I missed your ping, looks like that MP is merged now
<WebbyIT> fginther, same problem on https://code.launchpad.net/~samer-f/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixes-1273555/+merge/203642
<WebbyIT> Could you verify please?
<fginther> WebbyIT, if you become a member of the app team, the tests will run automatically
<WebbyIT> fginther, the MR is not mine, I'm member of the team (rpadovani) and I've approved it
<fginther> WebbyIT, ah, in that case, if you top approve it, the tests will run
<WebbyIT> fginther, ah, ok, thanks :)
<fginther> WebbyIT, you're welcome. please let me know if it doesn't work as expected
<WebbyIT> fginther, sure, thanks! I approved it in this moment, I'll wait a couple of hours to see if Jenkins works
<dpm> fginther, no worries, thanks! I did not know (or didn't remember) that top-approval would trigger the test, will bear it in mind for the next ones
<mivoligo> nik90: what's the proper commit message? Should it be a bug number?
<WebbyIT> mivoligo, there is no rule, I usually write "Fixed #123 - What I fix - Other changes"
<mivoligo> WebbyIT: thanks
<mivoligo> nik90: I've pushed the code to lp and made a merge proposal :) I hope everything is ok, should I do something in the bug report?
<nik90> mivoligo: can you attach the branch to the bug report? This way the bug report status will be automatically changed when the branch is merged in
<nik90> mivoligo: also you need to add a commit message to the MP itself
<nik90> thats the message the jenkins bot uses to merge to trunk
<nik90> brb soon
<nik90> mivoligo: small fix needed..qtcreator's fault
<mivoligo> nik90: manifest file?
<nik90> mivoligo: yeah it is present in the application's root folder..it is not shown in qtcreator
<nik90> if you look at the code diff, you will notice it has been changed
<mivoligo> nik90: yep, I've noticed that
<mivoligo> nik90: it changed automagically without me knowing ;)
<nik90> mivoligo: yeah qtcreator has this bug :/
<nik90> I need to report it
<nik90> mzanetti: when you have time, can you review the alarm face fix branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-analogue-format/+merge/201282
<nik90> mzanetti: the feature you described (with automatic hour increment etc), I have reported them as bugs and will tackle it in the next MP. This alarm face fix MP has important fixes that need to land asap.
<ahayzen> timp, zsombi, can any of u guys have a look at this merge proposal for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<mzanetti> nik90: I'm really busy with unity and using the little time I have for the reminders-app. is there someone else who could do the review?
<mzanetti> if noone can do it, I will.
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah sure I will try to find someone else
<nik90> WebbyIT: could I interest you in a MR review? :)
<mivoligo> nik90: I've pushed again. Is that all?
<mzanetti> nik90: I try to find some time today, ok?
<nik90> mivoligo: most likely, just testing the patch now
<mzanetti> right now in the middle of tweaking the right edge animation
<nik90> mzanetti: no worries, I am more looking forward to the right edge animation :)
<nik90> mivoligo: one same issue
<nik90> mivoligo: http://imgur.com/2MdbqkW
<nik90> mivoligo: the preset label text left indentation has messed up
<mivoligo> nik90: noticed that as well
<mivoligo> nik90: will look at that
<nik90> mivoligo: it would be best to anchor the preset label to column rather than the presettimeLabel and give it a larger left margin to fix the issue
<nik90> its a one liner fix
<mivoligo> nik90: ok, so go ahead ;)
<nik90> mivoligo: I cant fix it in your branch, only u can :)
<mivoligo> nik90: ok ok
<WebbyIT> nik90, just finished the launch :-) Yeah, sure, link it to me :)
<nik90> WebbyIT:  https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-analogue-format/+merge/201282
<nik90> WebbyIT: thnx
<mivoligo> nik90: what you think about doing it like World clock locations to be consequent?
<WebbyIT> nik90, yw. There is something phone-related or I can test it on emulator?
<nik90> WebbyIT: think it should work on an emulator..not sure..it is the new alarm design
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm actually thats a great idea
<nik90> mivoligo: I believe the stopwatch page also uses that format
<mivoligo> nik90: will do that later, need to go pick up my wife from shops now ;)
<nik90> mivoligo: no worries, take your time :)
<timp> 13:46:04 < ahayzen> timp, zsombi, can any of u guys have a look at this merge proposal for me?  https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<timp> renato_: ^ could you review that? you are the most familiar with the swipe-to-delete
<renato_> timp sure
<timp> renato_: thanks!
<mivoligo> nik90: I've pushed the fix
<nik90> mivoligo: testing
<renato_> timp, approved. but  I can not top approve it
<renato_> I do not have permission for that :D
<mivoligo> nik90: I guess one more thing to do would be to use “elide” for the preset name
<nik90> mivoligo: approved
<nik90> mivoligo: you want me to revert the approval?
<nik90> mivoligo: actually nevermind
<nik90> mivoligo: I will tackle all of the elide in clock, timer, stopwatch, alarm etc in another MP
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks
<mivoligo> nik90: my very first  official contribution to the core apps ;)
<nik90> mivoligo: that's right :) Has a nice ring to it
<mivoligo> nik90: BTW is there a bug for hands positions I've mentioned before, or is it fixed in some branch?
<nik90> mivoligo: I think there is a bug for it..not sure...
 * nik90 checks
<mivoligo> nik90: I've found this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1217902 where it's mentioned in the bug description
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217902 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Clock view needs to match design" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nik90> mivoligo: yup that's the one. I just need to edit the bug to make it about just one issue
<mivoligo> nik90: is someone working on the fix already?
<timp> renato_: thank you
<nik90> mivoligo: hey I got a question. In zeegaree, the app width is not allowed to go below a certain limit. How did you do that?
<timp> renato_: I'll run the autopilot tests on device and take care of the top-approval
<nik90> mivoligo: as for your question, nope no one is working on it yet
<mivoligo> nik90: it's handled in the python file
<mivoligo> nik90: there's no way to set min width in pure QML
<ahayzen> timp, renato_, thanks guys :)
<nik90> mivoligo: ah :/ too bad
<mivoligo> nik90: you have to believe in people's common sense :D
<nik90> mivoligo: ?
<mivoligo> nik90: that they do not shrink their windows to much
<nik90> mivoligo: ah ...yes I suppose
<timp> ahayzen: I'm flashing a new image on my device now, it will take a bit of time but I try to happrove it later today
<ahayzen> timp, thanks
<ahayzen> timp, should then be able to move the music-app onto the SDK swipedelete :)
<timp> cool :)
<mivoligo> nik90: I've tried bug #1272470 but StateSaver does not work for me, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272470 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app should remember the app width and height in desktop mode" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272470
<timp> ahayzen: wow, that app looks very different from the last time I tried it on desktop :)
<ahayzen> timp, wht the music-app?
<timp> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> timp, by the way to test the swipe delete use this branch...
<ahayzen> timp, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/reorder-support-001/+merge/202172
<timp> and I like the transitions when I click next song button
<nik90> mivoligo: oh yeah ..I think the fix hasn't been backported to 12.04 :/
<ahayzen> timp, yeah we have been working on convergence stuff recently
<ahayzen> renato_, did u do the swipedelete in the SDK?
<renato_> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> renato_, do u mind answering a few questions?
<ahayzen> renato_, basically before with our own implementation we had 'Clear' instead of 'Delete' and we had this with a transparent background
<timp> ahayzen: looks good :) and it may be one of the first apps doing that for desktop
<ahayzen> renato_, the issue with the one in the SDK is i can't see how to change the text. I tried putting a label in the background indicator, but then as we have a transparent colour u can see the default one behind :/
<ahayzen> timp, thanks
<timp> ahayzen: why "clear"? Do you mean "remove" from the list (but not delete the song)?
<renato_> ahayzen, I do not remember exactly how this was implemented I need to take a look to remember it, but have you tried to put a rectangle with a label
<ahayzen> timp, when we were doing design it felt like 'delete' was too permanent for removing an item from the track queue
<timp> ahayzen, renato_ currently the text is hard-code in a Label in an internal component. No way to change it for apps
<ahayzen> timp, so yes Clear/Remove would be preferred but the point was more how do u change it
<timp> ahayzen: I prefer "Remove" :)
<ahayzen> timp, renato_, there is a backgroundIndicator property u use to change the background, u can put a label inside tht but then as it is transparent it shows through
<ahayzen> timp, renato_, furthermore we wanted to change the colour of the text so it is easier to read on dark backgrounds
<renato_> ahayzen, what I am saying is to you to use a rectangle instead a label
<timp> renato_, ahayzen what do you think of another MR for Empty.qml in uitk that adds an alias removeText: removeLabel.text ?
<ahayzen> renato_, but ur label shows through because we have transparent background, unless i'm not understanding wht u mean?
<ahayzen> timp, it would probably be useful to be able to set the colour of the text as well
<timp> ahayzen: then another option is property alias removeLabel: removeLabel
<renato_> ahayzen, you can set a rectangle on the backgroundIndicator and use a label inside of your rectangle
<timp> ahayzen: then you can set removeLabel { text: "Remove/Clear", color: "red" }
<ahayzen> renato_, thats wht we did
<timp> ^that would only set the text color, not the background color
<ahayzen> renato_, but then as the Rectangle { opacity: .6 } ur label could be seen
<ahayzen> timp, yeah thts wht we want :)
<renato_> ahayzen, ok
<renato_> now I understand
<ahayzen> renato_, sorry difficult to explain
<renato_> we should make the indicator visible: false if a backgroundIndicator was set
<ahayzen> renato_, tht would probably be the simplest option and wht i 'expected' to happen when i tried it
<timp> background color would be something to go into a style/theme, not a property of the list item.
<timp> I think.. unless there are good reasons to have different background colors in a single app
<renato_> ahayzen, this is very simple to implement, could you add a bug for that
 * timp bbl
<ahayzen> timp, thanks for ur help see u later
<ahayzen> renato_, yep will do :) thanks
<ahayzen> renato_, something like this, i couldn't think wht to call it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1274140
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274140 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swipe delete labels should not be visible when background indicator is set" [Undecided,New]
<renato_> ahayzen, this is ok, thanks
<ahayzen> renato_, np
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: ping
<ahayzen> dpm, dpm_, was a resolution to the issue of the music-app not appearing in the software license list?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hey, just discovered that your commit introduces a quite bad bug
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, sounds bad :/ What happens?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: if you open an existing note, click edit and then press return, it will delete the note
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I'd say we just revert your commit for now and drop the back button in edit note
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, sounds veeeeery bad, I'll try to found a solution asap
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: so you always have to save (which is exactly like evernote works)
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, do you have some time now to explain how enum works with QML? I tried to read on internet, but my knowledge is too poor
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: sure
<mzanetti> so, do you have the enum in c++ already=
<mzanetti> ?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yap, I added in enmldocument.h and I modified all functions to accept EnmlDocument::Format format
<mzanetti> wait, I need to check the code... gimme a moment
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I haven't pushed it
<mzanetti> yeah... I meant the existing code
<WebbyIT> ah ok :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: ok... so there is one issue: qml doesn't know anything about the EnmlDocument class
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: qml can only know about classes inheriting from QObject (where "public QObject" is at the end of the class definition)
<mzanetti> now, I don't want to make EnmlDocument a QObject for various reasons
<mzanetti> I need a few minutes to figure something
<WebbyIT> ok
<dpm_> hi ahayzen, I didn't follow up further, sorry, but I'll send an e-mail to the phone mailing list
<ahayzen> dpm_, thanks
<popey> ahayzen: do we have a bug for it?
<ahayzen> popey, i don't think so, dpm_?
<popey> lets get a bug first
<dpm> +1
<ahayzen> dpm_, popey, does it affect all click apps?
 * popey looks
<dpm> ahayzen, I don't know, I'd start reporting it for music, and then we can add the others to the same bug if they're affected
<ahayzen> dpm_, popey, i'll add a bug report for the music app :)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> I should probably rejoice more on bugs fixed, rather than filed :)
<dpm> but we need both!
<popey> i dont see any core apps in the list
<popey> only debs
<popey> no click packages
<popey> so that isnt a music app bug, thats a system settings one imo
<ahayzen> popey, dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1274154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274154 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app doesn't appear in software licenses list" [Low,New]
<dpm> awesome, thanks a lot ahayzen
<ahayzen> dpm, popey, shall i add that we suspect all click apps are affected?
 * popey has
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<dpm> I added a bug task for system settings
<dpm> yay team effort :)
<popey> confirmed
<popey> ^5
<ahayzen> \o/
<dpm> ^5
 * popey tickles Laney 
 * popey tickles laney with bug 1274154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274154 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Music app doesn't appear in software licenses list" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274154
<popey> we spoke about this before if I recall.
<Laney> We get emailed about bugs
<Laney> there is no need to ping
<popey> that wasn't my intention, i wanted to ask a question
<popey> hey ho
<seb128> popey, the licences don't list clicks
<Laney> okay
<Laney> it's because it only lists apt packages currently
<seb128> popey, are click providing a copyright file/license text in a standard location?
<seb128> popey, click list --manifest doesn't seem to include license info
<popey> seb128: I think you're right
 * popey rummages
<Laney> I'll just add a click task there
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> I added a comment already asking for how to get the info
<seb128> we didn't do it by then because there was no way to get those details
<popey> It's interesting because I don't think the store or click obligates developers to add a license to their app.
<popey> but anyway, low priority, sorry for interrupting you Laney / seb128
<seb128> then we can't list one...
<popey> indeed
<Laney> sounds dubious, but NMP
<seb128> popey, no worry, you might want to talk to the click team about that
<seb128> what Laney said :p
<popey> ok.
<seb128> we are happy to add those to the list if click provides the info we need
<seb128> until then, not a lot we can do
<Laney> thanks for filing it
<Laney> once this is done, we should require that all preinstalled applications are ubuntu-free and marked as such imho
<seb128> Laney, "ubuntu-free"?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-archive.html#s-ulp
<seb128> thanks
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! I'm having a look at the evernote account plugin, and trying to figure out how to obtain the username
<mzanetti> mardy: we need to merge the plugin code into lp:reminders-app for that
<ybon> I've a ListView inside a DefaultSheet opened in popup mode, the flick event on the listview is propagated to the mainview (i.e. a map in my case), I guess I'm doing something wrong but can't find what. If anyone feel to have any hint (code here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/view/head:/components/PoiSheet.qml) Thanks :)
<mardy> mzanetti: but if the plugin will do "import Evernote 0.1", will it be able to resolve the plugin? I doubt it, if it's part of a click package
<ybon> I've tried to set explicitally "modal: true" but same
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah.. that's why... we need to ship the evernote plugin with the account plugin too
<mzanetti> mardy: in the end we'll have it twice on the system :/
<mzanetti> but that's how click works
<mardy> mzanetti: right
<mardy> mzanetti: I was wondering, is the evernote SDK open source? can we see how the UserStore class works, and just replicate it in QML/JS in the account plugin?
<dpm> mardy, also you asked me this earlier: so the evernote SDK is open source, yes, and all the documentation is public. They've got an "SDK" for each language binding you can use the API for. They've not got a REST API, so you're using it natively with your language of choice. And the bindings themselves are auto-generated by Thrift. In our case we could only use C++
<mzanetti> mardy: have fun with that :D
<mzanetti> mardy: its generated code using libthrift
<mardy> mzanetti: no idea what that is :-) Have you looked at it? You make it sound difficult :-)
<dpm> mardy, and you can't use their JS SDK from QML due to JS features they use which are not supported by Qt's JS engine
<mzanetti> mardy: lets say its one of the the most masochistic c++ codebases I've seen so far
<dpm> mardy, please, don't get mzanetti started talking about thrifht! :-)
<mardy> dpm: which exactly? the JS engine in QML changed with Qt 5.2, maybe now it works (though I seriously doubt, as the new engine is probably simpler)
<mzanetti> mardy: but for maintenance I think its best if we use the existing plugin nevertheless
<mzanetti> mardy: instead of having 2 different plugins
<mardy> mzanetti: mmm... libevernoteplugin.so seems to be 22 megs :-O
<ybon> humm, still the same if I try to set the ListView as dismissArea
<mzanetti> libthrift...
<mzanetti> mardy: ^
<mardy> mzanetti: :-)
<mardy> mzanetti: OK, I see why you dislike it :-)
<mzanetti> mardy: it'll get smaller in release builds tho
<mardy> I need to go now, will get back at it tomorrow
<mzanetti> mardy: and no... this is really not the reason I dislike it :D
<dpm> mardy, see points 1) and 2) to answer the question on JS here -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6838544/ it's from an e-mail I sent a while ago to someone asking about why we weren't using the JS SDK
<mzanetti> mardy: its more the fact that it throws exception like crazy, uses boost just for the sake of using it, and well, it's api really feels like generated code too
<dpm> lol
<renato_> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1272333/+merge/203777
<renato_> could you help me to test it?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/textformat-enum/+merge/203779
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: please merge this into your branch. if it works for you, approve this merge
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: you should be able to use the enum like this:
<mzanetti> in QML: TextFormat.Bold, TextFormat.Italic etc. You can even define flags like "TextFormat.Bold | TextFormat.Italic"
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, thanks. Can I assign to it a value?
<mzanetti> in C++: TextFormat::Bold, TextFormat::Italic. if you want to have the flags you can use "format.testFlag(TextFormat::Bold)" to test if it is set for example
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, in the note, create a function like this:
<mzanetti> Q_INVOKABLE void format(int start, int end, TextFormat::Formats);
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: then you can call it from qml like this: "note.format(5, 10, TextFormat.Bold | TextFormat.Italic)"
<mzanetti> to make 5 to 10 bold and italic in one call
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: in c++, you need to include textformat.h wherever you want to use it
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, and if start positions aren't the same?
<mzanetti> format(5, 5, flags) ?
<mzanetti> altough I'm not sure this makes any sense
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, eg italic from 5 to 10, bold from 7 to 10
<mzanetti> ah. in that case you need 2 calls
<mzanetti> format(5, 10, TextFormat.Bold)
<mzanetti> format(7, 10, TextFormat.Italic)
<mzanetti> well, the other way round
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: let me know if you have troubles.
<mzanetti> or also if it works, so we can merge my textformat branch
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, I'm going to try it, thanks for the support :)
<mzanetti> no problem
<nik90> renato_: I will be back in a few minutes to test it
<nik90> renato_:  I am trying to install armf deb file on the phone
<nik90> renato_: do you know how to convert your phone to a write image?
<ogra_> nik90, touch /userdata/writable_image ... reboot
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> nik90, touch /userdata/.writable_image ... reboot
<ogra_> (missed the dot)
<nik90> ogra_: I did adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image && adb reboot
<nik90> ogra_: I found my several month old readme file :)
<ogra_> that should be enough to install a deb
<nik90> thn
<nik90> thnx
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, mhh, I rewrite my code and I'm trying to launch the app, but I have an error in EditNotePage.qml
<WebbyIT> Error is Error: Unknown method parameter type: TextFormat::Formats
<WebbyIT> and it refers to note.format(modifier.boldStartPosition, modifier.currentPosition, TextFormat.Bold);
<nik90> renato_: As of testing it now, it works! However, this is something I need to test today and tomorrow to confirm that it fixed the issue.
<nik90> renato_: Although it does create another bug :P
<nik90> renato_: In the bug report, I attached a sample alarm app. Using that app, if you create a recurring alarm say for Mon, Tue and Wed. Then when the alarm is saved, the alarm list shows 3 alarms instead of one.
<nik90> renato_: However, if you delete any one of them, it deletes all of them.
<renato_> nik90, I need to discuss that with zsombi, this works that way because the calendar app
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: did you merge my branch and rebuit?
<renato_> but anyway this is a different bug
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yap
<nik90> renato_: okay, should I write this as a comment in your MR? so that we dont lose track of it
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hmm... should work if the page imports Evernote 0.1
<renato_> nik90, and probably need to be fixed on alarm API
<nik90> renato_: ah okay
<renato_> I think you should open a new bug
<nik90> renato_: I will inform zsombi tomorrow morning of this issue.
<nik90> renato_: okay will report it against the UITK Alarm API
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I have no error in C++ code, so I think that import works, but I dont'understand why it doesn't work in qml
<nik90> renato_: although it nicely fixes the other issue I had where the alarm status was reversed sometimes :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I jut tried it here... works fine
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: please post the whole error
<mzanetti> paste...
<mzanetti> ah... now I see
 * mzanetti tries
<nik90> mefrio: thnx for your fix to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272470
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272470 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app should remember the app width and height in desktop mode" [Wishlist,In progress]
<mefrio> nik90, you and the Ubuntu project are welcome! :)
<nik90> mefrio: is it ready for a merge?
<mefrio> nik90, yes
<nik90> mefrio: if yes you should propose a MR
<nik90> this way I can review and give comments
<mefrio> nik90, yeah, I forgot the MR
<nik90> :)
<mefrio> nik90, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mefrio-g/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1272470/+merge/203796
 * nik90 is testing the MP
<nik90> mefrio: in my testing the minimum width,height logic did not work
<nik90> mefrio: it still opened with the same application size
<mefrio> nik90, I used 50/2 gu for the width and 75/2 gu for height
<mefrio> it worked here...let me check
<nik90> mefrio: yeah I reduced the application width to less than 10 gu units to check the condition, but it didnt work for me
<nik90> mefrio: so I tried changing the logic condition to 50 gu and 75 gu for height..still didnt
<mefrio> nik90, ouch! It's bugged :(
<mefrio> nik90, the problem is in the logic condition. It should be an OR
<mefrio> not an AND
<nik90> ah :)
<nik90> mefrio: one more thing
<nik90> mefrio: can you revert the manifest.json file change
<nik90> mefrio: bzr revert -r revno manifest.json
<nik90> for revno, enter 308
<mefrio> nik90, sure!
<nik90> mefrio: and can you change the condition to 50 and 75 gu respectively. instead of 50/2 and 75/2
<mefrio> nik90, when I opened the project with the SDK it automatically changed the manifest.json
<nik90> since 50/2 is actually quite small
<mefrio> ok no problems
<nik90> mefrio: true, it is a qtcreator bug :/
<nik90> so annoying bug
<nik90> popey: who is the contact person for qtcreator plugin bugs?
<mefrio> nik90, ok I pushed the code
<mefrio> nik90, let me know if it works
<nik90> will do
<nik90> mefrio: yup works perfectly! nice work!
<mefrio> nik90, great! Thank you!
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hey
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, did you fix it? :-)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: its not working indeed and I can't really figure why
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: as a temporary workaround, please change the parameter type of Note::format() to int instead of format
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: you can still use the Nice enum value in qml
<mzanetti> as in call note.format(5, 10, TextFormat.Bold)
<mzanetti> I'll continue trying figure what is wrong
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I'l try, thansk
<WebbyIT> *thanks
<samertm> hey guys
<samertm> I'm new to Launchpad
<samertm> is there a way to see all of the commits I've made that have been merged into the trunk?
<WebbyIT> samertm, https://code.launchpad.net/~samer-f/ and choose "Any status"
<samertm> WebbyIT: thanks!!
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, sorry, but I have not understand what I have to change
 * WebbyIT is so clumsy
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I just found the issue. gimme a minute and I'll update my branch
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, you rock \o/
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: pushed
<wardane> I have a quick question. If you have multiple views of windows that you want to be in your application. How do you get the program to switch between the views when a button is pressed?
<popey> nik90: someone on bzoltan's team
<nik90> popey: erm like?
<popey> nik90: i don't know, hence highlighting him ☻
<nik90> timo perhaps?
<WebbyIT> samertm, you're a great bugs hunter :D
<popey> no, timo looks after qt
<nik90> ok :)
<samertm> WebbyIT: thanks :) if I knew it was this easy to contribute I would have started ages ago
<samertm> the Ubuntu Core Apps Hack Days were all the push I needed
<popey> samertm: that's awesome to hear!
<WebbyIT> samertm, nice to hear \o/
<mzanetti> samertm: are we allowed to quote that in the interwebs?
<samertm> mzanetti: sure :P
<mzanetti> popey: ^ ;)
<mhall119> mzanetti: \o/
 * mhall119 does a happy dance
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, your branch works as expected \o/
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: nice
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, do I approve it on lp?
<mzanetti> CI is failing... we need to land the cleanup branch first
<popey> mzanetti: ☻
<ybon> popey: I've pushed some changes, like a marker on your position when GPS is enabled, a marker to show the exact position of a search, and mainly a fix on the ListView that was freezing (cf 1274150), feel free to run new tests :)
<ybon> popey: also, what do you think should be the next step to get more feedback: publishing the 0.1.0 click? sending an email on the ML?
<popey> both ☻
<ybon> hehe, okay :)
<popey> also, blog, G+ in the app dev community
<popey> make lots of noise ☻
<ybon> well, that's not what I'm good at ;)
<ybon> And I'm like better dead than on G+ :p
<popey> hah
<popey> ok
<popey> the mailing list is good, other people can pimp it elsewhere
<ybon> yeah, will do that :)
<ybon> also, tell me if you test it and you feel it can be published as 0.1.0 :)
<popey> just making dinner, will test shortly
<ybon> thanks
<popey> ybon: getting flickering on device
<popey> oh, might be my wifi
<popey> black background while loading tiles. might be nice to have a background tile which is "Loading..." or an icon (no translation required) which implies loading
<ybon> that's true
<popey> ybon: on desktop i get a blue dot on my location when i use "position" but not on the device
<ybon> I'm gonna give a try on this
<ybon> popey: it displays it only if the location source is GPS
<ybon> so not from IP
<ybon> (unless on desktop)
<ybon> this is because GeoIP on mobile is very approximative
<bzoltan> nik90: popey:  that is me ... what is the problem?
<popey> ybon: i get same location on both because wifi ip is same
<popey> (i.e. not on 3g, so not got a random roaming ip)
<ybon> ok let me check that :)
<ybon> do you agree that the marker make sense only if location is accute enough?
<popey> yes
<ybon> k
<bzoltan> nik90: popey: fire a bug here if you need something -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated&start=0
 * popey hugs bzoltan 
<bzoltan> It is a love day :) I got hugs from many people
<popey> \o/
<popey> we're a very huggy company
<bzoltan> nik90: popey:  the manifest file handling is not the most used part of the QtC and I have received little if any feedback... so bugs are welcome! Just assign to me and ping me here
<popey> kk
<ybon> grr, I don't why, no way to put a Rectangle below the map and make it visible
<popey> ybon: might want to change "Around me" to "Nearby" for when you are looking at a part of the map which isn't technically "around me"
<ybon> sounds good, yep
<samertm> btw you guys
<samertm> I've been exposed to a lot of the core apps in the last couple days
<samertm> who designed all these @_@ they look amazing
<qtros> Hi guys!
<qtros> I have little trouble with my Ubuntu SDK - currently it says that there are no kits found. Can someone tell me where I should search? :)
<nik90> bzoltan: sorry, I was in a call
<nik90> bzoltan: yeah I had a bug where when you open qtcreator, it changes the manifest.json file
<nik90> bzoltan: as a result, I need to keep reverting it before pushing to the core apps project
<nik90> bzoltan: I will report a bug and let you know
<popey> samertm: it was a collaboration between the canonical design team and the community developers
<stefano92100> Hello, I need someone to help me in a quick test. 1) Open clock-app; 2) go to Timer tab; 3) set the timer, so "Reset" button becomes visible; 4) click the "Reset" button; 5) Flickable will bounce and header will be hidden.
<stefano92100> I need someone with Ubuntu 14.04 on his PC.  I've tried on tablet and this does not happen. I've tried then on Ubuntu 13.04, and there's no problem too.
<popey> i suspect this is the OSK not appearing?
<nik90> stefano92100: actually for me the header does hide
<nik90> stefano92100: I have a fix in my alarm MP already, should land hopefully tonight
<stefano92100> nik90: Awesome!
<stefano92100> To report a wrong translation in an application, where have I to go? Just fill a bug as usual?
<nik90> stefano92100: well if the translated string is wrong in a particular language, you do not need to report a bug
<nik90> stefano92100: you can change the translation yourself through the launchpad website
<nik90> stefano92100: I guess someone will review your translation and approve it
<qtros> Guys... Please, help me :) Qt Creator -> Options -> Build and Run -> Kits. Tell me paths, please ...
<samertm> popey: they did good work :P
<stefano92100> nik90: ok, thanks. Now I have to think a good translation, because the problem is quite complex...
<nik90> stefano92100: :)
<nik90> qtros: let me check my comp
<qtros> nik90 thx!
<nik90> qtros: http://i.imgur.com/aY1hNeQ.png
<nik90> qtros: http://imgur.com/QYv37qL
<ybon> popey: done for "nearby", but  https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1274262 :s
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274262 in OSMTouch "Add a "Loading..." message when tiles are loading" [Undecided,New]
<popey> samertm: that's really kind of you to say.
<samertm> popey: you should pass that along to the designers responsible :P
<popey> will do!
<nik90> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1274265
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274265 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "manifest.json is changed when opening a project resulting in incorrect project maintainer" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> ybon: I fixed the world clock update bug you reported :)...just need to be reviewed and merged
<ybon> \o/
<ybon> nik90: have you tried OSMTouch yet? :)
<nik90> ybon: I tried on my desktop few days back. Nice app
<ybon> It's time for you create bug reports for me, so ;)
<nik90> ybon: looking forward to seeing it in the store.
<ybon> :)
<nik90> ybon: ah :P..will do
<ybon> On its wya :)
<ybon> way*
<nik90> ybon: may be I might even propose a fix :)
<ybon> \o/
<popey> ybon: bounced the app back to you with one error
<ybon> may I say thanks? ;)
 * ybon running to see and fix it :)
<ybon> ahem, popey I'm not using emails in yohanboniface.me (only for my personal website), so maybe it's better to switch back to a more conventional com.ubuntu.developer.yohanboniface?
<ybon> (which I think I can't do myself
<ybon> )
<popey> you might be able to submit a new app
<popey> i dont know
<ybon> I also can configure an email in @yohanboniface.me if it's simpler
<popey> it would be easier, but it's up to you
<ybon> okay, let's do that :)
<ybon> will I be able to resubmit only the click package?
<popey> not sure, I've not had to do this before
<popey> sorry
<popey> probably
<ybon> hehe ok
<popey> as it's only failing on the click package tests itself, not the metadata on the website
<ybon> ah, damn, the "me.yohanboniface" is attached to my account
<popey> beuno may be able to help you but I don't think he's around right now
<ybon> ahem, "You already have a Click Package with this package name."
<ybon> I've deleted the first one, but seems stil alive somewhere :s
<popey> ☹
<popey> yeah, i think you need beuno or james_w to clean things up
<ybon> okay, let's wait for the saviour, so :)
<james_w> I don't have access to the admin to change that sort of thing, sorry
<ybon> :(
<ybon> The amount of potential saviours has been suddently divided by 2
<nik90> lol
<nik90> popey: do you agree to the following keyboard shortcuts -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840605/
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, actual approch it's wrong, there are a lot of corner case and problems. I have an idea, but I think I'll take a couple of day to implement it, also because tomorrow I have an exam
<WebbyIT> but I use function you implemented today!
 * nik90 wishes WebbyIT all the best for his exam :)
<WebbyIT> thanks nik90 :) It's english exam, I'm not so good :-P
<nik90> hehe
<popey> nik90: two keys for lap seems odd. why not enter perhaps?
<popey> if I was timing something and wanted to bash a button to mark a lap, I'd want a big target to hit, as I may not be looking at the keyboard, but at the line where the player crosses the line
<nik90> popey: it was in the convergence document
<nik90> popey: but your reasoning makes sense
<nik90> I will change it
<popey> thanks
<daker> nik90: enter or space key
<nik90> daker: space is used to start/stop the stopwatch
<nik90> daker: so I suppose Enter key makes sense to create a lap
<daker> so enter
<nik90> popey: done. will ask someone tomorrow to review it
<popey> nice one
<popey> thanks nik90
<popey> WebbyIT: good luck! your english is great ☻
<popey> \o/ bed
<popey> ttfn
<WebbyIT> popey, too kind, thanks :-)
<WebbyIT> bed time also for me, see you soon o/
<samertm> night
<Mihir> WebbyIT: best of luck :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-30
<samertm> any calculator-app devs on here?
<samertm> the function addCurrentToMemory() has a "return true" inside an if statement, but there is no "return false" outside of the if statement
<samertm> I'm not sure if that matters
<samertm> jk, javascript returns undefined, which evaluates to false
<beuno> ybon, o/
<beuno> can't quite make out what the problem is
<beuno> do you own that domain?
<mihir_> any REGEX expert?
<samertm> mihir_: i know some
<mihir_> samertm: ([!,\\+\\-\\*\\/\\^%\\(\\)"
<mihir_>                                 +context.getCstRegExp()
<mihir_>                                 +"]|DEG|RAD|GRAD"
<mihir_>                                 +"|\\d*(\\.\\d+)?e[-+]\\d+|\\d*\\.\\d+|\\d+\\.\\d*|\\d+|"
<mihir_>                                 +context.getFntRegExp()
<mihir_>                                 +"|[ \\t]+)
<samertm> omg
<samertm> so this is a string?
<mihir_> samertm: sorry , here is the code
<mihir_> samertm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842074/
<mihir_> can you get any
<mihir_> ?
<samertm> haha let me see...
<samertm> I'm not sure what getFntRegExp
<samertm> but it matches anything line which starts with
<samertm> okay
<samertm> I'm splitting this into multiple parts
<mihir_> samertm: okay
<samertm> ("!", ",", "+", "-", "*", "/", "^", "%", "(", ")", whatever getCstRegExp() is) or
<samertm> "DEG" or
<samertm> "RAD" or
<samertm> "GRAD" or
<samertm> (a number with an optional decimal with an e and number after that e) or
<samertm> (a optional number with a non-optional decimal, for example matches .31 and 0.31) or
<samertm> (a non-optional number with a decimal point and optional numbers after, for example, matches 10, 10., and 10.10) or
<samertm> (a number without a decimal point) or
<samertm> whatever getFntRegExp is or
<samertm> (more than one tab or space)
<samertm> there you go :)
<samertm> let me know if you have any questions
<samertm> the first line, ("!", ",", "+", ...) means, one of the following
<samertm> but not more than one
<mihir_> Hmmm , that means will it accept .31 ?
<mihir_> or 3 + .31?
<samertm> yes
<samertm> no
<samertm> b/c it only matches the beginning of the input
<mihir_> okay i got catch
<samertm> so it will match, "3", "+", or ".31", but it will not match "3 + .31"
<samertm> yeah
<mihir_> hmm how can we modify this to accept that format
<samertm> is that what's needed?
<mihir_> samertm: yup , i gues
<samertm> let me think
<samertm> so it needs to match "3 + .31 + 2e+10 + 40", right?
<samertm> where would DEG or RAD go?
<samertm> can they go anywhere?
<samertm> "3 + DEG + RAD + 3 GRAD + GRAD 4"?
<samertm> hmm
<samertm> what bug is this?
<mihir_> hmm need to test
<mihir_> i am trying to solve the decimal bug
<mihir_> i am done with the first part this is second part
<samertm> ah
<samertm> I have a question
<mihir_> samertm: yes
<samertm> can you take that pattern, print it to console.log, and show me what it says?
<samertm> including the context.getCstRegExp()
<samertm> and stuff
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Inane Answering Message Day! :-D
<nik90> Good morning everyone :)
<nik90> zsombi: ping (related to Alarms API)
<zsombi> nik90: pong (whatever it is :) )
<nik90> zsombi: hey, good morning
<zsombi> nik90: morning, go ahead
<nik90> zsombi: so renato proposed a MR which fixes the issue of an alarm not being saved sometimes
<nik90> zsombi: however it exposes a bug in the Alarms API apparently
<nik90> zsombi: I reported it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1274209
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274209 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Saving a recurring alarms results in multiple alarms in the alarms list" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I will check it... how urgent is this?
<nik90> zsombi: not too urgent, but I am guessing either way that the fix in UITK wont land in the phone
<nik90> until all the qt 5.2 gets resolved
<zsombi> nik90: just wondering what had been changed in th eEDS backend if this causes Alarm API to fetch the events wrongly when it fetches the events right in memory backend...
<nik90> zsombi: yeah renato was saying something about that yesterday...he said he needed to discuss this with you
<nik90> zsombi: so I suppose when he is online he can explain why his MP causes this bug
<zsombi> nik90: ah, ok, so might be that I'm fetching it wrong either ways... or this piece is having sthoing different... hmm.. anyway, I have to discuss with him about the further Alarm API stuff
<nik90> exactly
<zsombi> nik90: thx, I've assigned it to me, so I'll deal with it as soon as I get time for that
<nik90> zsombi: thnx
<zsombi> nik90: welcome
<dpm> nik90, man, you guys are rocking with the convergent designs. I had not yet the chance to read your design document, it looks great
<dpm> I mean I hadn't had the chance *until now to read it
<nik90> dpm: thnx :) I merely wrote the text...the rest of the stuff is all lucas and andrea
<dpm> "merely" is an understatement here, nice work!
<popey> JamesTait: are you able to fiddle with apps in the store? ybon needs to change the namespace for his app.
<ybon> or totally remove the app I've submited and deleted, or put it back to life :)
<JamesTait> popey, ybon, I don't have that kind of access myself, but maybe beuno does.
<popey> he does but didn't know what needed doing. beuno when you are about could you please delete ybon's app from the store. he confirmed this just above this line
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> popey: btw, I will be mainly travelling from now to next Sunday, can you drop a me ping by email when you know the issue is fixed? I will resubmit the app like this, thanks :)
<ybon> (hi@yohanboniface.me works now :p )
<beuno> popey, ybon, will do
<popey> beuno: thanks
<ybon> great, thank you beuno :)
<beuno> ybon, what's the app called?
<ybon> beuno: osmtouch
<beuno> ybon, done
<nik90> popey: are we still on for the clock meeting today? (asking to be sure you are not busy with the sprint)
<popey> nik90: sprint is net week ☻
<popey> so yeah, I'm around
<nik90> ah okay
<nik90> awesome
<ybon> beuno: thank you :)
<popey> *\o/*
<nik90> In case someone is free for a few minutes, can you review those active branches at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/+activereviews
<beuno> ybon, popey, tell me more about what happened here
<beuno> the app got published with an incorrect namespace?
<popey> ybon: namspace didnt match email address
<popey> easier to fix the app than setup a new email address
<ybon> Well, I've finally set up the email address, given that I can't change my namespace ;)
<beuno> popey, but in the cases where that happens, the developer can change their own namespace if the app hadn't been published
<ybon> ah?
<ybon> I didn't find how
<popey> you sure about that?
<ybon> when editing my profile this was a field non editable
<popey> this isnt the first time we've had a user unable to do that
<beuno> popey, right, so then we fixed that because of how frequent it was  :)
<beuno> the app was never approved/published?
<popey> correct
<beuno> matiasb, ping?
 * matiasb reads
<beuno> matiasb, for context, I already deleted the app from the admin
<matiasb> beuno: that's correct, if there is no published version of any app, the user should be able to change his/her namespace
<matiasb> ack, I'll take a look at this
<beuno> matiasb, what if the developer deleted the app?  would that block it?  it was in a Deleted state before I fully deleted it
<ybon> ah, beuno "The path 'me.yohanboniface/osmtouch/me.yohanboniface.osmtouch_0.1.0_all.click' is not unique." :s
<ybon> when uploading the click package, as you certainly guess
<popey> beuno: i just created an app and i cant edit the namespace, it forces me to use com.popey
<matiasb> beuno: I think that shouldn't block it
<beuno> popey, you have other apps, surely
<popey> http://imgur.com/x4lNN9B
<popey> i cant remove that "com.popey" there
<beuno> popey, you can't, you have other published apps
<beuno> once you, as a developer, publish *any* app
<matiasb> popey: that prefix can only be editable in your profile
<beuno> you're tied to that namespace
<popey> oof
<matiasb> right
<popey> why?
<popey> I want to make an app for a friend
<popey> or for my company, do i need another account?
<beuno> popey, so group namespaces haven't been implemented
<beuno> it's somewhere in the plan
<beuno> not at the top of the list, currently
<ybon> ( beuno: is it in your superpower to also delete the old .click or should I workardound? :) )
<popey> its not a group namespace, just a different namespace
<beuno> popey, a namespace identifies a developer
<beuno> if you have multiple namespaces, it identifies almost nothing
<beuno> namespaces also don't matter
<beuno> as they are not user-visible
<popey> hm, okay.
<beuno> ybon, you need to upload a newer version
<beuno> ybon, but also, why are you using the same namespace again?  :)
<ybon> beuno: okay, but that's theorically the first version ever
<ybon> beuno: because I wasn't able to change it :s
<beuno> ybon, go to your profile page
<ybon> oh, I am :)
<ybon> yes
<ybon>  I wasn't yesterday, I sware
<beuno> ybon, and you don't have other apps already published?
<ybon> nope
<beuno> ah  :)
<beuno> so you're set?
<ybon> but at the end, this namespace is OK
<ybon> the fact is that yesterday I thought it was faster to remove the app than to set up a new email on my domain
<beuno> right
<beuno> ok
<ybon> but then I've seen that when I've deleted my app I was blocked
<ybon> so I set up the email ;)
<beuno> ybon, so you'll need to upload a newer version, because there's a record for 1.0 somewhere I can't easily access  :)
<ybon> so it's only the name of the file?
<ybon> if I append 0.1.0.0 it's ok you thik?
<ybon> think*
 * ybon testing :)
<beuno> it may just work, yes
<beuno> it's not the name of the file
<beuno> that's auto-generated
<beuno> it's the version number in the Manifest file
<beuno> that has to change
<ybon> ah, so I need to change the version in the manifest, right?
<ybon> yes, changing just the file name doesn't work ;)
<ybon> (btw, each time I click on "packaging" on QTCreator, I need to retype my email right)
<beuno> ybon, what version?
<beuno> bzoltan, ^
<ybon> popey: you got it :)
<ybon> humm, let me check
<popey> ybon: kk
<bzoltan> what, me, who, why?
<ybon> bzoltan: 2.8.1
<bzoltan> beuno:  it was not me... it was broken before I came here :D
<nik90> lol
<beuno> well, that's hard to prove, isn't it?  :)
<bzoltan> that is the standard disclaimer we all better learn in many languages :)
<popey> ybon: approved
<ybon> popey, beuno: thanks for your help! :)
<ybon> popey: \o/
<popey> ybon: thanks for your patience ☻
<beuno> ybon, thanks for the feedback
 * ybon running to Germany now
<ybon> (sadly not testing my own app as I've no 3G data :p )
<popey> heh
<bzoltan> ybon: you talk about this, right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1274265 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274265 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "manifest.json is changed when opening a project resulting in incorrect project maintainer" [High,Confirmed]
<ybon> bzoltan: sounds like this yep
<bzoltan>  ybon: It is next in my queue... first I fix the sdk for 12.04
<nik90> bzoltan: btw awesome job on https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/hook_up_reviewing/+merge/203557
<ybon> cool :)
<nik90> bzoltan: just one thought, how do I use it? Does it automatically review the click package or do I press a button to review it?
<ybon> popey: is there a public HTTP link to the app somewhere? If I want to tweet it and make a link to something :)
<bzoltan> nik90: It does the review after each successful click package creation
<popey> ybon: no, we don't have an http link to the store yes
<popey> *yet
<bzoltan> nik90:  but you can select any click package (for educational purposes) from your file system and run the review on them
<ybon> popey: ok
<nik90> bzoltan: awesome. thnx
<bzoltan> nik90:  the next step with that reviewing tool will be to translate that json output to a pretty visual page
<popey> bzoltan: nik90 http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/ a few clicks you can try it on
<bzoltan> popey: a few :)
<popey> ☻
<nik90> popey: wow...you are like an archive
<popey> or "hoarder" as my wife says
<bzoltan> nik90: he is an AI bot ... that is a secret project at Canonical
<ybon> popey: tweeted with an image, so https://twitter.com/informagicien/status/428858974289408000 :)
<bzoltan> popey: LOL...  it must be a common pattern :)
<ybon> And I've an email ready, but I need to run, so sending it tonight
<ybon> thanks again amigos!ù
<nik90> bzoltan: Why do I get the feeling that when I ask around for popey in the real world, I will be told to look at a super intelligent computer :P
<popey> more like a slightly smart calculator
<bzoltan> nik90: yarps ... that is a nice black box with cool blue leds blinking
<nik90> hehehe
<mzanetti> popey: hey, can we browse the touch app store online somehow?
<popey> mzanetti: you can open the json file, sure ☻
<mzanetti> popey: I'm more interested in the app's screenshots
<popey> yeah, they're linked in the json I suspect
<popey> but no, there's no frontend yet
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> I'm not exactly sure why, but seems my webserver can't handle delivering 4 screenshots to planet.ubuntu any more. used to work just fine a while back
<nik90> dpm, popey: Is this pdf http://ubuntuone.com/2HHscwbgWzCwYdVIzyIqQd accurate enough to replace the ageing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Development%2Bworkflow.png
<popey> nik90: might want to make "Eg. bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app" to be "Eg. bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app <branchname>" so it's consistent with the next step?
<nik90> popey: that's was my original thought, but the width is so limited.. I will still add it though
<popey> true
<popey> looks good though
<mzanetti> mardy: didn't do a full review yet, but as a first feedback, can you please move the plugin into the src directory?
<mardy> mzanetti: OK. There's also some merge conflict, I'm fixing that
<nik90> done. new link http://ubuntuone.com/2HHscwbgWzCwYdVIzyIqQd
<popey> nik90: what if I throw a spanner in and mention blueprints ☻
<edips> ☻
 * popey expects nik90 to table flip (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ 
<edips> How to control QML TextField or TextInput in c++ or Python?
<edips> like supposed, a,b are TextInput. c is Text. How to calculate a+b=c in QML?
<nik90> popey: lol
<mardy> mzanetti: done
<daker> popey: got a few mintues for PM ?
<popey> always for you
<samertm>  
<ogra_> popey, does the filemanager team have a dedicated mailing list ? i'm writing a mail to ubuntu-desktop about a possible switch from nautilus to the QML filemanager when we switch to unity8 on the desktop
<ogra_> (would probably make sense to notify them)
<WebbyIT> ogra_, wonderful notice \o/
 * WebbyIT hates Nautilus
<samertm> are there any Calculator app devs on here?
<nik90> WebbyIT: ^^
<samertm> I'm trying to figure out how/when CalcLabel.onNumbersChanged called
<WebbyIT> samertm, every time numbers in CalcLabel change :-P
<WebbyIT> so, at every input
<popey> ogra_: no, but i can give you the developers' email addresses if you like?
<samertm> WebbyIT: is there a similar call in Screen.qml which can be called by the "C" button or "AC" buttons?
<samertm> I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1273887
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273887 in Ubuntu Calculator App "operator changes line inconsistantly" [Low,Confirmed]
<ogra_> popey, well, let me dump that mail to the desktop list and then i can notify them ... it might cause a bunch of whishlist bugs
<popey> oh yeah!
<WebbyIT> samertm, mhh, weird question, let me look at the code
<samertm> and I've found out that it has to do with newCalculation in Screen.qml
<samertm> when newCalculation is true, the calculator always shows 0 on the first line
<samertm> ***false
<samertm> when newCalculation is false
<samertm> when newCalculation is false, the calculator shows 0 on the first line, and the only places newCalculation changes are onNumberschanged and onOperationChanged
<samertm> but it needs to be called when "AC" is pressed or when "C" is pressed and that makes the result 0
<WebbyIT> samertm, newCalculation is a global var in Screen.qml, so you can change it everywhere inside Screen.qml and childs
<mefrio> popey, ping
<popey> mefrio: hey!
<mefrio> popey, I got your email. As you can read in my reply I am interested
<mefrio> to be honest I am already working on a bitesize bug, and I think I found a solution
<mefrio> but the calendar-app does not really save any event here....
<mefrio> is it my fault?
<popey> mefrio: we have existing bugs for event saving
<samertm> WebbyIT: ah, okay. Thanks for the tips!
<mefrio> popey, oh ok, so it is another problem :)
<popey> we just had a calendar app meeting where we talked a bit about it, here's the log.. http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-touch-meeting/2014/ubuntu-touch-meeting.2014-01-30-14.05.html
<mefrio> popey, thank you, I will read it later
<popey> thanks
<WebbyIT> samertm, your welcome :-) Thanks for your bugfixing :)
<mefrio> popey, even if I can't test it, I am pretty sure the branch I linked there should fix the related bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1270242
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1270242 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Add the ability to specify a recurring event" [High,In progress]
<samertm> WebbyIT: can I explain to you how I want to solve the problem? I want to see if it makes sense with the calculator app's architecture.
<Guest70905> hi all, is there anyone know how to create a package for qtquick project? I found this http://lemirep.wordpress.com/2013/06/01/deploying-qt-applications-on-linux-and-windows-3/, but I haven't try it yet
<WebbyIT> samertm, yes, sure
<samertm> WebbyIT: thanks! I want to be able to set newCalculation to false in clear() in SimplePage.qml. I'm new to QML, is there a better way to do the same thing? Is there a way to hook up a function in Screen.qml that runs when clear() is run, or when the button is pushed?
<samertm> also, the screen delegate is out of scope in the clear function :P
<WebbyIT> samertm, well, you can find something that clear() does in Screen.qml and attach your change on it
<WebbyIT> samertm, or you can move your var in  SimplePage.qml so you can access to it from everywhere in the app
<Navdeep_> Hello there
<WebbyIT> samertm, or also (I think slow :-P) you can create a signal in signal in SimplePage.qml, eg newCalculationChanged()
<WebbyIT> then you evoke it with page.newCalculationChanged()
<Navdeep_> I'm facing trouble in Android Developer tool packaging can some body help me?
<WebbyIT> and in Screen.qml you intercept it with onNewCalculationChanged
<WebbyIT> Navdeep_, what's the problem?
<Navdeep_> WebbyIT thanks for the reply i was trying to create a deb package of android eveloper tool
<Navdeep_> & want to upload it on my ppa
<Navdeep_> WebbyIT, is this possible to include the execultable files in source package & upload it to ppa
<Navdeep_> ??
<WebbyIT> Navdeep_, well, I think you have to join #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging to have support about packages
<Navdeep_> WebbyIT, Thanks
<Navdeep__> WebbyIT, aplogies can you resend the links, i got disconnected last time in between
<sarnold> Navdeep__: #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-packaging ?
<Navdeep__> thanks
<samertm> WebbyIT: okay, sorry for taking so long to get back :P I can't find anything that would get triggered with clear() in Screen.qml
<WebbyIT> samertm, so, probabily the best way is to create a signal
<samertm> WebbyIT: okay, I'll start working on that
<samertm> thank you _so_ much for the help!
<WebbyIT> samertm, it is a spinning wheel: 6 months ago, during HackDays I did your questions to nik90 and in six month you'll reply to another new contributo :-)
<WebbyIT> *contributor
<nik90> WebbyIT: lol :)
<samertm> hmm
<samertm> are there scoping rules about signals that I'm not taking into account?
<samertm> I have "signal cleared()" in the Page in SimplePage.qml
<samertm> and "onCleared { /*code*/ }" in Screen.qml
<samertm> and the error message I get is
<samertm> Cannot assign to non-existent property "onCleared"
<WebbyIT> samertm, where you write the signal? and onCleared?
<WebbyIT> samertm, signal has to be in the Page and onCleare in the root item
<WebbyIT> mzanetti you have a wall of text email with my consideration about RTF format! Hope it's useful :)
 * mzanetti is reading
<danielholm> hey guys, trying to implement search for the music app but having some difficulty: how do we may LIKE '%?%' work?
<ahayzen> nik90, ur gd with localstorage right?
<ahayzen> we have a solution, please ignore us panic over :)
<nik90> ahayzen: its been months since I touched the localstorage code :)
<ahayzen> nik90, me and danielholm solved it after lots of hair pulling :)
 * nik90 is relieved :P
<ahayzen> nik90, haha hows the U1DB working going for the clock app?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: replied
<nik90> ahayzen: I haven't started yet..been busy with other design and hackday stuff
<ahayzen> nik90, ah yes... i'm still waiting on those upstream fixes to go any further
<nik90> WebbyIT: regarding your review, did you want the input field focussed on the desktop and phone interface? or just on desktop?
<WebbyIT> nik90, just on the desktop
<WebbyIT> nik90, what do you thing
<WebbyIT> think?
<nik90> ahayzen: Hopefully this weekend I might do some u1db programming to keep in touch with u1db
<ahayzen> nik90, cool ping me if u want any help
<nik90> WebbyIT: I agree. On the phone I cannot do it yet until bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1272630 is fixed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272630 in Ubuntu Clock App "Certain editable fields should be in views that anchor to keyboard" [Medium,Triaged]
<WebbyIT> nik90, plus, on the phone have an auto focus is wrong IMO, user can choose with a finger click, that is faster than on desktop
<nik90> WebbyIT: I guess I need to add a bool property to those pages to focus the input fields only on desktop
<WebbyIT> nik90, yes, I think it's the easier solution
<nik90> WebbyIT: for some reason, only the world city search label doesn't accept focus for some reason. Timer and Alarm works as expected
<WebbyIT> nik90, weird...
<nik90> WebbyIT: I tried putting forceActiveFocus() straight in the search label itself to test it..still nothing..really weird
<nik90> WebbyIT: could it be that the activity indicator steals focus?
<WebbyIT> nik90, O.o and it happens olny in world city? Yes, maybe the activity indicator... no idea
<nik90> WebbyIT: I fixed the timer and alarm and also just pushed it to launchpad
<nik90> WebbyIT: but the world city alone does not accept it..lol
<WebbyIT> nik90, I'll take a look and I'll accept it
<nik90> WebbyIT: I will report a bug to not forgot the world city bug.
<mivoligo1> hi
<nik90> mivoligo1: hi :)
<mivoligo1> nik90: hi
<mivoligo1> nik90: I was messing with the clock app and noticed a bug in removable listitem
<nik90> mivoligo1: in which tab did you notice the bug in?
<mivoligo1> nik90: I believe it's not only related to the clock app
<nik90> mivoligo1: ah okay
<mivoligo1> nik90: I can reproduce it in Ubuntu Showcase Galery
<nik90> mivoligo1: can you describe what the bug is and how to reproduce it
<nik90> WebbyIT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1274710
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274710 in Ubuntu Clock App "World clock search page must be focussed when opening the page using the keyboard" [Low,Triaged]
<mivoligo1> nik90: one moment
<WebbyIT> nik90, confirmed
<nik90> WebbyIT: thnx for the reviews
<WebbyIT> nik90, yw. Feel free to ping me when you have others!
<nik90> WebbyIT: sure. same to you as well
<WebbyIT> yeah :)
<popey> WebbyIT: how did the english test go?
<WebbyIT> popey, I'll have results in couple of weeks, but it wasn't too difficult, so I hope well :)
<popey> Oh good.
<nik90> WebbyIT: do you have any other exams this period?
<WebbyIT> nik90, no, today was the last, I'm on holiday until 24 of February \o/
<nik90> WebbyIT: wow!
<WebbyIT> I can do another english test if if I am not satisfied with this
<WebbyIT> Lots of time for Ubuntu Touch, Coursera and friends :D
<nik90> after the holidays?
<mivoligo1> nik90: short video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUZoMAe3VpM
<mivoligo1> nik90: Basically listitems are removed on second click around
<nik90> mivoligo1: can you give me your ubuntu SDK plugin version...there was a recent commit by ahayzen..I am not sure if that is the cause of it or if this bug has been around for a long time.
<WebbyIT> mivoligo1, apt-cache policy ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<WebbyIT> no, wait
<WebbyIT> nik90, what's the name of the sdk plugin? ubuntu-sdk?
<mivoligo1> nik90: I'm on 12.04 so I'm not up to date
<mivoligo1> nik90: that's why I wanted to confirm it here first
<nik90> mivoligo1: apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<mivoligo1> nik90: 0.1.46+13.10.20130925.1bzr780precise0
<nik90> mivoligo1: ok then it must be a long overdue bug
<mivoligo1> nik90: can you reproduce it?
<nik90> mivoligo1: trying
<mivoligo1> nik90: it works only for those listitem which have “Delete” when you slide them
<WebbyIT> mhh, on mako I'm not able to reproduce it with clock app
<mivoligo1> WebbyIT: good sign :)
<nik90> mivoligo1: yeah I couldn't either
<nik90> mivoligo1: so you swipe it to the right a bit, and then you click again
<nik90> mivoligo1: it didnt work for me
<mivoligo1> nik90: no, just click on the label text and again on the label text but a bit to the left than first time
<WebbyIT> mivoligo1, BTW since today you can update your SDK to last version
<WebbyIT> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06202.html
<nik90> WebbyIT: oh yeah..the latest SDK package has rev no 927..awesome!
<popey> any of you on trusty?
<popey> mhall119: you on trusty?
<nik90> omg, I broke the autopilot test in my keyboard shortcuts MP :/ ... I will fix that tomorrow...too tired now
<mhall119> popey: not yet
<mhall119> popey: I stayed on Saucy waiting for the Unity 8 builds to work there, now I just need the time to upgrade
<popey> i just re-enabled the ubuntu sdk ppa and dist-upgrade wants to uninstall ubuntu-sdk package
<nik90> popey: but is the sdk ppa needed on trusty?
<popey> i thought we always needed it?
<popey> i guess not
<nik90> popey: my impression was that the current development release doesn't need it..only the stable releases use the PPA. But I may be wrong.
<mivoligo1> WebbyIT: I've updated but ui toolkit stayed the same
<popey> yeah, you're right
<WebbyIT> mivoligo1, weird, did you try dist-upgrade?
<nik90> mivoligo1: I guess you might want to try tomorrow since the PPA for 12.04 does show the latest package. So may be there is a delay before they are copies to the other mirrors?
<mivoligo1> WebbyIT: nik90: according to this it is still failing to build for 12.04: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-ui&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<mivoligo1> Missing build dependencies: libthumbnailer-dev https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+build/5530474
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/fix-1267800/+merge/204115
<popey> WebbyIT: thanks
 * popey tests
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: cool, did you try if we can get rid of that "null" parameter by now?
<mzanetti> I remember it was required but I was told they're gonna remove it
<mzanetti> maybe this would be a good chance
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, let my try
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, nope, file:///home/rpadovani/Documents/ubuntu/touch/core-apps/1267800-build/src/app/qml/ui/AccountSelectorPage.qml:70: Error: Insufficient arguments
<mzanetti> hmm, ok :/
<WebbyIT> mivoligo1, try now, Robert Park fixed a bug about a version of a component of ubuntu sdk
<WebbyIT> bedtime o/
<popey> mzanetti: WebbyIT works well
<mzanetti> popey: nice, does it still open the dialog if there are 2 accounts?
<mzanetti> or more
<popey> not tried two yet
<popey> tried 1 and 0
<popey> interestingly with 0 you get the dialog, but you can press back
<popey> which takes you to the notes/notebook/reminders
<popey> which it shouldn't really should it?
<popey> i.e there shouldn't be a back button on that screen
 * popey tries 2 accounts
<mzanetti> true... this doesn't need a back button
<popey> want me to file a bug?
<popey> mzanetti: tried with two accounts but as you cant see which account is which.. its hard to pick the right one ☻
<popey> and there's no way to logout
 * popey files bugs
<mzanetti> popey: the missing name should be solved soon
<mzanetti> popey: mardy filed a merge today that fixes it
<mzanetti> but yeah, we probably need a logout too
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hey, wanna do this? ^
<mivoligo1> WebbyIT: afaik that was for Saucy
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: basically this shouldn't be a Page that is pushed to the page stack, but something else that makes it impossible to go to the main page except for logging in.
<mzanetti> and then a logout button to unset the token from the EvernoteConnection go back to this list
<ybon> popey: have you by change tried to install OSMTouch from the published click? (I've disabled online Dash search, and I don't know at the moment how to browser available click packages without the Dash :s)
<ybon> by chance*
<popey> bug 1274742
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274742 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App has a back button on the select account screen, shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274742
<popey> ybon: yes, i installed it on my other device, works fine
<ybon> cool :)
<popey> nice one.
<popey> one thing i did notice that you already know of
<ybon> I'm about to send an email to the ML, but better to be sure it works before ;)
<ybon> tell me :)
<popey> for me it showed underneath the map, not the black empty tiles, but the previous app i was using
<popey> i know you know this is an issue you cant fix, but you may want to mention in your mail, that underneath the tiles sometimes there's artifacts
<popey> bug 1274743
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274743 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App has no logout option." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274743
<popey> \o/ consecutive bug numbers
<ybon> arf, I've been disconnected popey and my bouncer doesn't give me anything :(
<ybon> you were about to tell me some issue :)
<popey> 22:59:11 < popey> for me it showed underneath the map, not the black empty tiles, but the previous app i was using
<popey> 22:59:32 < popey> i know you know this is an issue you cant fix, but you may want to mention in your mail, that underneath the tiles sometimes there's artifacts
<popey> lemme try and reproduce and get a picture
<ybon> ok, I see
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-30-230551.png
<ybon> the fact is that what you see below the loading tile is the app under
<popey> yeah
<ybon> so you can have another instance of OSMTouch running (installed with the old name)
<ybon> but still this is an issue, for sure
<ybon> Will add this in the email, yes
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-31
<ahayzen> nik90, have i broken something?
<Obrian1180> Buenas noches... Saludos desde Venezuela
<mardy> mzanetti: maybe the accounts page should be the one at the bottom of the stack?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> mzanetti, more contributions! \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/reminders-app/fix-1273111/+merge/204144
<dholbach> hey dpm
<popey> dpm: mzanetti https://plus.google.com/u/0/+marshallk/posts/Dx48KbSZieE
<dpm> popey, nice! I still like the Ubuntu feel better though, even if we don't have visual designs yet :)
<popey> ☻
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I'll pick this one, I have an idea: I'll fix both bug 1274743 and bug 1274742, cause both require to modify login page
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274743 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App has no logout option." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274743
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274742 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App has a back button on the select account screen, shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274742
<dpm> WebbyIT, mardy is doing some work on getting the authentication plugin merged into the reminders code. Perhaps it might be worth waiting for his branch to land before you start working on login-related bugs
<popey> dpm: these are more for the app than the plugin
<dpm> popey, that's right, but we're also going to change how we talk to the authentication from the app. I'm just mentioning to make sure WebbyIT doesn't start working on something that later needs to be reworked. Perhaps mardy can give us some advice
<mardy> dpm: actually, the branch is ready (IMHO), it just needs someone other than me to test it
<popey> ok
<dpm> mardy, can you add some instructions on how to test the branch? IIRC it needs the package with the trusted helper code, which has not landed yet, to be installed first, right?
<dpm> perhaps on the description of the MP?
<mardy> dpm: no, no dependencies
<mardy> dpm: just build it and run it :-)
<mardy> dpm: I'll propose another branch for the trusted helper, probably later on today
<dpm> mardy, ah, so that one just takes care of the merging of the two repos, right? I should have probably looked at it in more detail...
<dpm> WebbyIT, so it's up to you what you want to work on. If you want to wait for these changes to land and you're looking for something else, this is a potentially bitesize bug: bug 1273110
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273110 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Show activity indication when loading content" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273110
<mardy> dpm: correct: merges the two repos and adds the username retrieval in the account plugin
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mzanetti> morning everyone
 * mzanetti is still sleepy
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: cool, thanks.
<dpm> hey mzanetti, morning o/
<mzanetti> mardy: valid point
<mzanetti> dpm: will review soonish
<mardy> mzanetti: that's just an idea, probably using a dialog is better (and it would be nice if this page can be accessed from the toolbar)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Chinese New Year! :-D
<nik90> morning everyone
<WebbyIT> How can I find list of all icons on Ubuntu 14.04?
<WebbyIT> Icon for Ubuntu Touch...
<nik90> WebbyIT: there was this app which lists all icon theme and individual icon names
<nik90> WebbyIT: I cannot remember the app name :/
<WebbyIT> nik90, on phone?
<nik90> WebbyIT: no its a desktop app
<nik90> WebbyIT: the app does nothing else except show icons in an icon theme. A very simple app
 * nik90 hates it when you cannot remember stuff just when u need it
<WebbyIT> nik90, mhh, I didn't find anythig on bigG
<nik90> bigG?
<WebbyIT> nik90, Google :P
<nik90> :)
<nik90> WebbyIT: found it!
<nik90> WebbyIT: http://iloveubuntu.net/icon-library-10-released-support-ubuntu-1304-and-ubuntu-1310
<WebbyIT> nik90, awesome! Thansk very much :)
<WebbyIT> popey, could you top-approve this please?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/fix-1267800/+merge/204115
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, if it's ok, could you top approve this, please?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/fix-1267800/+merge/204115
<WebbyIT> I need it for the new branch
<dpm> nik90, WebbyIT, enjoy ;) https://plus.google.com/u/0/+DavidPlanella/posts/144iojDbjv5
<WebbyIT> dpm thanks :-) I think it's the same that nik90 linked
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: added some comments, needs fixing, sorry ;)
<dpm> ah, yeah, I missed the "Found it!" message
<nik90> Hehe
<dpm> also, I've just filed bug 1274895
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274895 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add mobile icons to the Gallery Showcase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274895
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, mhh, I put it in the delegate because it's the only way to access to accountService easily
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: hmm... looking at it I'm actually not sure why the AccountService element is inside the delegate
 * mzanetti gets the impression that the AccountService API is a bit weird...
<mzanetti> mardy: hey, can you explain me something?
<mzanetti> how does the AccountService element know which account it actually is?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, if I put AccountService out of delegate I have an error with accountServiceHandle. I suppose there is a strange link between the delegate and the account
<mzanetti> yeah... trying to figure what's happening
<mzanetti> the weird thing is that if AccountService is inside a delegate it has a method "authenticate()" if its outside the delegate, it doesn't
<WebbyIT> also in API documentation AccountService is inside the delegate:
<WebbyIT> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/
<WebbyIT> (see third and fourth example)
<timp> which package do I need to install to get cmake for gallery-app detect gstreamer-0.1?
<mzanetti> timp: tried with apt-get build-dep gallery-app?
<mzanetti> if that doesn't work its a bug in the packaging I'd say
<timp> mzanetti: thank you! that works.
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: in any case, as your branch is now I won't approve it cause this might break in certain circumstances
<mzanetti> will talk to mardy how to fix it
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, in which circumstances? If I put the Component.onCompleted out of delegate is sufficent to fix it?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: for example if the first item's onCompleted is executed before the model delivers the second item. not entirely sure how to deal with it yet
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, so, I'll push another branch for fix other two bugs related to login and I'll update this one when we'll find a solution
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: ok, cool
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: what I'd like to have is something like this: the app starts up, the first thing it does is to check how many accounts there are, if there is only one, select that, if not, open the list and let the user pick
<mzanetti> mardy: ^ I can't figure how to do this
<mzanetti> 'cause AccountsService need to be visible before they work (as a result of only working inside listview delegates for some reason) which imo is quite broken
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, for switch account icon is ok to use contacts-app-symbolic? It's the only icon in ubuntu-mobile theme with account
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: sure... just put some icon you think fits. as long as we don't have any visual design that's not really an issue
<mardy> mzanetti: sorry, was on lunch break
 * mardy reads the backlog
<mardy> mzanetti: so to check how many accounts you have, you don't need the AccountService, just the AccountserviceModel
<mardy> mzanetti: it has a "count" property
<mzanetti> mardy: yeah, ok. that works, but how would I call authenticate() on one of them?
<mardy> mzanetti: OK, then you need to instantiate an AccountService for the account you want to authenticate
<mzanetti> mardy: yep, that's where I'm struggling right now
<mardy> mzanetti: you set the accountServiceHandle to the one of the account you need
<mzanetti> mardy: for some reason I can't set objectHandle
<mardy> mzanetti: I don't understand, the current trunk seems to be fine; what are you changing?
<WebbyIT> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/fix-1267800/view/head:/src/app/qml/ui/AccountSelectorPage.qml
<mzanetti> mardy: I don't want to build up the page with the listView if there is only one account anyways
<mzanetti> mardy: we don't want the user to have to manually select the account
<mardy> mzanetti: IIRC the AccountServiceModel has a get() method, let me check...
<mardy> mzanetti: yes, it's there. So, something like accounts.get(0, "accountServiceHandle") will give you the handle you have to put in the AccountService
 * mzanetti tries
<dpm> does anyone know whether I can put an SVG app icon in the sources rather than a fixed-size PNG? "Can" being defined as "will it be used in the Launcher and the Apps scope"?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes
<mzanetti> dpm: all my apps use exclusively svg icons
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, so we can fix bug 1273704 quite easily, let me get an SVG
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1273704 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Icon isn't the right size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273704
<mzanetti> dpm: well, this bug is not really related to png vs svg I think
<mzanetti> dpm: its more that the png has a transparent border
<mzanetti> but still, +1 on replacing it with an svg
<dpm> mzanetti, the bug is there because the icon is square, and it should be rectangular (ratio width/height should be 8/7.5, I'm told). But yeah, in any case the SVG has those proportions and will fix it
<FuLgOrE> hi guys. My UT is fully up to date. Is there any way to make ENTER and BACKSPACE working in the terminal app?
<mzanetti> mardy: Object Accounts::AccountService(0x291ea40) has no method 'authenticate'
<mardy> mzanetti: impossible :-)
<mardy> mzanetti: I'll push a branch in a second
<mzanetti> mardy: ok :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: you've got a talent to reveal the tricky parts of the app :D
<mzanetti> mardy: do you mean a branch for accountservice of a branch for the reminders-app that does this?
<mardy> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/single-account/+merge/204219
<mardy> mzanetti: I tested it quickly, it might use some improvement
<mzanetti> mardy: this is what I was missing: singleAccountComponent.createObject(this, { "objectHandle": accounts.get(0, "accountServiceHandle") })
<mardy> mzanetti: looking at my code, I think we can do better, wait a second...
<mzanetti> mardy: as accounts.get() return a AccountSerivce already
<mzanetti> I thought that's it... but it seems to be a dummy QObject instead
 * mzanetti votes for AccountsModel::account(index) which returns the real thing, not having to do the createObject in qml
<mzanetti> imo those handles shouldn't be exported to qml at all...
<mardy> mzanetti: true, it was not easy to design that QML API
<mardy> mzanetti: I chose to make it as declarative as possible
<mardy> mzanetti: the other option would have been to return "the real thing" as you say, but then one would have to play with "Connections" elements or the "connect()" method on the signals
<mardy> mzanetti: I updated my last merge request, the code is much simpler now
<mzanetti> mardy: ok, cool. I won't merge your's as is as I'd like to have some of this in reminders.qml and don't even load the AccountSelectorPage if not required. but your branch helps me a lot to get that done. thanks!
<mardy> mzanetti: yw
<mardy> mzanetti: yes, that makes sense
<dpm> A very trivial review if someone can have a look at it! https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/bug-1273704/+merge/204218
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/init-account-rework/+merge/204228
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: this just handles the communication with the AccountService, still a lot to do for you on top of that...
<mzanetti> for example even if there are multiple accounts, we should store the selected one and reuse that.
<mzanetti> in case there are 0 accounts we need to launch the settings
<mzanetti> and there is no error handling yet
<nik90> dpm: can you top approve that MP. I reviewed and approved it
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, I start to working on it :)
<WebbyIT> thanks mardy !
<mzanetti> +1 ^
<mardy> WebbyIT: di niente :-)
<WebbyIT> mardy, ci sono italiani dappertutto :D
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> thanks nik90, mzanetti for the review
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<tefla> Hi! I'm looking for what I know on Debian as /dev/eth0 (or similar, em0) as the interface file, but can't find it on Ubuntu 13.10. Where am I going wrong? I am using the NetworkManager. Does this have anything to do with it?
<popey> tefla: this isn't a support channel for ubuntu, however it sounds like you're looking for /etc/network/interfaces?
<popey> tefla: when you use network manager, the interfaces file isn't used. indeed if you put interfaces in that file it will prevent network manager from managing that device. so by default we don't ship by configuring interfaces in that file
<tefla> Thanks for the clarification. However I am trying to create an app that uses the network dev file directly
<popey> tefla: an ubuntu touch app?
<tefla> so that i can create a socket using it.
<tefla> no :)
<tefla> #ubuntu?
<popey> well, the network device will be the same as debian, in /dev/eth0 or /dev/wlan0 depending on your device
<popey> cat /proc/net/dev
<popey> and you'll see the devices
<tefla> ok, so having my default connection using NetworkManager is getting me!
<tefla> Ah! got you
<tefla> thanks for the help, and sorry for spamming the wrong room
<popey> np
<timp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> timp, regarding the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<ahayzen> timp, the failure is that when a swipe delete has been confirmed the height isn't set to 0?
<timp> let me have a look. I only had a quick look to see which tests failed
<ahayzen> timp, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2447/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators/SwipeToDeleteTestCase/test_delete_item_moving_left/
<timp> it fails on AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on Standard.implicitHeight failed: 0 != dbus.Double(50.0, variant_level=1)
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, couple of questions: what's the best way to save favourite account? GSetting, Sqlite with QML or U1DB?
<ahayzen> timp, hmm i wonder wht bit broke tht lol
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I personally would go for QSettings
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, ok, thanks. Second: how can I call friends to add an account?
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: don't know, maybe mardy does ^
<ahayzen> timp, and why did ur tests pass?
<timp> that's.... ehm. weird.
<timp> ahayzen: I just checked again, they still pass on my laptop.
<timp> ahayzen: I'll try on my galaxy nexus now
<timp> ahayzen: strange. it works fine on my galaxy nexus as well
<ahayzen> timp, weird
<timp> elopio: ^ do you have an idea why AP fails on jenkins but not locally for me in this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
 * timp lunchtime, bbl
<elopio> timp: no idea.
<elopio> that's failing on the desktop, let me give it a try.
<mardy> WebbyIT: not sure what you mean... to add accounts you don't call friends
<mardy> WebbyIT: if you want to create accounts from Reminders, I've a branch for it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access/+merge/204191
<mardy> WebbyIT: BTW, testing is *very* welcome :-)
<WebbyIT> mardy, I don't want to add an account from app: if user press on "Add other account" I think the best way is to open Friend to add another account
<mardy> WebbyIT: not sure why Friends would be involved
<mardy> WebbyIT: Friends cannot create accounts, AFAIK
<WebbyIT> mardy, what's the name of account manager?
<WebbyIT> where you can add online account...
<mardy> WebbyIT: "Online Accounts" :-) But that is what the branch I linked above does
<WebbyIT> mardy, uops :-) Ok, I'll try it, thanks :)
<elopio> ahayzen: I got to reproduce the error. I think we are not hitting the delete button properly, and then the item is still there.
<elopio> I'm in a meeting, but will be back with you shortly.
<mardy> mzanetti: had any time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/account-plugin/+merge/203952 ?
<mzanetti> mardy: no, not yet, sorry
<mzanetti> the right edge animation to switch apps is driving me mad :D
<mzanetti> mardy: I'll try to get to it today
<mardy> mzanetti: thanks
<WebbyIT> mardy, could your branch work on desktop? There are some dipendences to install?
<mardy> WebbyIT: yes, it works on the desktop, there's one dependency which is mentioned in the description of the merge request
<WebbyIT> right, thanks
<ahayzen> elopio, ok so is tht my issue or the test?
<elopio> ahayzen: it's the emulator, it seems. We need to wait for the row to stop moving.
<elopio> let me try something.
<ahayzen> elopio, could it be because i have now fixed some of the animations tht weren't working before?
<elopio> timp: you don't get the error probably because your machine is slow :)
<elopio> ahayzen: likely. We need to wait for the animation to finish before we click. Otherwise, we will get the center of the button while it's moving.
<ahayzen> elopio, ok
 * ahayzen lunch bbl
<ahayzen> elopio, whts the best way of waiting for the animation to complete?
<elopio> ahayzen: I'm trying to find a way, but my autopilot vis is stuck.
<elopio> ahayzen: have you done autopilot tests before?
<ahayzen> elopio, heh i've done some for the music-app but my knowledge isnt tht gd
<ahayzen> elopio, i guess in the confirm_removal() in the emulators.py we need to wait until the animation is complete?
<elopio> sorry, things are crashing everywhere.
<ahayzen> haha no worries
<elopio> ahayzen: I don't know enought QML to understand what's going on. It seems to me that waitingConfirmationForRemoval = True is happening after all the animations are finished.
<ahayzen> elopio, so maybe waiting for tht to be true would  work?
<elopio> ahayzen: we are waiting for it to be true:
<elopio> self.waitingConfirmationForRemoval.wait_for(True)
<ahayzen> elopio, hmm yh i just saw tht
<elopio> it seems that after it's True, we still have another animation that I don't know where it comes from.
<ahayzen> elopio, ok i may have changed something then
<ahayzen> elopio, i'll investigate tonight see if i can figure it out, thanks for ur help, i've gtg now :/
<elopio> ahayzen: thanks to you. If I find something, I'll comment the MP.
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks
<elopio> I get it.
<mzanetti> mardy: I'm wondering why jenkins doesn't pick this up https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/account-plugin/+merge/203952
<dpm> mzanetti, because he's not a member of the team. We need to ping fginther to manually trigger the job ^
<mzanetti> dpm: ah, I see...
<mzanetti> dpm: I autolanding seems to be working tho
<dpm> mzanetti, top-approving triggers the job too afaik, so perhaps that was it?
<fginther> dpm, mzanetti top approving by a team member will trigger autolanding automatically
<mzanetti> ack, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/reminders-app/app-access/+merge/204191/comments/477181
 * dpm looks
 * dpm looks if Dani is still around...
<dpm> ah, you pinged him already :)
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, sorry, too many branch today. I'll work on this for improve login after mardy merge?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/init-account-rework
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: I'd say you test this and review it, if it works, approve it.
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: then mardy's branch deals with the case if there is no account at all
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: an you can handle the case if there are multiple accounts (with the switch account button etc)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: does this work you?
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, yap :)
 * popey hugs WebbyIT 
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: cool, I won't be online tonight. if you finish this and want to do more, check out the "shoot" branch and get it merged. then rework the camera workflow to reflect the design mockups
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: there needs to be a confirmation page that asks "Do you want to use this picture" etc
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, wow, ok :)
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: do you have the link to the design mockups?
<popey> they are in the blueprint
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/reminders-app-development
<mzanetti> popey: yeah, but for some reason the blueprint is not linked to the lp:reminders-app repo
<popey> yeah
<popey> added blueprint link to https://launchpad.net/reminders-app ☻
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, if it's the gdocs yes
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: yeah, that one... there are 3 pictures for the camera workflow. that's missing in the app so far
<mzanetti> well, one of the 3 is missing completely, and one looks bad and needs to become prettier
<WebbyIT> ok, I'll see what I can do
<mzanetti> popey: what I mean is, if you go to here https://launchpad.net/reminders-app and click on the Blueprints link on top, you won't end up in the blueprint
<popey> yeah, i know
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: no worries if you don't manage or don't have time...
<mzanetti> WebbyIT: just in case you want to do something while I'm away
<WebbyIT> :-)
<WebbyIT> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/init-account-rework/+merge/204228/comments/477207
<om26er> boiko, how do i get new messaging-app released ?
<boiko> om26er: you need to fill the MR submission checkist on the MR
<boiko> om26er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/system-apps
<boiko> om26er: then the reviewer fills the review checkist, and then we request to bfiller a new release
<om26er> boiko, hmm, thats a bigger task
<boiko> om26er: that's the new procedure for all packages it seems
<om26er> boiko, will fill the request once jenkins behaves and my branch lands
<boiko> om26er: well, that needs to be filled before it gets approved/merged
<om26er> boiko, even for https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/messaging-app/fix_introspection/+merge/203392 ?
<WebbyIT> Someone could review this please?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1274229/+merge/204311
<boiko> om26er: yep
<om26er> -    if (arguments.contains("-testability")) {
<om26er> +    if (arguments.contains("-testability") || qgetenv("QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY") == "1") {
<om26er> :p
<boiko> om26er: yep, I have done that for an MR that was changing even less code than yours did :P
<om26er> boiko, should I revert the status from 'approved' to needs review then ?
<boiko> om26er: doesn't really matter, cause bfiller will only pick the MR if it has both the submitter and the reviewer checklists filled
<boiko> om26er: no more autolanding on branches
<om26er> fun!
<bfiller> om26er: for any MR, you need to perform the steps in the reviewer section checklist here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/system-apps
<bfiller> om26er: part of that is making sure you manually run these tests: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/dialer-app
<om26er> bfiller, ok, will do.
<bfiller> om26er: once you've done that then we can get it released
<bfiller> om26er: just a heads up as well, the design of the dialer app is going to be changing alot, so I wouldn't write too many new autopilot tests until we know exactly what is going t change
<bfiller> om26er: hopefully you knew about that :)
<om26er> bfiller, heh, I have already written a few  ;) seems they will need to be altered later
<om26er> the good part is most of the work in those tests is logical so that will stay the same
<bfiller> that's good
<nik90> WebbyIT: I reviewed and approved your MP. Care to top approve it pls.
<WebbyIT> nik90, thanks :)
<nik90> WebbyIT: btw, your qbzr recommendation is so freaking awesome...helps out nicely instead of using the terminal
<WebbyIT> nik90, yeah, Trevino suggested it to me a week ago, it's very cool :)
<dpm> I use it all the time too!
<dpm> qdiff and qlog all the time :)
<WebbyIT> wow, I didn't know qlog, very interesting :)
<nik90> qlog?
<nik90> I basically used bzr q(commit, log, diff)
<nik90> they all work
<nik90> try out bzr qcommit
<WebbyIT> qdiff is the best, but also qcommit is useful
<balloons> ahayzen_, you about?
<ahayzen_> balloons, sortof...on a dodgy WiFi and gonna go out in a bit
<ahayzen_> balloons, whts up?
<balloons> ahayzen_, nvm actually I figured it out.. but, fyi, migrating music to cmake
<balloons> you'll see a mp soon
<ahayzen_> balloons, ooo cool :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, so we can cross compile?
<balloons> the world is our oyster, lol.. my motivation is to allow for usage of the click-buddy tool
<ahayzen_> balloons, awesome :)
<wardane> How do you simulate a pinch to zoom in Qt creator?
<WebbyIT> dpm, if you have time, could you please review this again? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/shoot/+merge/203418
<WebbyIT> Mhh, dpm isn't online :/
<WebbyIT> popey, this is for you :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1273637/+merge/204354
<popey> :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-01
<Mihir> hey WebbyIT
<FuLgOrE> hi. is it planned have whats app and wechat working on ubuntu touch?
<mihir_> popey: ping!!
<mihir_> hey nik90 :)
<WebbyIT> mihir_, o/
<nik90> WebbyIT: care to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-copyright-year/+merge/204380
<nik90> WebbyIT: it is a simple copyright update MP
<WebbyIT> nik90, you have to update copyright only you do a change in the file during the year
<WebbyIT> *only if
<nik90> WebbyIT: ah
<WebbyIT> nik90, I talked about this yesterday with a Debian Developer, because I had the same idea :)
<nik90> WebbyIT: alrite, I will revert that and do only for those files that changed. But It would be almost 80% of the files that were changed this year :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, yeah :D
<WebbyIT> It's a good practice to update files copyright when you do a commit!
<nik90> WebbyIT: done
<WebbyIT> nik90, sorry, I wasn't at computer, approved
<nik90> WebbyIT: Thnx
<mefrio> hey guys I am trying to import the U1db component in a QML file but it get an error saying that those component does not exist
<mefrio> I have installed qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0 package
<mefrio> is it a problem of my system?
<mefrio> oh sorry, it was just me doing a stupid thing :) solved!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-02-02
<Necros> hi everyones
<haneefmubarak> if ubuntu does not provide a new enough version of a library, is it appropriate to for an application to keep its own copy of the new version of that library to be loaded with LD_PRELOAD until ubuntu gets a new enough version?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<justCarakas> AkivaAvraham: o/
<AkivaAvraham> \o
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, whats new?
<justCarakas> that Im tired ? :D
<justCarakas> no sorry I didn't reply :) I was at a conference :)
<AkivaAvraham> I'm right there with you
<AkivaAvraham> exhausted too
<justCarakas> I also got some extra work because some ppl didn't want to do something :p so I don't know if Ill have time in the near future
<AkivaAvraham> np
<popey> Elleo: I added a "bad" feed to podbird and now it refuses to delete it :(
<popey> Elleo: I'll file a bug, nvm
<justCarakas> @popey is there a way to ssh into my phone ? I get Permission denied (publickey). but cant I use the pass I set on dev mode ?
<popey> justCarakas: I use phablet-shell
<popey> is your ssh key on the device?
<justCarakas1> and than my internet dropped, so if you answered I didn't see it :)
<ogra_> use phablet-shell once, that puts the key in place
<ogra_> then you can ssh phablet@<ip>
<justCarakas1> any way to do that when I'm not on a ubuntu pc ? im at work :)
<ogra_> hmm, no idea i havent used windows in 15 years
<justCarakas1> I have to work with a mac there
<ogra_> (nor a mac)
<ogra_> buut i assume you could push your ssh key in place via adb
<ogra_> if you have that on your mac
<justCarakas> nop :s
<popey> eh
<popey> you can make a key on your mac and copy that over
<popey> via adb
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> or push it to an internal webserver and wget it in the terminal app
<ogra_> or some such
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Australia Day! :-D
<sergiusens> justCarakas: ogra_ you need to install android's adb
<ogra_> well, he wants to ssh
<sergiusens> ogra_: right, but he needs adb to put the key in place first
<ogra_> just needs to get the key across somehow
<sergiusens> or if his pub key is on launchpad, download it from the terminal app :-)
<ogra_> as i said, hew could push to an internal webserver and wget as well :)
<sergiusens> yeah
<ogra_> or use launchpad, yeah
<justCarakas> I was able to edit the file on the phone :)
<ogra_> great :)
<Elleo> popey: yeah, thats already mentioned in another bug report
<Elleo> Elleo: will try to get that sorted when I next have a bit of time
<Elleo> popey: ^
<Elleo> must stop talking to myself... ;)
<popey> :D
<dholbach> davidcalle, are you looking at bug 1408644?
<ubot5> bug 1408644 in Ubuntu App Developer site "App namespace move to appname.devname" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408644
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes, should be finished this afternoon, any changes I should be aware of.
<dholbach> awesome, thanks
<brendand> ''ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1' is obsolete. Please use a newer framework' which is the newest one?
<dpm> ubuntu-sdk-14.10
<brendand> dpm, i wonder why it's not an option for me
<brendand> dpm, maybe my sdk is not up-to-date
<brendand> dpm, but when i try to update it no new version is available
<dpm> you might want to ask zbenjamin, perhaps he can help
<dholbach> brendand, which version of Ubuntu do you use? do you have the sdk ppa enabled?
<brendand> dholbach, utopic
<brendand> dholbach, no ppa
<dholbach> that's the problem then
<dholbach> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<dholbach> it's a design decision, not necessarily one I agree with, but you have to have the ppa
<brendand> dholbach, after adding the sdk i still apparently have the newest version
<brendand> 1.194
<brendand> seems ok now
<dholbach> brendand, ah, yes - ubuntu-sdk is just a meta package
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have an idea what might trigger bug 1413509?
<ubot5> bug 1413509 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Get logged out while editing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413509
<mhall119> dholbach: I suspect some operation is making an HTTP request that for whatever reason doesn't have the user associated with in, which is causing the custom middleware I wrote to delete the session cookie in the HTTP response
<mhall119> what operation that is, and why it's not providing a request.user, I don't have any clue to yet
<stephwilson> Hi guys, for those of you expecting the App Guide today, I'm sorry but it's been pushed back until the Web Team can push it live. Stay tuned. Thanks, Steph
<mhall119> I may have to try and make the middleware smarter about when it does and does not delete the cookie
<dholbach> mhall119, maybe it could log something when it does - although I guess it will be hard to get enough information to make the log useful
<mhall119> stephwilson: thanks, is this requiring an IS push, or just publishing it to the Wordpress site?
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, it would log every request where there wasn't a logged in user, which would be 99.99% irrelevant
<dholbach> hmhm hm ok :)
<stephwilson> Hey mhall119: Yes, that and the Web Team just need to Q & A it, as well as browser testing. I'm really hoping it will be done soon!
<justCarakas> anyone know how I can connect to my phone with adb ?
<justCarakas> i get the error device not found
<kalikiana> justCarakas: be sure it's not in charging mode but actually booted into UI, and try 'killall adb' just in case and try again, sometimes it gets confused
<nik90> popey: hey did clock get uploaded to the store? I already installed the click from trunk...so not sure
<popey> nik90: ^ did you get my mail about clock?
<popey> er, dpm ^
<popey> looks like not.
<dpm> popey, I did, but it might be better if someone could do the upload. Perhaps balloons_ now that he's online?
<dpm> sorry, didn't reply yet
<popey> ah.
<popey> balloons_: could you please upload http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.clock_3.3.192_armhf.click ?
<balloons_> whats the password? :-)
<balloons_> popey, done.. That was a big bump in version
<popey> "please" :D
<popey> thanks balloons_
<balloons> mm, that's better
<popey> nik90: thanks, sorry about the delay there. Uploaded!
<dpm> popey, so Spanish translations done :)
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/remix/+pots/music-app/es/+translate?show=untranslated
<popey> yeah! Just need to wait till 7am, right?
 * kalikiana gives mzanetti a mean look for maging such a professional and awesome td game but making it too hard
<dpm> yeah
<mzanetti> kalikiana: too hard?
<mzanetti> I can add an "extra easy" if you want :D
<kalikiana> mzanetti: well, what I mean in truth is, I'm not getting 3 stars in the first go, as you would in many games in the first 3 or so levels
<mzanetti> hehe :D
<nik90> popey: np :)
<popey> balloons: could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/generic-click-builder-utopic-armhf/output/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.572_all.click ?
<popey> balloons: also.. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.4.373_armhf.click please
<popey> balloons: also.. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/rssreader-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.shorts_0.2.357_all.click
<popey> balloons: please only upload the ones requested above for now.
<balloons> popey, ack, doing them now
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Cake Day! :-D
<dpm> davidcalle, guide looking great, added a bunch of comments
<davidcalle> dpm, awesome, thanks :)
<dpm> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ looking good, but there are quite a few old MPs. Perhaps they just need cleaning up? Some might even be obsolete
<popey> dpm: yeah, there's a few I need to remove that are obsolete. will do
<dpm> nice
<popey> dpm: the music app spanish translations (and probably other languages too) are too long for the various fields.
<popey> Suspect many translators never test on device (they won't have krillin) and probably don't test in emulator either
<popey> but just assume translation being correct in launchpad = job done, which is entirely fair.
<dpm> popey, do you have an example of the translations that don't fit?
<popey> see http://i.imgur.com/EST0Ryo.png & http://i.imgur.com/GE1k6Un.png & http://i.imgur.com/2yb6OZT.png
<dpm> popey, yeah, but there is not much we can do in those cases. For Catalan I used abreviations for _some_ of those, but it's still not optimal
<dpm> popey, the best thing, short of testing, is to add translator comments
<dpm> E.g on http://i.imgur.com/EST0Ryo.png
<popey> good point
<dpm> the code could say: "TRANSLATORS: this appears in a button that is only 12 characters wide on a Nexus 4"
<dpm> or something along those lines
<popey> ok, yes.
<popey> ta
<dpm> or if we want to keep it more generic, "TRANSLATORS: this appears in a button with limited space (ca. 10 characters)"
<dpm> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: you did the button the wrong way :D
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> really?
<mivoligo> it should show the action which happen after pressing it, like play/pause and 1x/2x
<mivoligo> mzanetti: might be because I the way named them :D
<mivoligo> *the way I named them
<mzanetti> hmm...ok. will fix
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, Ping! Did you manage to get some time to check it out, or has murphy's law swamped you with a critical bug? :)
<AkivaAvraham> zbenjamin, ^
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  i am here with you..
<AkivaAvraham> pong
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, anyways I'm happy to give you some more time; I understand your busy so just let me know
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  The idea would be to move the tests to the run configurations
<AkivaAvraham> okay sec
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  so when the project is loaded the AP tests get discovered and injected to the run configurations. the developer can simple select the test and hit the Run button to execute them
<AkivaAvraham> okay sec, I think I understand
<AkivaAvraham> creating a screenie
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, http://i.imgur.com/mdmL5o1.png  so...
<AkivaAvraham> are you talking about the run down on the bottom left? That pressing play would run all the tests from that menu
<AkivaAvraham> or the run in the project configuration, on the top highlight?
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  neither :) the "run configuration" in the middle
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, okay... but do you want the tests on that page that is shown in a list?
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  yes... so the user can choose what run configration to use when the green triangle is pushed ... it could be the app run what runs the app or it can be the test_1 ap test of the app
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, okay I am almost with you,
<AkivaAvraham> so its like this: You want to work on a test. So, you go to the run config, checkmark the test in question. Then, whenever run is executed, it runs that test.
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, You effectively want something like this: http://i.imgur.com/r2AXfdj.png
<AkivaAvraham> Expanding that will give you a list of autopilot tests. You can select a bunch, and clicking run, will run the tests you selected. If you do not select any; no tests will run at all; just the app.
<AkivaAvraham> I think thats a pretty good idea
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: as long you can select it from the Kit selector above the Run button
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, okay, so you will have run regular, and run tests.
<AkivaAvraham> run *selected tests.
<AkivaAvraham> default is to run all
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, one question; where do you want stdout to be put? A QMessageBox, in "3 | Application Output" or "10 | Test Output"?
<AkivaAvraham> I do it in a QMessageBox atm, just because its the easiest.
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  as it is a "run" output I would put it to the Application Output... definetly not to a dialog
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, so keep it simple, and have it in the existing Application Output? Not in its own seperate "Test Output"?
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  yes, the application output is fine...as it is in fact the output of the application what we run :)
<AkivaAvraham> okay well do. One last question, i'll ask in a minute
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, so essentially this: http://i.imgur.com/Z4TPN9o.png
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  yes
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, okay I know what I got to do then. Wish me luck :)
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  I wish you luck :)
<AkivaAvraham> \o/
<AkivaAvraham> Okay I am getting tired of the hundreds of bug mail i'm receiving from the core apps that I'm not currently active in. How do I unsubscribe, because It does not say I am subscribed when I go to the lp page.
<AkivaAvraham> mmmm sec
<AkivaAvraham> nope still can't figure it out.
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: Same problem here...
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, ;_;
<nikwen> It seems like we can't unsubscribe because the teams which we are indirectly members of are subscribed to the project. There'd need to be the option not to receive the messages from a specific team...
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, Yes, this is what I am seeing too
<AkivaAvraham> Email: None, members emailed directly
<AkivaAvraham> and I am merely an inderect member of ubuntu clock devs
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, maybe we need to file a bug
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: You're akiva on Launchpad, aren't you?
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, indeed
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, your not nik90  right?
<AkivaAvraham> https://launchpad.net/~nikwen
<AkivaAvraham> ah
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: No, I'm nikwen on Launchpad as well. Nekhelesh aka nik90 is someone else. ;)
<nikwen> You're an indirect member of a lot of teams via the Core Apps Test Writers team. (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-test-writers/+participation)
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, any idea where launchpad's code is hosted?
<AkivaAvraham> yes :P
<nikwen> https://launchpad.net/launchpad seems to work. ;)
<AkivaAvraham> ah
<AkivaAvraham> oh god, 4799 bugs outstanding :o
<AkivaAvraham> seem to be active though;
<AkivaAvraham> okay i'm reporting a bug
<nikwen> Seems so. There's a bug which is related (but not the same): https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/741028
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 741028 in Launchpad itself "No way to retract indirect team memberships" [Low,Triaged]
<nikwen> Please post the link to the bug.
<AkivaAvraham> will do
<nikwen> Thanks. :)
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, http://i.imgur.com/OxnPr2m.png I believe that should explain it
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: Yes, it really should. My inbox looks similar.
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, so if you don't want to receive spam; don't contribute to the core apps ever ! :P
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham :D
<justCarakas1> so I made a good choice there :D
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1415036
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415036 in Launchpad itself "Indirect team members can't unsubscribe to mail notifications" [Undecided,New]
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas1, lol :P
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, please confirm ~
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, make sure it says "this bug affects you" !
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: Done. Thanks for filing the bug. :)
<AkivaAvraham> np
<nikwen> It says so. ;)
<AkivaAvraham> ty for confirming i'm not insane
<nikwen> You're welcome. ^^
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, what are you working on these days btw?
<justCarakas_lazy> AkivaAvraham: is this a better nick ? :p
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas_lazy, ha you seem to be more busy than me
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: I'm working on a couple of patches. I have branches to be merged into the Ubuntu SDK, into the UI Toolkit and into the webbrowser. And I have a working branch for supporting compressed tars in the filemanager app.
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: What's about you?
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, oh neat; you are working on the ubuntu sdk too!
<IAmNotIAm> and this one AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> I'm working on a sdk plugin for autopilot3. Its already integrated into the hud, i'm now working towards this http://i.imgur.com/Z4TPN9o.png
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: Well, it's the first contribution. I found it annoying that the "Build translations" menu entry doesn't work...
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, oh I might be able to help you with that...
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: The fix is ready, I'm just waiting for it to get merged. ;)
<AkivaAvraham> I'm sort of groping with the plugin system too.
<AkivaAvraham> ah
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: Thanks for the offer though. ;)
<nikwen> The screenshot you sent looks nice by the way.
<AkivaAvraham> lol not really ~ but anyways if you run autopilot, you may find my plugin useful already. https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot
<AkivaAvraham> nikwen, the filemanager app is a fun app to work on too. That tar feature will be much appreciated
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, I think the coffee is getting to me ~
<nikwen> AkivaAvraham: I've lately added support for tars and zips, now it's about adding tar.gz and tar.bzip2 support. The only thing I need to fix is the test case.
<AkivaAvraham> someone bought me a coffee without asking me, and put a bunch of sugar in it. I dislike coffee, especially sugary coffee, but I feel bad for not drinking it. Now my chest hurts and I'm awake when I shouldnt be.
<IAmNotIAm> If it is a comfort AkivaAvraham I have that a lot without coffee :) I avoid coffee and suger for that reason because it makes it worse :p
<IAmNotIAm> AkivaAvraham: drink a lot of water :) that might get it out of your system
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, in Canada, we have steeped tea, and its delicious. that is my choice of caffeine.
<AkivaAvraham> hmmm good idea
<IAmNotIAm> I actually like this nick :D
<IAmNotIAm> when something goes wrong I can say well I am not I am :D
<AkivaAvraham> this coffee though literally feels like a drug...
<IAmNotIAm> wow, maybe it was drugged
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, with caffeine!
<IAmNotIAm> :p
<IAmNotIAm> maybe extra caffeine ? :p
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, its the sugar in it I think. I don't know how people can drink this regularly.
<AkivaAvraham> anyways I should finish my work and call it a night
<IAmNotIAm> well, your body gets used to it, and they get addicted
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, do you eat a lot of sugar?
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, I find I have a low tolerance for it these days
<AkivaAvraham> after cutting down on it, I crave it way less.
<IAmNotIAm> well, I had an extremely low tolerance, but thats why I slowely increased my suger input so I react less on it when I get too much sugar :)
<AkivaAvraham> wow; never heard anyone do that intentionally.
<IAmNotIAm> well I had it realy bad :)
<AkivaAvraham> Frankly, I am scared stiff of diabetes. People who get it... its like an internal leprosy
<AkivaAvraham> it just destroys every part of your body
<AkivaAvraham> you won't be able to walk eventually
<IAmNotIAm> true, but its not like you get it that easely :)
<IAmNotIAm> and it is treatable :)
<AkivaAvraham> I think you can get it easier than you think
<AkivaAvraham> and treatable... its putting a needle inside you every day and constantly monitoring your sugar input. It sucks
<AkivaAvraham> and I know many who got it without much of a warning
<IAmNotIAm> yea, it sucks indeed, wow, I don't
<IAmNotIAm> maybe it also depends on the region where you live and the sugar in the products
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, don't take it lightly. I thought initially that diabetes was just about having to give yourself insulin, but it actually will destroy your ability to walk, write, and eventually will shut down your entire body.
<IAmNotIAm> but it won't if you take your insuline
<IAmNotIAm> but it is indeed not nice
<IAmNotIAm> to have
<IAmNotIAm> but there are a lot of things you can get, and if you constantly live in fear of that you also loose somethign
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, it will if you take your insuline, just not as quickly
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, true fair enough.
<IAmNotIAm> I'm not going crazy with sugar :) don't worry :D and I still have a good BMI :)
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, \o/
<IAmNotIAm> I maybe work at sumo coders but I'm not over weight :D
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, if I sound paranoid, its the coffee, seriously. I have never felt this wired.
<AkivaAvraham> ha
<IAmNotIAm> \o\ |o| /o/
<AkivaAvraham> :D
<IAmNotIAm> I know what it feels like :) I once was like that for 24 hours :)
<IAmNotIAm> I hope it is soon out of your system :)
<IAmNotIAm> more water AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> I surprisingly don't have access to water atm
<AkivaAvraham> except for warm bathroom tap water
<AkivaAvraham> darn auto sinks
<IAmNotIAm> ow, can't you buy a bottle of water ?
<AkivaAvraham> IAmNotIAm, Iamnot made of money!
<IAmNotIAm> look for someone who buys you water ? :D akiva-thinkpad or ask the one who gave the coffee:p
<akiva-thinkpad> shes sleeping atm
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't want to wake her
<akiva-thinkpad> IAmNotIAm, okay time to go. See you around :D
<IAmNotIAm> cya :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I will be less wired next time
<IAmNotIAm> haha :D
<IAmNotIAm> and Ill be justCarakas again :p
<dholbach> dbarth_, do we have the "new header" available in HTML5 too?
<daker> dholbach: no yet :/
<daker> not*
<dholbach> ok, it's not bug 1294779
<ubot5> bug 1294779 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "Header font not consistent with QML" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294779
<dholbach> ^ I guess this one can be closed, right?
<daker> yes
<dbarth_> daker: the one you had in malta; it was looking awesome
<dbarth_> it's not the right one?
<daker> dbarth_: yes
<dholbach> dbarth_, bug 1292109 can be closed too, right?
<ubot5> bug 1292109 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "UbuntuUI API docs example of toolbar incorrect" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292109
<daker> dbarth_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/new-header/+merge/246618
<justCarakas> daker, is the new header finished ?
<dbarth_> let's land this baby!
<daker> dbarth_: i just need some API feedback from Alex
<justCarakas> so I'll finally be able to upgrade my app ?
<justCarakas> will this be backported to rtm ?
<dholbach> mhall119, what needs to be done to update the html5 api docs from trunk? (I'm asking because of bug 1315228)
<ubot5> bug 1315228 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "UbuntuUI Toolbar API - Incorrect HTML" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315228
<dholbach> daker, I'm going to use your rss reader example for some html5 workshop materials, so we can add it to http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/training - I'll let you know if I'm going to make any changes or anything
<sverzegnassi> Hi all! I need to load several images from a single QQuickImageProvider at the same time. Sadly, this is not possible since all the provider requests run in the single thread. Is this a good workaround, while waiting for QTBUG-37998 to be fixed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9899358/
<daker> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> daker, it's a really nice example
<daker> dholbach: thanks :)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  do you know how to update a click packag inthe stpore what have longer name than 20 chars? If I rename my package to a shorter one then it fails...
<dholbach> beuno: ^ can you help?
<beuno> that is... unexpected
<beuno> bzoltan, you have an existing app, longer than 20 chars
<beuno> \
<beuno> and it won't let you upload a new version?
<bzoltan> beuno:  yes, the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery
<beuno> bzoltan, that is a bug
<dholbach> beuno, come on - don't be so mean to bzoltan - let his app into the store!
<beuno> :)
<beuno> so, two options
<bzoltan> beuno: We can call it a bug too :)
<beuno> you upload it as a new ap completely
<bzoltan> beuno:  that would silly imho
<dholbach> all right guys - I leave you to it - it's dinner time over here
<dholbach> big hugs!
<beuno> bzoltan, right, we'll fix the bug, but it'll take a day or two
<bzoltan> beuno:  I would suggest to roll back the policy what is enforces this _non_ backward compatble restriction
<beuno> bzoltan, yeah, of course
<bzoltan> beuno:  I am not in hurry :) I can wait few days
<beuno> bzoltan, cool, leave it with me
<beuno> sorry about that
<bzoltan> beuno:  thank you, no worres...
<beuno> bzoltan, so
<beuno> I think this is because you're changing the namespace
<beuno> you have to uplaod with the old namespace
<beuno> using the new namespace makes it a new package
<beuno> which means, new rules apply
<bzoltan> beuno: is not there a new name space policy?
<beuno> bzoltan, yes, but there is no rename support
<beuno> existing packges use existing namespaces
<bzoltan> bzoltan:  OK... and it will not complain about the length of the package name
<bzoltan> ?
<bzoltan> beuno: ^
<beuno> bzoltan, correct
<t1mp> bzoltan: so new package for components gallery --> new t-shirt? ;)
<bzoltan> t1mp: that campaign is over I guess :)
<bzoltan> beuno:  is there a way to download to my desktop my app from the store... just a simple download
<t1mp> I wish they had this one for men :) http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1159
<beuno> bzoltan, you can from the app's page in myapps
<bzoltan> beuno: how? I do not find the way
<beuno> bzoltan, what URL are you on?
<bzoltan> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<beuno> bzoltan, so click on your app
<bzoltan> beuno: did that
<beuno> bzoltan, what URL is that?
<bzoltan> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/ubuntu/1095/
<beuno> bzoltan, so there's a "Download" fiald
<bzoltan> beuno:  nopez
<beuno> Download:
<beuno>     com.ubuntu.developer.bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/com.ubuntu.developer.bzoltan.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery_0.1_all.click
<beuno> no?
<beuno> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1095/download/
<bzoltan> beuno: thanks for the direct link... but there is no "Download" anywhere... dude :) you must have a special interface
<beuno> odd
<JamesTait> In the Technical Details section.
<dubstar_04> has this page been replaced: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/current/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.manifest-files/ ?
<rickspencer3> hey all, I noticed some apps have a sort of menu in the top right, you click on it and get a menu of actions
<rickspencer3> anyone know what component that is?
<rickspencer3> mhall119 ?
<brendand> rickspencer3, should the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<rickspencer3> brendand, ?
<rickspencer3> brendand, I'm looking for the name of the component to make those menus
<brendand> rickspencer3, ah - me too :)
<brendand> rickspencer3, for a second i thought you wanted to report a  bug
<mhall119> rickspencer3: pong?
<rickspencer3> hey mhall119
<rickspencer3> I thought that you might be able to answer my questions due to your encycolpedic knowledge of the ubuntu components and your time zone :)
<mhall119> heh
<rickspencer3> I noticed some apps have a sort of menu in the top right, you click on it and get a menu of actions
<mhall119> top right?
<mhall119> from clicking on the hamburger icon in the Header?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: like the one shown here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5svcj9qtukkt8o6/uReadIt-user.png?dl=0 /
<rickspencer3> mhall119, hamburger icon - yeah :)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, yup, that's it
<mhall119> that's done by the UITK for you if you have a page with more action that it can show in the Header at the same time
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/#actions-prop
<mhall119> so on a phone, if you have more than 2 actions in your header, you'll get that
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> mhall119, my issue is really that the options I have are hard to explain without text
<rickspencer3> so I'd like it just always be a menu
<rickspencer3> I guess that's nor part of the API
<mhall119> I don't think so, no
<mhall119> maybe in a future version the 'preset' property can be used to force all actions into a menu
<mhall119> zsombi: ^^ ?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: you can set head.preset:"select" and it will show your action label below the icon, but it will also hide the page title component
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> interesting
 * rickspencer3 tries
<mhall119> rickspencer3: did that get you any closer to what you wanted?
<rickspencer3> hi mhall119 thanks for asking
<rickspencer3> not really closer, no
<rickspencer3> I'll figure something out
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-28
<josharenson1> What video formats are supported on the phone? I have a MediaPlayer object in a qml app, and its giving me "error 2" which looks like "format not supported". File is mpg, and plays fine on the desktop (in the same qml app)
<zsombi> mhall119: no, it's not part of the API, but we can add extra configuration clauses to drive that. I would not put it in preset, as that one drives the layout more, and the flag, and this is about the actions rather than the complete Header layout. I think a bug/wish item could be filed against UITK to track that.
<zsombi> mhall119: however, don't forget that convergence will bring the Menu components, maybe that would cover this better
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Data Protection Day! :-D
<dholbach> hey daker
<dholbach> daker, how are you doing? how's life?
<dholbach> daker, I had a look at the rssreader example and I'm a bit unsure about what the lines in this section are there for: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/trunk/view/head:/examples/html5-theme/apps/rss-reader/app.js#L53
<daker> dholbach: yo
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<AkivaAvraham> Oh hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ah hi
<daker> dholbach: that's if you want to add a new feed
<daker> dholbach: from the toolbar
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I didn't quite understand why the parts below        if (url === "") {                were needed
<daker> dholbach: if the url var is empty the dialog will shake
<dholbach> ahhhhh ok
<daker> :)
<dholbach> nice!
<dpm> popey, when you've got the chance, could you go through http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ and see which ones needs attention/update or can be rejected?
<popey> dpm: yep.
<dpm> great, thanks
<rpadovani> popey, gcollura when do you have some spare time, could you please take a look to [0], read comments and leave your feedback? :-)
<rpadovani> [0]: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/closeBrackets150127/+merge/247690
<popey> rpadovani: sure
<bzoltan> popey:  I have read your feedback. thank you. I have seen the same, but I had to keep the app name otherwise the store would not accept as update
<popey> bzoltan: yeah, that was just the warning from the check tools... pasted for reference
<bzoltan> popey:  I will try to look after it for the next update
<popey> no worris. it's a warning, which means I generally ignore them :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: heya!
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, pong o/
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, http://i.imgur.com/Z4TPN9o.png
<akiva-thinkpad> ;)
<popey> hah
<davmor2> akiva-thinkpad: I'm confuesd why would you check popey for fleas twice ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> davmor2, Rigorous testing is ubuntu's standard
<akiva-thinkpad> davmor2, although the true story was me wrestling with a gimp text layer, and losing.
<davmor2> akiva-thinkpad: hahaha
<mihir> popey: ping
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, o/ havn't seen you in awhile. Hope you had a good new year
<mihir> hey akiva-thinkpad wish you the same
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/
<mihir> yes akiva-thinkpad i am in middle of shifting my home and family , so busy with that. Also settling with new job.
<akiva-thinkpad> congrats on the new job. Software Engineer I take it?
<mihir> Yes.
<akiva-thinkpad> very nice; glad to hear it.
<mihir> thank you akiva-thinkpad.
<mihir> i will be back with my time with in few weeks.
<popey> mihir: heya!
<mhall119> zsombi: indeed, menus (and HUD) might be a better option that adding more variation to the Header
<mhall119> rickspencer3: did you see zsombi's reply earlier?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I did not
<zsombi> mhall119: rickspencer3: we just discussed this with t1mp and we agreed that we will add a configuration property to Page.head which will allow you to configure the amount of actions to be shown in the Header: i.e if this number is zero, all the actions will be shown in the drawer
<mhall119> 01:02 < zsombi> mhall119: no, it's not part of the API, but we can add extra  configuration clauses to drive that. I would not put it in  preset, as that one drives the layout more, and the flag, and  this is about the actions rather than the complete Header  layout. I think a bug/wish item could be filed against UITK to  track that.
<mhall119> 01:03 < zsombi> mhall119: however, don't forget that convergence will bring the  Menu components, maybe that would cover this better
<mhall119> zsombi: is the plan still to let the default adjust to available space?
<zsombi> mhall119: rickspencer3: as wrote earlier, Menus might be more suiotable for what you need, but twe are a bit far from having that in the toolkit
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks
<t1mp> zsombi: hold on
<t1mp> zsombi: sure we need that? Currently you can set it in the style for the header
<zsombi> mhall119: in order to have that, we would need one of the Header building elements to drive it...
<zsombi> t1mp: you don't want app developers to mess always with the style...
<zsombi> t1mp: especially when we are talking about teh header...
<t1mp> zsombi: depends if it is something you want to change per-page or per-app
<zsombi> t1mp: well... yes
<zsombi> t1mp: if you want to have a change only on one page, then it'd be worth having a config property rather than creating my own app style, and setting that...
<t1mp> zsombi: true
<zsombi> t1mp: otoh, perhaps having style hints we could also overrule parts of the original style...
<t1mp> rickspencer3: what was the use case?
<t1mp> zsombi: do we have a bug for this yet?
<zsombi> t1mp: I don't think so, ast least I did not see any yet...
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<mhall119> t1mp: zsombi: I have not filed a bug yet
<davidcalle> dholbach, I also fixed the outdated https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/packaging-click-apps/ page. Since the SDK is always a moving target (in a good way!) I'm wondering if we shouldn't have a small disclaimer on pages with screenshots : <your SDK version may slightly differ from the one used to make screenshots for this page. If you are unsure about what you should do, you can ask for guidance at <irc link> or on AskUbuntu >
<dholbach> bzoltan, ^ what do you think?
<davidcalle> ...or something like that
<t1mp> mhall119: ok. Please send me the link when you report the bug
<davidcalle> "If you are unsure about what you should do, look for bzoltan on IRC" :p
<bzoltan> davidcalle: dholbach: sounds fair to me
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we could have a small plugin for that? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, good idea. I'll see what I can come up with. /me files bug
<dholbach> woohoo!
<mhall119> t1mp: zsombi: I'm not sure what to put in a bug report at this point
<t1mp> mhall119: "ability to move all header actions to the overflow"
<t1mp> mhall119: ^that's what I understood from it so far. But we can always tweak the description later
<t1mp> mhall119: adding a use case would be nice
<t1mp> mhall119: we agreed with design that we make it automatic like we have now, so I like to check with them as well what's the best way to do this, and it is easier if I have a bug to refer to
<mhall119> t1mp: ok
<keek> ^
<popey> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ is back down to a more reasonable size, more to do though..
<dpm> nice!
<dpm> good work everyone
<josharenson> Sorry to repeat a question from yesterday, but I've been offline... What video formats are supported on the phone? I have a MediaPlayer object in a qml app, and its giving me "error 2" which looks like "format not supported". File is mpg, and plays fine on the desktop (in the same qml app)
<beuno> josharenson, it's gstreamer underneath AFAIK
<josharenson> beuno: interesting, ill write a small, more confined app, and try other codecs to test...
<Z3> Hi, I would like to ask if it's possible to run Eclipse in Nvidia Jetson TK1 board. I would like to use it as a desktop pc, for developing and gaming (open source games, not intel games).
<Z3> including developing Android applications with Eclipse
<Z3> sorry, this was for other channel
<rpadovani> popey, if you have some spare time, I did a first implementation of favourite feature in calculator: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/favouriteImplementation20150128/+merge/247900
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-29
<marjinal1st> Is there a standart (or convention) for Ubuntu applications' structure? For example I'm developing a basic indicator app, how should I create the package structure? (I mean foldering -> src, data, po etc.)
<Hoboman2> Yo. Could I have someone scrutinize the fuck out of an indicator I'm building?
<Hoboman2> (does anyone live here anymore?)
<Hoboman2> It's python and GTK, with AppIndicator tying everything together
 * Hoboman2 abandons ship
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, o/
<dholbach> hi AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Curmudgeons Day! :-D
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<cor3ntin> Hello. anyone from canonical ?
<AkivaAvraham> cor3ntin, yes, but not me. Why?
<cor3ntin> AkivaAvraham> I am waiting for feedback for my apps. it's been like four months
<AkivaAvraham> cor3ntin, oh neat;
<cor3ntin> the app are already released, and really really need to be updated
<cor3ntin> as a result, users have tons of issue
<AkivaAvraham> mhall119, or popey care to deal with that?
<cor3ntin> I invested a TON of effort into the packaging
<cor3ntin> at first I was told to provide a tar.gz, and a guy name cleto was working on the packaging, then canonical decided I should do the deb my self, and so I did. and since then, no news.
<cor3ntin> in short, not a great experience for us or our users :)
<popey> cor3ntin: beuno is responsible for the desktop store..
<cor3ntin> popey> thanks :)
<cor3ntin> popey> maybe I should write a mail, is there an appropriate mailing list or mail address ?
<popey> I'm not sure there is a suitable list. ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com might be useful.
<popey> however, the people working on this are well aware of the queue
<popey> there was a long period where we had no resources working on the queue of desktop apps
<popey> we resourced that and they're working through the backlog (which is long)
<cor3ntin> we are talking about a several months long queue here :/
<cor3ntin> I try to get a package published since august according to the feedback page
<popey> yes
<popey> i can see the queue myself
<cor3ntin> if it's ""normal"" then I will wait
<popey> which is your app?
<dpm> morning davidcalle, I've done a few minor edits to the snappy porting guide, and I noticed that nearly every <p> is enclosed in a <div class="eight-col">. Is there a reason for doing that to each one instead of wrapping a set of <p>'s in the <div>? E.g. this is one place where I saw it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9934148/
<dpm> I don't mind which way we do it, but I was curious after I noticed
<davidcalle> dpm, several p inside an eight-col div is fine. I noticed it as well at some point when making the page, and I'm not sure how it happened (probably something to do with the google docs origin of the content), we were in a rush and it was more an awkwardness than an issue, I left it.
<dpm> davidcalle, no worries, no need to change it, I was just wondering if there was a specific reason
<dpm> thanks!
<beuno> cor3ntin, hi
<beuno> the backlog should be mostly clear by now
<cor3ntin> beuno> hi !
<beuno> what app is this>
<beuno> ?
<marjinal1st> Is there a standart (or convention) for Ubuntu applications' structure? For example I'm developing a basic indicator app, how should I create the package structure? (I mean foldering -> src, data, po etc.)
<AkivaAvraham> marjinal1st, somewhat.
<AkivaAvraham> marjinal1st, is this qml ?
<marjinal1st> AkivaAvraham: No, it's a simple Python GTK app, indicator
<AkivaAvraham> marjinal1st, not exactly sure if you could call that an ubuntu application :)
<AkivaAvraham> Ubuntu is using qt and qml these days. Some python here and there.
<marjinal1st> AkivaAvraham: Yes but, I'm planning to make it a DEB package for Ubuntu systems, maybe PPA for it. I need to know, how should I create a directory tree for source codes, data files, po files etc.
<AkivaAvraham> marjinal1st, I am not experienced on debian packaging, or gtk for that matter
<AkivaAvraham> sorry :)
<marjinal1st> AkivaAvraham: Thanks anyway :)
<AkivaAvraham> marjinal1st, is there any reason why you have to be using gtk ? if you use the ubuntu sdk, you can easily just create a click package.
<AkivaAvraham> and you can make it even work on the phone.
<marjinal1st> AkivaAvraham: I know, Qt-QML app development on Ubuntu is way better than Python-GTK. It's just a dummy app and I just want to release it.
<AkivaAvraham> Fair enough
<gcollura> popey, hey o/ I had an exams this afternoon, sorry if I missed the meeting *again*. I've requested your attention on this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-button-height/+merge/248053 because I need you to test it on krillin :) thanks a lot :)
<popey> hey gcollura, no worries
<balloons> rpadovani, you there?
<popey> gcollura: looks great!
<rpadovani> balloons, o/
<balloons> rpadovani, looking at lp:~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/bigNumber150122
<rpadovani> balloons, any idea?
<balloons> I notice the properties are a little different and seem a bit weird. None of the button properties ever show 'pressed', nor does kbdPressed ever get set to true
<balloons> the button area does change it's pressed property, but that's it
<rpadovani> balloons, how could be possible?
<balloons> you write the qml, not me :-)
<rpadovani> :D
<rpadovani> but it works until we change a var in a external library.. mhhh
<rpadovani> gcollura,  ^^
<balloons> rpadovani, so I would say we could change press to check for the button being pressed, as I had in mind originally. However, the app does need to set this :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, but I think autopilot fails are side effects
<rpadovani> balloons, I prefer to understand why it fails, not find a shortcut to fix jenkins
<rpadovani> balloons, meanwhile, do you mind to check this fail? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/closeBrackets150127/+merge/247690/comments/613712
<balloons> rpadovani, that's why it fails. you need to wait for the UI to respond
<rpadovani> balloons, is it so slower than the actual implementation?
<balloons> rpadovani, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943725/
<balloons> rpadovani, is what slower? jenkins? jenkins is slower than your desktop certainly and the phone also. But it fails full speed on my desktop for the same reason
<balloons> rpadovani, bzr: ERROR: Conflicts... aborting.
<balloons> It failed to build at all; branch has conflicts
<balloons> rpadovani, so I'll leave it in your hands, but anyone can certainly tweak the press method once the properties are set correctly
<balloons> do you have an open bug for this?
<rpadovani> balloons, ok, I'll check for conflicts - For slower I was thinking to the branch that fails. Atm jenkins doesn't fail on trunk, but the engine uses number - we want to swap to bignumber, and we have this fail. I was wondering if the engine is significantly slower
<balloons> rpadovani, ahh, I get it. So I imagine the old engine sets the properties correctly. But we can check that easily enough. have a branch?
<rpadovani> balloons, bzr merge lp:ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot
<rpadovani> this works
<rpadovani> balloons, this is the change which cause the fails: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/bigNumber150122/revision/73
<balloons> rpadovani, the original branch actually shows the same properties
<balloons> meaning again only the button area is set to pressed
<rpadovani> balloons, but in the original branch Jenkins doesn't fail - see https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-fix-click-package/+merge/247662/comments/612952
<rpadovani> this afternoon
<balloons> rpadovani, yes I understand. that' s why I kind of shrugged
 * balloons witnesses insanity
<balloons> rpadovani, me making whitespace changes seems to have made the branch happy
<balloons> color me slightly confused
<rpadovani> balloons, changes to autopilot or qml?
<balloons> rpadovani, lol, it just went on a nice run I guess
<balloons> autopilot of course
<rpadovani> ok :D
<rpadovani> balloons, because on the old calculator, the first version, we had a strange bug about memory allocation and some "console.log()" here and there fixed the problem
<rpadovani> quite funny, but so boring to debug
<balloons> it's possible the original could also fail. It would be nice to get those properties registering properly
<balloons> but hmm.. hmm
<balloons> there is something possible
<balloons> rpadovani, I think I know what's happening
<rpadovani> \o/
<balloons> works, I'll propose something
<gcollura> thanks popey :)
<rpadovani> balloons, thanks :-)
<balloons> rpadovani, shall I propose against reboot I guess?
<rpadovani> balloons, yap :-)
<rpadovani> gcollura, could you please topapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/closeBrackets150127/+merge/247690
<rpadovani> ?
<gcollura> rpadovani, done :)
<balloons> rpadovani, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/add-min-press-time/+merge/248061
<rpadovani> gcollura, balloons thanks!
<balloons> rpadovani, so I think what is sometimes happening is that the press time is/was effectively microseconds long and the UI doesn't have a chance to respond. Likely the migration to bignumber showed this as it seemed to occur for me when hitting '='. I assume the slightly longer overhead for calculations showed through
<balloons> does that make sense? you buy it? ;-)
<rpadovani> balloons, this makes sense, I don't know if it fixes all, but makes sense :D
<balloons> gl :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, do you know where is Andrea? It's a couple of weeks I don't see his pushes
<sergiusens> 0/win 21
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-30
<balloons> rpadovani, I don't actually. I've seen him working on branches for autopilot, but nothing for a few days
<nik90> Elleo: podbird release looking really good. Looking forward to more cool stuff.
<nik90> Elleo: I actually started working on the now playing page, but had to pause it for a while until I get back from holiday in india
<dholbach> good morning
<karni> Hi folks. Question - how does the phone/store figure which click version is "more up to date" - is the package version parsed? If so, would 0.1.12 be smaller or larger than 0.1.2 (what kind of sorting is used?)
<karni> You might find it's interesting I'm asking - I have actually not published an app yet, we went through the custom tarball, thus my question.
<ogra_> karni, it ises the same mechanisms as dpkg --compare-versions afaik
<ogra_> 0.1.12 would be larger
<karni> ogra_: thank you, I'll read up on --compare-versions
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Fun At Work Day! *8OD
<Elleo> nik90: cool, will look forward to seeing that :)
<mzanetti> hey, should it be possible to play .mkv's with the video player on the phone?
<karni> JamesTait: Hi James, hows it going? :)
<JamesTait> Hey karni! It's going well, thanks, how about you?
<karni> JamesTait: super busy, but pulling it off!
<karni> JamesTait: got a question for you buddy, you might know the answer
<karni> JamesTait: if there's a click in the custom tarball, and I put up an update to the store
<karni> JamesTait: what happens if somebody installs the OTA update *after* updating the app from the store (i.e. the custom tarball contains an older app version than is installed on the device from the store)
<JamesTait> karni, I'm not 100% certain (I'm just a server-side guy :-P) but I think the device has the smarts to use the newest version regardless.
<karni> JamesTait: anyone you could point me to who could possibly have that knowledge? perhaps I should ask in #phablet instead?
<JamesTait> karni, people who might know better: cjwatson, mvo, jdstrand.
<karni> JamesTait: s/just/*the* awesome server guy :)
<karni> JamesTait: thanks
<JamesTait> I'd be interested to understand how that works, too.
<karni> JamesTait: noted :)
<davmor2> karni: however 0.1.20 would be higher than 0.1.12 :)
<karni> davmor2: yes, but far more inteersting is whether 0.1.2 (not 20) is larger than 0.1.12. lexicographically it is not (it's shorter), but numerically it is
<karni> davmor2: forcing folks to use 20 just because their previous revision 1x has two digits would be rather poor "UX"
<davmor2> popey: if you see either of the music guys I love the opening page but that continue button is really hard to hit where it is and how small a target it is :)  But I do love the this is how to get music on your device screens
<sverzegnassi> Hi all! Need some help with docviewer-app. Could someone please review active MPs? Thanks!
<sverzegnassi>  https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+activereviews
<rickspencer3> does anyone know what version of qtparticles I should install on my desktop for development?
<rickspencer3> oops, nm, already installed :)
<ogra_> the installed version then :)
<dholbach> dpm, so yeah - initially I thought I'd write a small html5 app which loads some json from somewhere, which it interprets as list of categories of questions, where you would drill down and find what you need
<dpm> right
<dholbach> dpm, this proved to be harder (I have little experience with html5 and that kind of stuff) than I expected, not because of the SDK or our toolkit, but because I had little experience with it (getting json from somewhere, finding out about jsonp, finding out that that's a hack, etc.)
<dholbach> then I thought that messing around with json data is not going to be very inviting to people who have to edit it
<dholbach> and that's when a friend in the office mentioned hyde (in a totally different context)
<dholbach> and it looked to me like that was going to be easier
<dpm> gotcha
<dholbach> so just write all the content in markdown, style it using templates and then ship it as a simple html app
<dholbach> which would also be useful for offline use
<dholbach> dpm, I'll file a bug about making it easier to edit / work on it in the SDK
<dholbach> you're right - at some stage I resorted to using terminal/vi
<dpm> ok, I'll see if I can have a look at it
<dholbach> I'll write a short blog post inviting others to help out - sounds good?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good! It'd be good to get the opinion of daker or alex-abreu
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> let's switch to #ubuntu-webapps
<dholbach> I think they're going to hang out there
<dpm> ok
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  this week went with massive testing of the new SDK release from the DevTools PPA. We have captured few small issues and fixed pretty much all the bugs and implemented all the requested features. I decided not to land it on Friday :) But first thing on Monday will be a copy to the SDK PPA
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> bzoltan_, http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/98456803030/last-commit-on-friday-5pm
<dholbach> or http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/87284390953/friday-deployments-and-leaving-afterwards
<dholbach> or http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/37823969926/a-small-infrastructure-change-4pm-friday
<dholbach> seems the theme is quite popular :-)
<bzoltan_> i have only this - http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2014/10/31/a-coder-nightmare/
<dholbach> nice one :-)
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  So you agree with the Monday push :D
<dholbach> I'm not your release manager, but yeah, there's a lot of good to be said about breaking things early in the week :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, calling it a day for today, I'll leave you to it with the help app. It seems the experts' help was quite useful :)
<dholbach> dpm, all right - I note down all the feedback and then call it a day too
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> time to go to prepare the swing class to teach at 19:30
<dholbach> nice!
<dpm> have a nice weekend everyone
<dholbach> and I'll have to smarten up to go to a birthday party :)
<dpm> see you on Monday!
<dpm> cool :)
<dholbach> yep, have a good one!
<AkivaAvraham> is there an icon for ubuntu touch  in general?
<jonahbron> Hello!  Anyone know why the Ubuntu SDK might throw an OpenGL error on start?
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, never heard of that
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, are you an experienced sdk user?
<jonahbron> Yeah, it's never happened to me before today.
<jonahbron> I've built one app.
<jonahbron> (That wasn't a "yeah" to being experienced)
<AkivaAvraham> lol
<jonahbron> I wouldn't say I'm experienced, but I know my way around it.
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<AkivaAvraham> you've got it to run before is what I'm asking
<AkivaAvraham> to which you have
<jonahbron> Yes, totally.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, where are you seeing the error? QMessageDialogue, or stderror in the terminal?
<jonahbron> It says "Failed to create OpenGL context ...." in a dialog box
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jonahbron> I did try starting in a terminal, but no fatal errors show there.
<jonahbron> 14.10.
<AkivaAvraham> okay very strange
<jonahbron> I tried deleting ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/
<AkivaAvraham> what did google tell you?
<jonahbron> That didn't help.
<jonahbron> Much less than I expected, I couldn't find anyone experiencing the issue.
<jonahbron> I found one bug in Launchpad from 2012, but that was supposedly fixed.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, did you try searching qtcreator?
<jonahbron> I did.
<jonahbron> Also tried uninstalling it altogether and re-installing.
<AkivaAvraham> mmmmm try #qt-creator ; the devs there are really good at answering
<jonahbron> And switched to the Ubuntu SDK PPA.
<jonahbron> Sweet, thank you.
<jonahbron> I'll try there.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, have you tried any other qt5 apps?
<jonahbron> I tried the one I built, it throws the same error.  But in the terminal, instead of in a dialog box.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, it sounds like an opengl anomaly.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Okay.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Fix it.
<jonahbron> I rebooted and now it's working.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, that was it?!
<jonahbron> Yup.
<jonahbron> I guess I hadn't tried turning it off and on again.
<jonahbron> The cardinal sin.
<AkivaAvraham> you know; i have errors like that too, and yah
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, guess were just so used to uptime on linux :P
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Yeah, I usually just put it to sleep.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, btw
<AkivaAvraham> what app did you write?
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham A time tracking app that connects to Freshbooks.
<jonahbron> Creatively called "FreshbooksTimer".
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Probably a copyright infringement, I can always change it later if they decide to sue me. https://github.com/jonahbron/FreshbooksTimer
<jonahbron> *trademark infringement
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, do me a favour?
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham sure?
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, could you post your app, maybe a demo of it on http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev ?
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Totally.
<AkivaAvraham> :D
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, oh and what is your favourite programming language?
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham I might get shanked for not saying "JavaScript", but my favorite language is Python.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, okay well to be super cool; you should also switch your reddit flair to python or javascript. Or Opengl... I think its on there too :P
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham I actually don't know what that means, or what it would do.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham or what it is now.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, on reddit, if you go ctrl f, and search for "flair", you can choose a symbol to represent your username
<AkivaAvraham> its like an avatar
<AkivaAvraham> ah we do have opengl :)
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham I guess I'm super cool now.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham do you know if there's a way to search the directory of Ubuntu Touch apps?
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham so I can link to it.
<AkivaAvraham> which directory?
<jonahbron> Apps in the Ubuntu Touch software center.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, Not me personally. I'm sure there is a way to do it.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Posted. http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2u8gqd/ubuntu_touch_app_to_track_time_on_freshbooks/
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, upvoted
<AkivaAvraham> thanks a ton
<AkivaAvraham> if you subscribe; that helps too :)
<AkivaAvraham> you won't get any mail; don't worry
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham No problem.  What is your motivation for me to post it?
<AkivaAvraham> it just bookmarks it
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, oh to help the ubuntu-touch developer community grow
<AkivaAvraham> to more people, the more that will get involved.
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham What is your part in that?
<jonahbron> In growing the community.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, I'm a volunteer, and I like what ubuntu stands for. The community is my favourite among the linux distributions, and I think the project has a great vision behind it.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham very nice.
<AkivaAvraham> Thanks :)
<AkivaAvraham> What about you?
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham I'm an avid Ubuntu user.  I think Ubuntu Touch is really cool, so a while back I took a few days to build an app that would be useful to me.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham I've done some test installations on my own phone for brief periods, but I don't use it solely on my phone yet.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Until it's improved, Ubuntu will stay on the desktop and the server for me.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, i want to get a device, but none work on the bandwidth for wind mobile ;_;
<jonahbron> Are you talking about cell technology incompatibility?  Or just insufficient speed?
<AkivaAvraham> incompatability
<AkivaAvraham> the bandwidth wind uses isn't compatible with bq or meizu's ubuntu touch phones.
<AkivaAvraham> darn north america
<AkivaAvraham> What about you?
<jonahbron> Oh, I see.
<jonahbron> I have a Nexus 4.  I probably wouldn't get an actual Ubuntu Touch phone, I'd just install it on a compatible Android phone.
<jonahbron> I'll probably install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4 the next time I upgrade.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, well nexus 4 is the official developers platform, it is supported
<AkivaAvraham> i'm surprised you havn't already.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham yeah, it's worked well in the past when I've tried it.
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham I have tried it.
<AkivaAvraham> jonahbron, I loved it when I got to try it
<jonahbron> AkivaAvraham Same.  I found myself wanting to swipe from the right edge after I switched back to Android.  I especially liked the notification menu.
<AkivaAvraham> ha ha exactly!
<AkivaAvraham> brb
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-31
<hellboy> ubuntu guys
<Guest15761> who
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-02-01
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<Huluti> Hi !
<Huluti> Can someone test my soft ? https://github.com/Huluti/Coulr
<sturmflut> Huluti: Seems to work quite well, http://imgur.com/Fg7h6nx
<Huluti> Thanks what is your distro please ?
<sturmflut> Huluti: Ubuntu 15.04
<Huluti> Ok thank you !
<Huluti> And for info what is your de ?
<sturmflut> Huluti: I just ran "qmake" and "make -j4" manually
<Huluti> sturmflut: Ok
<Huluti> Just added a new functionnality to Coulr : https://github.com/Huluti/Coulr
<ybon> humm, seems that the location API changes recently, nope? It doesn't work anymore on OSMTouch
<ybon> I need to dig on that
<zmaj_> which video formats does the video elemnt in the ubuntu skd support?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-01
<m_jimmer> Hi there I am creating a application  and nothing is showing up after compile All I have is a mainview and a loader under it that has a page that loads . Any suggestions ?
<m_jimmer> Here is the code http://pastebin.com/nMFVWQsA
<m_jimmer> my main.cpp  http://pastebin.com/mzdHfMBd
<m_jimmer> I snipped some of the imports but nothing major
<m_jimmer> anyways the loader says that everything is loaded up alright . but no window shows up at all.
<m_jimmer> If I build the application with out Ubuntu-Componets with my Downloaded Qt kit it shows up and works ... not sure what is going on here.
<m_jimmer> I have to reboot brb
<m_jimmer> Ok I think I figured it out.  It s not linking to some internal libs.  Tim to debug why.
<m_jimmer> what is odd is that it builds with no errors and says that it is linked.  But when I run ldd the two internals are not found.  Super odd
<m_jimmer> Note:  Ubuntu applicaitons must use QQuickView the QQmlApplicaiton can not render on its own.  That must be a bug.
<dholbach> good morning
<m_jimmer> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi m_jimmer
<m_jimmer> Hey dholbach .  Hope that you are doing wonderful . I am doing Ok .  deving up a application. Trying to figure out how I can make it so close to Qt default components and also close to Ubuntu ones.
<dholbach> I'm doing well, thanks :-)
<dholbach> all the best with your app!
<m_jimmer> thanks :)
<m_jimmer> does anyone know about the Dialogs on the phone ?  Like when they pop are they always center in ?  Or do I need to do math for x and y ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Monday, and happy Freedom Day! 😃
<m_jimmer> So I am making a login thingy at the moment and was wondering whta you all thought was a good passwd.   I was thinking of having something like  "extremely poor,poor ,Ok, good,Great"   I am making this QRegEx and just whanted to see whta you all thought
<m_jimmer> Like it is on a scale of 0 -- 100 . Or well if it goes above 100 then it is still 100
<m_jimmer> http://postimg.org/image/wcjdymy7n/  << For a better Idea
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> hola people I'm having issues with Tabs
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14848705/
<mivoligo> JMulholland: Hi! I managed to create other numbers based on those Ubuntu CD covers, so you don't have to find them for me :)
<mivoligo> ahoneybun: what kind of problem?
<ahoneybun> mivoligo, I can't get my About.qml page to load which causes the whole app not to start in the SDK
<ahoneybun> it is the 4th Tab in that pastebin
<mivoligo> what error you get?
<ahoneybun> Type About Unavailable
<ahoneybun> I updated all the files to Ubuntu.Components to 1.3 from 1.1 I think
<ahoneybun> but the other Tabs don't give that error
<mivoligo> can we see rest of the code?
<ahoneybun> I posted the main.qml
<ahoneybun> want the About.qml?
<mivoligo> yes, please :)
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14848811/
<ahoneybun> I'm also getting this:  About.qml:25 ListItem.Header - ListItem is not a namespace
<ahoneybun> not sure why
<ahoneybun> I removed all the ListItems and still it is there
<mivoligo> you have "import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 1.3 as ListItem"
<ahoneybun> yes?
<mivoligo> 3rd line
<ahoneybun> what's wrong with it?
<mivoligo> there's no version 1.3 AFAIK
<ahoneybun> mm
<mivoligo> and it's not needed really :)
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Standard/
<ahoneybun> I remove it and the same thing
<ahoneybun> the error talks about a line that is not even there anymore
<mivoligo> hmmm... that's strange, how do you run it?
<ahoneybun> from the SDK?
<mivoligo> to the phone?
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> I can't even get it to run on the desktop
<ahoneybun> I've added back the Header and Standard to the same error
<ahoneybun> hell I've deleted the file and still get it
<mivoligo> maybe it runs the same build every time
<ahoneybun> maybe
<m_jimmer> ahoneybun,  go to your qt install dir see it is is there. read the qmldir file if you have wrong version
<ahoneybun> qt install dir?
<m_jimmer> like /usr/lib/x86_64/qt5/qml
<m_jimmer> like /usr/lib/x86_64/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems
<m_jimmer> ahoneybun,  you can find that out with qmake -query
<ahoneybun> but I'm not using qmake
<m_jimmer> there is  a var call QT_INSTALL_QML
<m_jimmer> that does not matter
<ahoneybun> I have the dir x86_64-linux-gnu
<m_jimmer> qmake is also a command line tool and the command "qmake -query" is just that
<ahoneybun> no Ubuntu folder
<m_jimmer> what does "qmake -query | grep QT_INSTALL_QML"
<m_jimmer> say
<ahoneybun> QT_INSTALL_QML:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml
<m_jimmer> what is under /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu ?
<m_jimmer> ahoneybun,  you just replace the dots in your import with / : )
<ahoneybun> I found the qmldir
<ahoneybun> ???
<ahoneybun> I have 1.3
<m_jimmer> : )  what is the error that you are getting on import ?
<m_jimmer> maybe you are using wrong kit ?
<ahoneybun> it is the desktop
<m_jimmer> or lib is not so good ? there are ways to test that also.
 * ahoneybun throws the SDK out the window
 * ahoneybun also needs more coffee
<ahoneybun> file:///home/aaron/Projects/2.0/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy/main.qml:57 Type About unavailable
<ahoneybun> file:///home/aaron/Projects/2.0/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy/components/About.qml:25 ListItem.Header - ListItem is not a namespace
<ahoneybun> those are my 2 errors
<m_jimmer> ahoneybun,  are you sure that the "namespace"
<m_jimmer> there it is
<m_jimmer> call it something else lol
<ahoneybun> what?
<m_jimmer> import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 1.3 as IAmAwesome
<ahoneybun> that is what the Docs say
<m_jimmer> bad docs lol
<ahoneybun> ...
<ahoneybun> same thing
<m_jimmer> you have to also change About.qml:25 ListItem.Header - ListItem is not a namespace
<ahoneybun> and this is why you should not try to fork something
<m_jimmer> to IAmAwesome.Header
<ahoneybun> ................................
<ahoneybun> same error
<ahoneybun> same no matter what
<ahoneybun> so I have 2 Run things
<ahoneybun> UbuntuBegginer and QML Scene
<m_jimmer> Now that is odd.  what is     ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> so it was some old build I think
<m_jimmer> ;)
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> so Tabs are handled differently now
<ahoneybun> ???
<ahoneybun> my tabs are not working now
<m_jimmer> you could also hard run qmlscene by its full path to make sure.  and Run ldd against th libs to make sure that there is missing libs .
<m_jimmer> ahoneybun, IDK I just started with Ubuntu sdk last night.  I just know Qt Real well
<ahoneybun> main.qml
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> I'm really crap at it
<ahoneybun> my app was last updated 7 months ago
<ahoneybun> so lots of changes
<m_jimmer> I gave up on the Ubuntu ui toolkit and made my own because Qml profiler said there was way to may loaders and taking to long for things to load
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> Loaders?
<ahoneybun> mm
<m_jimmer> but that is just me.  I have nothing against it
<ahoneybun> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.Tabs/
<m_jimmer> not bashing anything here.
<ahoneybun>   source: (tabs.selectedTab === externalTab) ? Qt.resolvedUrl("MyCustomPage.qml") : ""
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering if I have to do this now
<ahoneybun> this seems to now work anymore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14848877/
<m_jimmer> ahoneybun,  there is nothing wrong with one or two loaders that you use as a Singleton object it is when you haev 10 of them running
<ahoneybun> don't make my head hurt anymore dude lol I still have to go to work yet
<ahoneybun> I think I might go back to GTA5
<ahoneybun> lol
<m_jimmer> what is GTA5 ?
 * m_jimmer googles sorry 
<ahoneybun> video game?
<m_jimmer> Yeah I jsut seen that
<m_jimmer> just *
<m_jimmer> I am writing encryotion lib and getting caught in a "what comes first the chicken or the egg "  Thingy
<m_jimmer> but it is fun :)
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> it worked
<m_jimmer> awesome :)
<ahoneybun> well
<m_jimmer> good job.
<ahoneybun> the app started
<ahoneybun> just missing one tab
<ahoneybun> funny
<ahoneybun> the one I thought would work
<ahoneybun> and it's back up
<ahoneybun> everything is working
<ahoneybun> always on the first launch the Label is flowing into the Tabs
<popey> balloons, so, what needs doing to un-dead the jenkins zombies? https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/ ?
<balloons> popey, aye.. Weird stuff indeed
<balloons> popey, it's the ole java.io.IOException: No space left on device
<balloons> popey, so I'll reduce the number of builds to keep on everything, and ask IS to clear up some space on the node
<popey> how did you know it's disk space, where'd you see that?
<popey> oh, i see, click dead :)
<balloons> https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/computer/ shows status, and yea :-)
<popey> balloons, do i see things getting processed now?
<popey> balloons, do i need to manually chug through each merge and re-approve them?
<ahoneybun> anyone having Labels over flow to the top Tab?
<ahoneybun> but only on the device not in the Local build
<ahoneybun> mm the ActionBar does not work right with Tabs I see
<balloons> popey, if things got unapproved, yes. But they shouldn't have been toggle off -- they never ran
<popey> e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/sdk-1-3/+merge/284454
<popey> approved, not merged
<popey> gah, conflicts
<popey> renatu, seen those conflicts on your calendar merges?
<balloons> Happy Birthday DanChapman. In a few hours anyway. Nonetheless, enjoy yourself!
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, around?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> have you had problems with Labels overflowing into Tabs?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, define overflowing?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and what are they inside?
<ahoneybun> the Tab
<ahoneybun> let me get a ss
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/tqpuKVT
<ahoneybun> but once you switch Tabs it is fine
<ahoneybun> just on first launch
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, hmm, what is the content inside the tab inside? like a Page ? or something
<ahayzen> and is it flickable ?
<ahoneybun> well each tab is in it's own qml file
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> it does not happen on the desktop though
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, maybe the new sdk version has made it worse
<ahoneybun> mm maybe
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, does it happen on all the tabs?
<ahoneybun> I mean I could just take the Label off
<ahoneybun> well I have a Label on another tab but it renders it fine
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, compare the differences :-)
<ahoneybun> and when I switch back to the home tab it looks fine
<ahoneybun> I have, I've copied it all
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, can you pastebin the tab code for the one that is bad?
<ahoneybun> remember it works fine once you switch to a different tab and back
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14852592/
<ahoneybun> I do need to file a bug against the lock screen too
<ahoneybun> since Dec really
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, how is the tab part defined in the other file ?
<ahoneybun> I really want to use actions on the listitems to have a button to click to open the links too but that is another story lol
<ahoneybun> in the main.qml ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah that one
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14848877/
<m_jimmer> what is the i18n in C++ so I can translate that also ?
<m_jimmer> thanks
<m_jimmer> example
<m_jimmer> QString fooBar = QString("Some Random String that says %1").arg("Hello");            tr(fooBar);
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, maybe the Column needs to be anchored to the flickable or needs a height set? i'd have to play about with it to figure it out
<ahoneybun> looking at that SS I see that it says About yet it should say Home
<ahoneybun> mm
<dobey> m_jimmer: use standard gettext in C++
<m_jimmer> dobey,  not sure what you mean.  Here is a function  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14852628/
<dobey> m_jimmer: so you'd just do QString(_("Foo bar %1")).arg("Hello") for example, don't recall exactly which header to include that defines _ though
<m_jimmer> ok.  there is a thing like in Qt like tr() ? but your guys translation functions ?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, changing the anchor margins of the flickable did something good
<dobey> we don't generally use Qt's translations feature; we use gettext instead, as Qt's thing is specific to Qt
<ahayzen> heh ahoneybun does it start correct when you then go to another tab and back again?
<m_jimmer> dobey, is there a IFDEF for Ubuntu Sdk that you know of ?
<ahoneybun> yea when I switch tabs
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and try on the Page putting anchors { fill: parent }
<dobey> m_jimmer: i don't think so, no. the ui toolkit APIs are not exposed via C++
<ahoneybun> what margins can I edit just for the top?
<dobey> m_jimmer: you could just define all the strings in QML instead, and have the c++ set a property to fill in args as needed, and use the QML APIs for translations then
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, topMargin ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, but really it should work doing fill: parent etc... like it work for us in Music
<ahayzen> (our tab component starts here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/music-app.qml#L640 )
<m_jimmer> Ok yeah I was thinking that I would set a global var that is if u_sdk then  blah blah blah . if not use Qt.  I am trying to make this so It is very very easy to compile against Qt with or without the SDK
<m_jimmer> thanks dobey  ^^
<ahoneybun> in the flickable?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, in the Page {} in the main.qml
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, oh!
<ahayzen> oh no you already do that
<ahoneybun> atm I'm wondering why it says About rather then Home
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ah, magic maybe it is on the wrong tab?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, try setting the currentTabIndex
<ahoneybun> ?
<dobey> m_jimmer: i don't know what you're writing but if you're just doiong pure Qt, then use the standard Qt translations feature I guess.
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, for example ...  tabs.selectedTabIndex = 0
<ahayzen> we do that on startup
<ahoneybun> that topMargin trick lowers it on when  you switch but what ever
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, but then does it still say the About rather than Home?
<ahoneybun> when I switch to another tab and then Home it say Home the second time
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, add to your Tabs {} ... Component.onCompleted: selectedTabIndex = 0
<ahoneybun> mm that currentindex thing is losing me
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i think it is just showing the last one you define
<m_jimmer> dobey,  Do you know about the confinement of a applicaiton in the sdk?  I am writing a app that is a mix between ansible tower and nagios . and was jsut thinking about sftp or scp bindings.,  That brought up the thought of do I need my own file manager to get access to upload files ect .
<ahoneybun> all my tabs?
<ahayzen> so Home = 0, Contribute = 1, Family = 2, About = 3 ... so they order you define them get an inex
<ahayzen> *index
<m_jimmer> property alais tabsChilderen :  mainTab.children
<m_jimmer> err sorry
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> not sure I'm putting them in the right place
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14852701/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, no in the Tabs {} ;-)
<ahoneybun> I did :)
<m_jimmer> dobey,  like if I am to write a exposed QDirAbstractModel or something and then expose to Qml can I read | write to files ?
<dobey> m_jimmer: your app can't read arbitrary files from disk.
<m_jimmer> System wide.  Or do I need to do some tricks.  Like switching users with pam or something
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14852714/ :-)
<dobey> m_jimmer: you would need to use content-hub API if you to be able to read files from somewhere
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, in the Tabs {} .. not the Tab {} ;-)
<m_jimmer> dobey,  thanks  will look at that code.
<m_jimmer> dobey,  what about creation of files with QFile QDir ect if I place in application dir ?
<m_jimmer> dobey,  another reason I ask is because I have encryption lib that is needed to unlock files to log into applicaiton and want to make sure that I can run try and catch against
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> damn Ubuntu.Components 1.3
<popey> haha, i love that a youtube video showing the ubuntu phone terminal is currently at the top of /r/linux :) https://www.reddit.com/r/linux
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, does that not even fix the wrong label?
<m_jimmer> dobey,  or mayb I have to do something crazy like make lxc container for just this application. But then it is like getting to C groups could be real odd and time consuming
<ahoneybun> well I had the topMargin on so idk
<dobey> m_jimmer: you can only mess with files within the application's XDG directories
<m_jimmer> Is there no way to make the file system more then read only ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, anyway i've got to go, good luck :-)
<ahoneybun> no
<m_jimmer> like a trick
<ahoneybun> thanks as always
<dobey> m_jimmer: i'm not entirely sure what you're doing, but it sounds like you are making things way more complex than they should be
<dobey> m_jimmer: there is, but it's not something that people should be doing in general
 * ahoneybun is tempted to flash Android back
<dobey> m_jimmer: if making the root FS read-write is a requirement of your application, you're not developing an application for the phone
<m_jimmer> dobey,  so say that I want Download a file wih Qnetwork[Acess ,Request,Respond] and I want save to say DL folder then maybe upload to all connected nodes (servers)
<m_jimmer> like a git repo or something that has "moduals "
<m_jimmer> like bash and whta not that can be run with remote qprocess
<dobey> you are making things way more complex than they probably need to be
<m_jimmer> download file -> add to JSON or XML -> push to all servers
<dobey> because i don't understand at all what you actually need to do, given your description of it
<m_jimmer> dobey,  do you know what ansilbe or puppet is ?
<m_jimmer> also nagios ?
<dobey> like i said, you can only write data to the app's XDG dirs
<m_jimmer> take the two and put them together that is what I am making
<dobey> i've used puppet before, yes
<m_jimmer> http://www.ansible.com/tower
<m_jimmer> dobey,  so Like puppet but with pure ssh .  with timers that are used to run remote commands to check on server status
<dobey> your app cannot run forever under confinement
<m_jimmer> Oh no no background process are allowed ?
<dobey> right
<m_jimmer> I am glad we are talking aout this now
<m_jimmer> I can not make a init script to start app on boot or systemd thingy ?
<dobey> the app lifecycle prevents your application from processing while it is not in the foreground with the screen on
<dobey> no
<dobey> you can't create any apps which requires altering the root FS and put them in the store
<m_jimmer> dobey,  even if I create a console application that say starts after gui is opened ?
<dobey> your app must work within its own confinement, and within the application life cycle
<m_jimmer> Ok just thinking of work arounds.  maybe I need to have server app(console in container )
<dobey> you can personally create a chroot in the data area of your phone and run stuff in it if you want
<m_jimmer> lxc or something on the cloud
<dobey> but you cannot do this in a confined app from the store
<m_jimmer> dobey,  so the applicaiton would need to get approved as something like a "Core application  "
<m_jimmer> Some sorta special permissions via apparmor ?
<dobey> no, i'm pretty sure we're not going to ship something by default which runs constantly in the background to poll ansible servers and run remote commands on them, on phones
<m_jimmer> maybe I could make two app's one that sits on desktop . then other that is nothing but kinda api layer
<dobey> you need to architect your application within the confines of the app lifecycle and the security polices enforced upon it, if you want it in the app store
<m_jimmer> ouch. Ok let me do some more thinking abut the architect of the flow
<m_jimmer> could use say zeroMQ to pass data or something like websockets
 * m_jimmer brain starts wondering 
<dobey> i don't know what your end goal is, but my suggestion would be to think of something that avoids the need for background processing
<m_jimmer> dobey, I think that I got it. I just need to now figure out the "node scripts"   Like the modules of puppet
<m_jimmer> like send command over websockets (binary ) to server that can download then expose to a custom api
<m_jimmer> sorry server being someones desktop
<m_jimmer> I wanted to avoid the whole how to depoly with out a master though ...
 * m_jimmer does more thinking about the chicken or the egg 
<m_jimmer> dobey,  do you know if I can use websockets or any tcp/ipc transport from phone ?
<m_jimmer> concern is ports
<dobey> m_jimmer: you can talk to the network yes, if your app has the "network" apparmor profile iirc; but you can't run a server on the phone in your app
<m_jimmer> \o/
<m_jimmer> now to zeroMq or to websocket ... that is the question :)
<m_jimmer> Ok final Question for a while (not to great with xdg so excuse if repetitive) do I have to set my Offline storeage to my app's root dir ?  or can it be default ?
<m_jimmer> also getting a odd error on the qqmlengine for quit :/
<m_jimmer> Signal QQmlEngine::quit() emitted, but no receivers connected to handle it.
<m_jimmer> I have to write hat into my main.cpp I guess.  rough
<dobey> i don't know what that means
<dobey> m_jimmer: sorry, i don't know what you mean by set your offline storage. but i have to go now. good luck
<m_jimmer> thanks dobey  for all your help it has been very nice of you . But for your future you can look at the docs and find the function
<m_jimmer> void	setOfflineStoragePath(const QString & dir)
<m_jimmer> it is part of the QQmlEngine
<m_jimmer> helps with things like sqlight
<m_jimmer> and cache and what not
<renatu> popey, I removed your branch as pre-requisite for merge. And the conflicts disappears.  :D
<renatu> popey, did you push anything new since last week?
<renatu> popey, this is the new MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/sdk-1-3/+merge/284686
<popey> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-02
<m_jimmer> has anyone else noticed that there is a bug in QDir::owner ?  I am getting  a error on these functions. http://paste.ubuntu.com/14853509/
<m_jimmer> the docs say that it is there but error on exposer to Qml is
<m_jimmer> 'class QDir' has no member named 'owner'
<m_jimmer>          QString dOwn = QString("%1").arg(d.owner());
<m_jimmer> Where should or how do I file a bug against that.  I would figure that it would b in the package libqt5core5a
<popey> balloons, any idea what is going on here, approved an hour ago but not landed? is jenkins busy or something? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/sdk-1-3/+merge/284686
<popey> balloons, some are landing, some aren't. https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/new-empty-state/+merge/283802
<balloons> o hai popey
<popey> hey
<popey> been trying to get some of these landed
<balloons> I was going to have a look again just now to make sure things smoothed out
<popey> some are, some aren't
<balloons> bah, the krillin fell offline again
<balloons> It has reconnect support built in. weird
<balloons> so popey, I see text conflict again
<balloons> For https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/new-empty-state/+merge/283802
<balloons> Clicking the first link under autolanding and reading the console output leads me to that conclusion
<balloons> https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/docviewer-app-autolanding/143/console
<popey> gah
<popey> missed that. gonna do this again once I have had some sleep
<popey> this is grinding.
<renatu> popo, sorry I push a wrong commit, fixed now
<popey> ok
<balloons> popey, sorry it's been annoying. The other issue is krillin going down. I swapped the jobs back to the other slave and they seem to be running now
<popey> seems I'm staring at this page of merges day after day
<popey> and nothing moves forward, it's quite depressing
<popey> especially when you've been staring at the screen since 8am
<popey> nice one renatu, that fixed it! :D
<popey> -> bed
<m_jimmer> is anyone working hunspell or anything else to move away from mallit ?
<m_jimmer> nope it is that minute that you realize that all slate even it covered with chalk can be erased and a clean slate happens
<m_jimmer> sorry wrong person and channel ..... But wait everything happens for some reason , so not sorry but not meant for this channel
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Hedgehog Day! 😃
<dpm> DanChapman, morning! o/ Quick question: I'm running dekko on my desktop on unity7, and I can see it in the notification area, which is awesome. Did you need to do any special-casing for the notifications to appear on unity 7, or does the same logic works for unity 8?
<popey> balloons, https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/calendar-app-autolanding/226/console - wtf is going on here? "Merging 'lp:ubuntu-calendar-app' in to 'build_dir'." - "bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory" ?
<popey> balloons, do we have the overlay ppa enabled in jenkins? (it should be if not) https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/lok-qml-async-imageprovider/+merge/282878
<popey> balloons, when you're done on meetings, could you scroll back and see my two questions above please?
<balloons> popey, because of the fiasco yesterday, we lost some of the runs. I re-ran them and I'm having a look.
<McIntireEvan> balloons, popey, another Jenkis thing, https://code.launchpad.net/~mcintire-evan/ubuntu-terminal-app/disable-paste/+merge/283244 looks like the test was deleted? Im not sure how to get Jenkins to build a branch
<popey> balloons, thanks
<balloons> McIntireEvan, I'll have a look. You can do builds anytime yourself
<balloons> You'll have to login, but you should have permissions to build. If you don't let me know: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/terminal-app-ci/
<balloons> Just need to fill in the branch you want built
<balloons> For instance, I just did a build: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/terminal-app-ci/27/
<balloons> See https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/terminal-app-ci/27/parameters
<bjaanes> Trying to follow this tutorial: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-javascript/
<bjaanes> When I am trying to do the first run, I keep getting this: This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<balloons> bjaanes, what version of ubunt?
<bjaanes> 15.10 64-bit
<balloons> bjaanes, that error means qt isn't installed properly, so make sure you've done so
<bjaanes> balloons: I pretty much just did what is described here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<balloons> bjaanes, try installing ubuntu-touch-meta if you didn't do so
<bjaanes> no such package, where can I find it?
<bjaanes> balloons: not sure where that is. Sure its not something older? I see it mentioned in other tutorials, but I dont have it
<balloons> bjaanes, if you have the SDK team ppa installed, you should be able to install it
<balloons> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<balloons> and it's a new package -- the sdk was split and the meta package with the libs is split from it now
<bjaanes> I have done that. Did it again for good measure. Ran update. Still says unable to locate package ubuntu-touch-meta
<bjaanes> balloons: if it's new, how come I can't find it :S
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=wily
<balloons> lol sorry
<balloons> ubuntu-sdk-libs
<balloons> :-)
<bjaanes> That I managed to find :)
<bjaanes> Trying that now
<bjaanes> balloons: same error it looks like
<balloons> was it installed then I take it?
<bjaanes> It was not
<McIntireEvan> balloons: Thanks for the info :)
<balloons> McIntireEvan, to be fair, jenkins has been insane the last couple days. I'm trying to put out the rest of the fires atm
<McIntireEvan> Good luck with that!
<balloons> bjaanes, but still have the same issue?
<balloons> can you run any qt stuff?
<balloons> popey, I think all the fires are out. Krillin is back up, and even seems to be ok with running tests again. I guess the images and archive are back to blissfulness
<balloons> McIntireEvan, there we are, a legitimate and happy run on your MP
<popey> balloons, hahaha ever the optimist
<renatu> popey, calendar with bottome edge for you ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottom-edge/+merge/284622
<davidcalle> bjaanes: still having the same error?
<pmcgowan> popey, hiya does dekko understand folders?
<pmcgowan> popey, nm fond it, very nice
<ahayzen> balloons, I see you are playing about with jenkins, have you turned off Autopilot for some projects?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-03
<balloons> ahayzen, it's on for everything again -- should be. It however DOES NOT run if you top-approve
<balloons> so do so carefully
<balloons> ahayzen, oh bother, I see.. I merged clock, heh
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah :-) that's why i was asking
<balloons> Do forgive me. Trying to land all the things
<ahayzen> balloons, no worries, we like things landing :-)
<DanChapman> dpm, hey! sorry for late response, was my birthday yesterday so was afk. The messaging menu and bubble notifications also work on unity8 if run unconfined. The updating of the launcher count was the only special-casing as the api's are different
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday and happy Carrot Cake Day! 😃
<dpm> DanChapman, happy belated birthday :)
<dpm> DanChapman, re: dekko notifications, thanks for the info!
<dpm> I filed a bunch of Dekko bugs earlier in the week, but a few have disappeared after I tried someone's suggestion of removing all traces of Dekko and reinstalling
<DanChapman> dpm, thanks! :-) Yeah I think that's probably why I missed the issue in my testing before the release as I regularly end up wiping those directories. I've been trying to figure it out this morning, no luck so far
<tsouza> hello all, trying to run latest snappy stable through vagrant. The VM won't boot, it keeps rebooting really fast (can not see the console output), any clue anyone?
<dpm> DanChapman, perhaps an issue with migration from 0.5 to 0.6? Although I had even earlier versions installed. In any case, seems to be working fine now
<dpm> tsouza, you might want to ask on the #snappy channel if you don't get an answer here
<tsouza_> ah great! tnx for the tip
<faenil> ahayzen: hey :) I was told you already received the designs for the multipanel music-app, but they're going to send them again ;)
<ahayzen> faenil, yeah, we have been sent an image of the designs. I have replied with a few questions and already got responses. It is next on our list todo.
<faenil> ahayzen: cool!
<mhall119> bzoltan_: can you help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/729233/could-not-find-or-load-the-qt-platform-plugin-xcb-in-ubuntu-sdk#new-answer
<mrqtros> alecu ping
<mrqtros> Does anyone know how to share with something from Scope?
<ahoneybun> balloons, around?
<balloons> ahoneybun, indeed
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to use trailingactions in ListItem but it is giving me an error
<ahoneybun> Namespace ListItem cannot be used as a type
<ahoneybun> any idea balloons ?
<balloons> ahoneybun, sorry I missed your reply here
<balloons> ahoneybun, that said, I'm not sure offhand
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-04
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  ok, i will check that case. I think I know what the problem is... a missing LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<timaw> Hi, i'm trying to do an ajax call in a regular qml app through the regular javascript call XMLHttpRequest and am getting the error "UbuntuClipboard - Got invalid serialized mime data. Ignoring it."
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Create a Vacuum Day! 😃
<DanChapman> balloons, ping
<faenil> ahayzen: hey :)
<ahayzen> o/
<faenil> ahayzen: I know this comes with short notice, just an info: any chance you're going to be able to add the APL stuff before Monday
<faenil> it's not a problem if you don't, just want to know if there's any change you'll do that, to plan accordingly ;)
<faenil> chance*
<ahayzen> probably unlikely
<faenil> ok, cool :)
<faenil> jounih says he replied to your email, if you need more info just get back to him, he's happy to help :)
<ahayzen> yeah, when we get onto it we may have more questions
<faenil> ahayzen: basically usertesting hasn't happened yet, so I wanted to know if there was a chance we would have the APL ready for usertesting
<ahayzen> like from the designs we have and what i've interpreted, we wouldn't even be using APL anyway. As we need a sidebar that is permanent, which you couldn't do before with APL
<faenil> ahayzen: mmm I see...
<ahayzen> but before, i was going for a 3 column solution
<faenil> yeah I've seen the previous one
<ahayzen> first 2 using APL and the 3rd column being the static thing
<ahayzen> but idk, not sure i like the idea of the songsview filling most of the screen
<ahayzen> lots of wasted space
<faenil> ahayzen: any ETA on when you expect to work on it, if I may ask?
<ahayzen> faenil, not sure, whenever our current priority is done and inbetween courseworks :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: approximately? :)
<faenil> I don't know, 1 week, 1 month, 1 year :)
<ahayzen> probably measured in weeks, maybe months
<faenil> ahayzen: okay, thanks :)
<ahayzen> we are usually very risk-adverse with our branches
<ahayzen> but depends if one of us gets a block of a few days off, then could sprint though it :-) lol
<faenil> ahayzen: hehe right :)
<faenil> I think music app will be shown at MWC as well :D
<ahayzen> yup :-)
<faenil> or, well, people will use it :)
<starrynight1959> is there a way to configure wifi as a wap on an iot device running snappy?
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> alecu ping
<alecu> hi mrqtros
<mrqtros> alecu is there an ability to share from Scope?
<mrqtros> alecu?
<mrqtros> alecu Telegram scope allows to launch app, sharing should be much simplier
<alecu> mrqtros: sorry, I'm not sure about that.
<mrqtros> Does anybody know how to find Telegram scope sources?
<mrqtros> alecu could you please tell me who can I ask about this?
<davidcalle> mrqtros: it's in the telegram project on launchpad (the scope and the app share the same package iirc)
 * davidcalle looks for the link
<alecu> tedg: do you know if it's possible to do a "share" from within a scope?
<davidcalle> mrqtros: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/telegram-app/telegram/files/head:/telegram/scope/ here you go
<davidcalle> alecu, my 2c, unless there is a specific uri you can use, I don't think so, it's on the raodmap, though (as you probably know :D)
<mrqtros> davidcalle thanks a lot!
<davidcalle> mrqtros: anytime :)
<alecu> davidcalle: actually, I'm not aware of how sharing works on the phone
<mrqtros> davidcalle so sharing is in roadmap?
<mrqtros> davidcalle something line "share://<content>" ?
<mrqtros> davidcalle for now I have solution - just open link in browser and then use "Share" in browser
<davidcalle> mrqtros: that's my dream, yeah, I don't know about the implementation details, but at least I'm pretty confident it's on the roadmap
<mrqtros> davidcalle alecu thanks both!
<davidcalle> mrqtros: good idea
<tedg> alecu: I know that kenvandine was working on a URL for that
<tedg> alecu: I want to say it was something like share://
<tedg> Perhaps it was content hub.
<alecu> thanks
<tedg> Looking at url-dispatcher-dump on my phone it looks like it is: content://
<tedg> kenvandine: Folks were asking about content:// URLs for scopes, is there a doc to point them to?
<kenvandine> tedg, nope :)
<tedg> Oh, I see, it's a secret!
<kenvandine> undocumented feature :)
<kenvandine> remember it only works with type=text and link
<kenvandine> no files
<tedg> kenvandine: What's the syntax? content://$(appid)?type=text ?
<kenvandine>  content:?pkg=content-hub-test-importer&handler=export&text=text
<davidcalle> kenvandine: so, text can be a link
<tedg> alecu: davidcalle: ^
<kenvandine> could be
<davidcalle> ?
<kenvandine> yes
<davidcalle> Ok )
<davidcalle> :)
<kenvandine>  content:?pkg=$(appid)&text=http://www.ubuntu.com
<tedg> In that case it'd be ….&link=http://foo.bar
<tedg> Oh, still text
<kenvandine> yeah... still text
<kenvandine> sorry, i was mistaken :)
<kenvandine> actually link= might work too
<kenvandine> but they actually do the same thing, if it does work
<tedg> This is a super secret feature
<davidcalle> kenvandine: and content-hub-test-importer is a binary that invokes the content-hub?
<davidcalle> binary/app/whatever :)
<kenvandine> just text
<kenvandine> davidcalle, yeah, you need he APP_ID there
<kenvandine> anything ubuntu-app-launch can start
<alecu> mrqtros: super secret features for your eyes only ^^^
<alecu> tedg: kenvandine: davidcalle: thanks!
<alecu> Oh, mrqtros is no longer here
<maxvanceffer> Hi to all !!! Can somebody help me with the header component ?
<maxvanceffer> How i can detemine it height in run time ?
<maxvanceffer> from qml
<maxvanceffer> nobody ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Doodle Day! 😃
<totokaka> I suppose this is the best place for asking about packaging for Ubuntu? I have a nodejs app that installs as a system wide daemon. It does not use a Makefile, so I'm having a very hard time finding out how to properly pack it as a deb package. Where can I find resources for this?
<dobey> totokaka: #ubuntu-packaging would be better. this channel is more oriented towards app development using the SDK
<totokaka> Ahh, nice. I guess I missed that channel while looking over the list of ubuntu channels.
<dbilovd> appdevs
<dbilovd> Please I am having this problem: "This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb"."
<dbilovd> Can anyone help me out
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-06
<nik90> Is it too early to switch to ubuntu 16.04 for app development? I need a stable system for regular use.
<nik90> or should I stay with 14.04?
<JanC> 16.04 certainly isn't stable yet
<nik90> usually with LTS I upgrade while it reaches its first beta at which point I have had positive experiences
<JanC> it will usually work well from that point on, yes
<JanC> although breakage isn't impossible  :)
<JanC> if you want something newer than 14.04 there is always 15.10 too
<nik90> hmm yes
<rbnswartz> I'm trying to create a scope in javascript but I can't get it to run. I'm getting the following message unity-js-scopes-tool: Command not found. Although if I go to a terminal I can run that command just fine.
<rbnswartz> any ideas?
<rbnswartz> I'm having issues getting a scope to run using the sdk. Is anyone around that can help?
<rbnswartz> any appdevs around that can help with a problem createing a scope with the sdk?
<rbnswartz> any appdevs around that can help with a problem creating a scope with the sdk?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-02-07
<Guest45246> hi
<aLeSD_> hi all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-30
<JohnDotHR> Hey guys, what's your opinion on developing Ubuntu apps with PyQt
<daker> hi kalikiana or zsombi do you guys know why Menu/MenuGroup don't work(Menu is not a type) ? i am using 15.04.6 sdk
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-31
<kalikiana> daker: Are you using "import Ubuntu.Components.Labs 1.0"?
<daker> kalikiana: no, the example in docs don't say that :/
<daker> the docs have https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.6/Ubuntu.Components.MenuGroup/
<daker> "import Ubuntu.Components 1.3"
<kalikiana> daker: That's wrong indeed. Do you feel like proposing a fix for the docs in src/UbuntuToolkit/menu*.cpp? Otherwise I can sort it out later
<daker> kalikiana: sure i'll try
<daker> kalikiana: it should be \inqmlmodule Ubuntu.Components.Labs 1.0 or \inqmlmodule Ubuntu.Components.Labs ?
<kalikiana> daker: Without the version number
<kalikiana> But use the full import line in the example
<kalikiana> After \qml
<daker> kalikiana: here is a MR https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1660604/+merge/315996
<popey> pmcgowan: Kaleo calculator click passed QA and uploaded to the store
<pmcgowan> popey, nice ty
<zub> Hi. Why is Ubuntu SDK using "gcc" as CXX (c++ compiler) for CMake?
<zub> Is this intentional? It causes issues when C++ executable is being built: one has to explicitly add libstdc++.
<zub> it's passed here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/ubuntukitmanager.cpp#L576
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-01
<om26er> Hello! Where shall I report bugs for myapps.developer.ubuntu.com ?
<DanChapman> om26er: i think https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+filebug is the correct place.
<oSoMoN> is it intended that when a listview is given active focus the focus ring is not visible until after pressing key up/down to change the current index?
<oSoMoN> and if so, how can I ensure that the focus ring is initially displayed?
<oSoMoN> my use case is that the listview is getting active focus as a result of a key down event
<oSoMoN> found it! Keys.onDownPressed: listview.forceActiveFocus(Qt.TabFocusReason);
<oSoMoN> specifying Qt.TabFocusReason did the trick
<artmello> kalikiana: hey, we got all MRs from silo 2179 approved (contenthub clipboard). We are thinking about how to let QA test silo since UITK changes are merged on staging but not on trunk yet. Could we add staging branch to the silo? Or there is any idea when staging and trunk will be merged?
<zsombi> timp: in case of excited about qqc2, you can take APL to it
<zsombi> s/take/port
<zsombi> oh, first you need to port Tree and Header :)
<timp>  just starting to try out qqc2, but indeed would be nice to have the APL
<zsombi> I'll take the BottomEdge there first
<zsombi> with the SwipeArea as first
<timp> is our Header something they want?
<timp> or would it be in the Ubuntu theme?
<zsombi> it's a special layout for Ubuntu, so I don't think they do
<zsombi> \in Ubuntu theme
<dobey> anyone know if it's possible for my app to have its own calendar with the QtOrganizer stuff?
<zub> Hi. I'm looking into sources of the Ubuntu SDK... and I'm confused: I think in the past there official way to get the SDK included installing (perhaps as a dependency) qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu from the official ubuntu repo. Then at some point I moved to the Ubuntu SDK PPA. But now there is just ubuntu-sdk-ide package.
<zub> So I see the following pages: https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/ and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-sdk-ide
<zub> LEt's say I want to see the actual Qt Cretor plugin sources. Should I then look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-sdk-ide/trunk/files/head:/dist/qtcreator/src/plugins/ubuntu/ ?
<zub> Comparing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-sdk-ide/trunk/changes?filter_file_id=ubuntuclicktool.cpp-20160609083951-j177esnm41ztgspr-49157 to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/changes?filter_file_id=ubuntuclicktool.cpp-20140123140043-bpzwp33uwekbzt87-1 doesn't help me much
<zub> where is development taking place? why is there still qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu if the code is also in ubuntu-sdk-ide?
<daker> zbenjamin: i am seeing a weird bug with the IDE(qmake project), all qml files are copied to the root of the deploy folder, instead of creating a replicat of the project folder
<daker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23907521/
<kalikiana> artmello: Landing is in progress https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418
<artmello> kalikiana: cool, thx
<kalikiana> zub: the ide package is basically distribution/ packaging. the code still comes from the individual sources.
<kalikiana> but ubuntu-sdk-ide ships its own Qt, it's not just QtC and the plugin
<daker> kalikiana: do you know where are all the project templates QTC are using ? i am looking for the Makefile for building a qmake project which has a bug
<zub> kalikiana: so https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/ should be the lates-greatest code - if I care about the plugin. Right?
<zub> daker: I think it's here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/files/head:/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/
<daker> zub: thanks
<zub> no problem
<zub> I've been spending time recently digging in the sources, trying to understand how the sdk works
<zub> lots of funny things
<daker> zub: well i am hitting an issue right now with the click build in QTC
<zub> launchpad.net has died :(
<zub> I hope it's not us who killed it :)
<zub> daker: unfortunately I have not idea about qmake, I looked at the cmake part :)
<zub> trying to (ab)use the SDK to build non-QML apps
<daker> zub: no, it's a scheduled maintenance
<zub> OK, it's up again
<zub> one example CMake strageness: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/backend-app-cmake/app/CMakeLists.txt#L7 ... configure_file(blah.in ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/blah.in)  - why is there .in in the output?
<zub> but strangely enough it does work, even though there is install(blah ...) # without the .in
<daker> zub: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/123166/source-files-with-in-extension
<zub> daker: I don't think ti explains why the configured *output* is specified again with .in
<daker> ah i see what you mean
<daker> it should be ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/blah
<zub> I think so. But it works as it is anyway.
<zub> Now I'm actually focused somewhere else, so I can't look what's in the output directory (or I have a stack overflow :) )
<daker> it would be good to report it
<zub> I'll do it.
<zub> I'm trying to create a project with SDL integrated correctly. I've seen some SDL project template on the web but didn't like it much.
<zub> Btw. when building for the ubuntu phone... is it OK to create an app that depends on boost libraries? They are on the device, and in the SDK containers, but the -dev packages (which contain the version-less .so symlinks) are not installed on the containers.
<daker> what do you mean by boost libs ?
<zub> daker: libbost_*.so* (it's a popular c++ library see www.boost.org)
<daker> zub: you can open the container and run apt install
<zub> the question is: are apps allowed to use it? or is it maybe something that could change and so apps should not depend on it
<zub> yes, that's what I did. but is it OK w.r.t. actual dependency on the phone
<zub> (I installed the dev packages in the container)
<daker> ah not sure about that, maybe try a simple demo before you do some real work
<daker> but i think you should be able to call the the lib
<zub> Technically, it works. It's more of a policy question. I.e. can the lib change "randomly" or disappear?
<zub> If it's an allowed dependency, then perhaps the dev packages could already by included in the containers by default.
<daker> yeah
<zub> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1661119 let's see
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1661119 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "backend-app-cmake template specifies incorrect value for configure_file() output" [Undecided,New]
<zub> other issue that bothers me is forcing C locale for CMake. But for this there already is a ticket: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide/+bug/1629583
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1629583 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "Ubuntu SDK won't launch builds from paths containing diacritics" [Undecided,New]
<zub> the code in I think 2 different places says C locale is needed for Qt Creator, but I'm not convinved. Not to mention that killing the encoding too (utf-8) is really bad. :(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-02-03
<Amaranath> Hi
<Amaranath> i have a small doubt while doing coding in java language
<Amaranath> is any one can help he
<zbenjamin> daker: is this just for a basic template? or did you change the project files?
<daker> zbenjamin: I didn't change anything i'll do another test to confirm
<zbenjamin> daker: i'd need to check the feature files that handle the installing to see how it should work
<daker> kalikiana or zsombi "pattern" should be a RegExp not String  https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.6/Ubuntu.Components.SortFilterModel/#filter.pattern-prop
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-02-01
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fndibjv: tomreyn larreamikel[m] chesedo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  btqfikzejw: faenil Orphis chriadam__ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  goqmhiiq: NeoTheThird[m] karlthane JanC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bcmfbzh: faenil Orphis chriadam__ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  sydmwi: Noskcaj ogra_ mdeslaur â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xhmvw: marcoceppi deltab chriadam__ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  aeglu: deltab ablasche davidcalle ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ipcezewmv: Acn0w sbeattie ogra_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  omlmxapcke: karlthane ahayzen sbeattie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mdsqak: ogra_ Elleo NeoTheThird[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jmczix: larreamikel[m] ondra chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qrhzt: ahayzen davidcalle deltab ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vnlgezsa: larreamikel[m] mardy ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kbktbmwfcp: ubuntulog2 JanC mardy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bhgjnya: benoitc JanC larreamikel[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fphycl: chihchun_afk Orphis ahayzen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  akmrekvbas: mdeslaur marcoceppi leosilva â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dfplzrdk: ubot5 Orphis ondra ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ybbyqsljcz: ogra_ ubot5 Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  owktvlztx: ubot9 ablasche marcoceppi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kxtexty: deltab NeoTheThird[m] Kaleo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  myxfw: zbenjamin leosilva larreamikel[m] â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pmkhzporg: higgins hyperair benoitc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bfdslab: chihchun_afk leosilva NeoTheThird[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  zmvwioz: sbeattie voldyman ubot9 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cgkrnl: Noskcaj mhall119 marcoceppi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uidazapjw: Elleo higgins Orphis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  sexkhks: higgins matiasb tomreyn ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ffidjjheeo: davidcalle NeoTheThird[m] Kaleo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  upyrap: ubuntulog2 charles ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cacsmql: faenil sbeattie glebihan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wungxs: matiasb chriadam__ benoitc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hdevpo: matiasb chesedo chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tksjv: matiasb voldyman mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  coydhmvvm: marcoceppi BOHverkill mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  huntg: ogra_ Noskcaj karlthane ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jmbff: benoitc leosilva charles â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mxahh: ubot9 mhall119 charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  yfksygufrs: larreamikel[m] sbeattie zbenjamin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uxspoaux: popey Noskcaj Orphis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kingcko: glebihan higgins me4oslav ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<torbotMS83OS> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tftyrbe: karlthane ubuntulog2 matiasb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-01-28
<murthy> Hello everyone
<murthy> I am trying to build a deb for pulseaudio module bluetooth with aptx and ldac support. I am able to build a deb, but after installation the modules are not detected.
<murthy> It seems I need to set the rpath/runpath, I am a noob
<murthy> I don't know where to set, whether to set it in cmake files or in debian/rules
<murthy> This is the one I am trying to build a deb of https://github.com/EHfive/pulseaudio-modules-bt
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-01-29
<unimatrix9> i made a snap for an application, now , i build it on fossa ( unstable ) , is it maybe a better idea to build it after fossa is launched official ?
<unimatrix9> any thoughts are welcome
<unimatrix9> and build the app on 18.04 LTS ?
<unimatrix9> whats best practice here ?
<unimatrix9> i think i will wait untill official release..
<unimatrix9> thanks for your time ;)
